# Guerra Ucraina: accordo con Italia per fornitura difesa e via SWIFT



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mentre continua la battaglia a Kiev, con l'Ucraina che per ora ha limitato i danni rallentando la presa del capitale, il premier Zelensky annuncia di aver sentito telefonicamente Mario Draghi e di aver saldato l'alleanza tra Ucraina e Italia.

"Questo è l’inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia. Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l’uscita della Russia da Swift, la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa. L’Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell’UE”.

----------

Notizie precedenti

Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.

"Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”

La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato citando anche la Svezia:
"Non possiamo non notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."

Comunicato della NATO, che attiva per la prima volta i suoi piani di difesa.
Al vertice hanno partecipato anche Finlandia e Svezia.

"Abbiamo attivato i piani di difesa della Nato per prepararci a rispondere ad una serie di evenienze e rendere sicuro il territorio dell’Alleanza, anche ricorrendo alle nostre forze di riposta rapida." Viene ribadito l' impegno “di ferro” verso l’articolo 5 del trattato (quello sulla mutua difesa).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre continua la battaglia a Kiev, con l'Ucraina che per ora ha limitato i danni rallentando la presa del capitale, il premier Zelensky annuncia di aver sentito telefonicamente Mario Draghi e di aver saldato l'alleanza tra Ucraina e Italia.
> 
> "Questo è l’inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia. Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l’uscita della Russia da Swift, la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa. L’Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell’UE”.
> 
> ...


Il criminale di Bruxelles non si smentisce. Sfrutta una situazione del genere, per portare l'Ucraina nell'UE. Pure Zelensky, altro pagliaccio. Si pensa ad arricchire l'orticello, anzichè pensare alle povere vittime della guerra. Ma vabbè, ora per molti sarò filorusso, guerrafondaio e papparapà.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

un soldato ucraino si è fatto esplodere per distruggere un ponte e bloccare i carri armati russi

è già un eroe nazionale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Fabri, libertà totale di opinione, però occhio ai termini perchè se chiami Zelensky pagliaccio che è comunque un essere umano con una X sulla testa per essere assassinato, io poi non posso fare molto per evitarti gli insulti che arrivano...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

con lo swift ci paghiamo il gas russo che arriva. I russi dipendono fortemente dall' export in Europa delle materie prime, quindi anche loro non possono semplicemente chiudere i rubinetti a lungo periodo. Vedremo che succede. Almeno l'inverno è finito.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> con lo swift ci paghiamo il gas russo che arriva. I russi dipendono fortemente dall' export in Europa delle materie prime, quindi anche loro non possono semplicemente chiudere i rubinetti a lungo periodo. Vedremo che succede. Almeno l'inverno è finito.


esatto perchè qui sembra che lui decide di non darci piu il gas e tanti saluti

noi non lo compriamo ma lui non lo vende..ha poco da ridere

io credo e voglio sperare che prima di distruggere completamente il SUO paese lo fermeranno...

ci metterà anni a riprendersi la Russia se non lo fermano


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il criminale di Bruxelles non si smentisce. Sfrutta una situazione del genere, per portare l'Ucraina nell'UE. Pure Zelensky, altro pagliaccio. Si pensa ad arricchire l'orticello, anzichè pensare alle povere vittime della guerra. Ma vabbè, ora per molti sarò filorusso, guerrafondaio e papparapà.


Zelensky se cade Kiev muore. Non è essere filorussi, in parte hai ragione, queste cose andavano fatte prima.


----------



## nik10jb (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> un soldato ucraino si è fatto esplodere per distruggere un ponte e bloccare i carri armati russi
> 
> è già un eroe nazionale


Skakun Vitali. 24 anni. Da quanto ho capito si era offerto volontario per piazzare delle cariche su un ponte, poi non facendo in tempo ad andarsene ha deciso di far esplodere le cariche e quindi morire li, per ostacolare l'avanzata dei russi


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il criminale di Bruxelles non si smentisce. Sfrutta una situazione del genere, per portare l'Ucraina nell'UE. Pure Zelensky, altro pagliaccio. Si pensa ad arricchire l'orticello, anzichè pensare alle povere vittime della guerra. Ma vabbè, ora per molti sarò filorusso, guerrafondaio e papparapà.


Se tutti pensassero come te non ci sarebbe mai nessuna rivoluzione.
Certo che ci saranno morti. Ma l'unico modo per impedire che ci siano morti e quello di obbedire a quello che minaccia.
Non e il mondo che voglio.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre continua la battaglia a Kiev, con l'Ucraina che per ora ha limitato i danni rallentando la presa del capitale, il premier Zelensky annuncia di aver sentito telefonicamente Mario Draghi e di aver saldato l'alleanza tra Ucraina e Italia.
> 
> "Questo è l’inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia. Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l’uscita della Russia da Swift, la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa. L’Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell’UE”.
> 
> ...


Mah, speriamo… il cavallo è sicuramente quello sbagliato


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabri, libertà totale di opinione, però occhio ai termini perchè se chiami Zelensky pagliaccio che è comunque un essere umano con una X sulla testa per essere assassinato, io poi non posso fare molto per evitarti gli insulti che arrivano...


Giorni fa criticava la nato, la UE e i commenti italiani di non fare nulla. L'unico cristo che sta lì assediato nella città con il suo popolo è un pagliaccio. 

Non ha bisogno di insulti a mio avviso, solo che si schiarisca un po' le idee .


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre continua la battaglia a Kiev, con l'Ucraina che per ora ha limitato i danni rallentando la presa del capitale, il premier Zelensky annuncia di aver sentito telefonicamente Mario Draghi e di aver saldato l'alleanza tra Ucraina e Italia.
> 
> "Questo è l’inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia. Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l’uscita della Russia da Swift, la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa. L’Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell’UE”.
> 
> ...


Io credo che lentamente ed inesorabilmente in questo conflitto non si possa fare a meno di entrare.

Non mi capacito come alcuni possano banalizzare quanto sta accadendo, ridurre tutto a geopolitica e lotta per i confini o , peggio , a un grosso bluff che porterà la russia a riprendersi l'ucraina e l'america l'europa.

Ma scherziamo o cosa?
Qua c'è un paese libero che è stato invaso senza motivo e ci sono persone disposte a dare la vita per la libertà.
Non è risiko, cristo santo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre continua la battaglia a Kiev, con l'Ucraina che per ora ha limitato i danni rallentando la presa del capitale, il premier Zelensky annuncia di aver sentito telefonicamente Mario Draghi e di aver saldato l'alleanza tra Ucraina e Italia.
> 
> "Questo è l’inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia. Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l’uscita della Russia da Swift, la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa. L’Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell’UE”.
> 
> ...



A questo punto direi ai russi e alla Russia, la disponibilità a trattare ad una condizione: l'arresto di Putin.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Giorni fa criticava la nato, la UE e i commenti italiani di non fare nulla. L'unico cristo che sta lì assediato nella città con il suo popolo è un pagliaccio.
> 
> Non ha bisogno di insulti a mio avviso, solo che si schiarisca un po' le idee .


Si ok, non penso sia comprensibilmente molto lucido nemmeno lui al momento, ma come han già detto molti sta rischiando in prima persona.
Io poi non conosco le tattiche militari contemporanee e mi rendo conto che Kiev non sia Alesia, ma non capisco la smania, anche della stessa opinione pubblica generale, di trarre conclusioni sull’esito dopo nemmeno due giorni. Fondamentalmente Kiev è assediata


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi chiedo scusa se già è stato scritto : LA POLONIA RIFIUTA DI GIOCARE I PLAY OFF CONTRO LA RUSSIA


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi chiedo scusa se già è stato scritto : LA POLONIA RIFIUTA DI GIOCARE I PLAY OFF CONTRO LA RUSSIA



Sinceramente non so se abbia senso che si giochi un mondiale con quello che sta succedendo (poi non so tra qualche mese che situazione ci sarà).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se tutti pensassero come te non ci sarebbe mai nessuna rivoluzione.
> Certo che ci saranno morti. *Ma l'unico modo per impedire che ci siano morti e quello di obbedire a quello che minaccia.*
> Non e il mondo che voglio.


Gli unici che possono fronteggiare un pericolo simile, sono gli Stati Uniti, il resto è fuffa. Ma era una situazione che andava risolta prima da parte loro e con un altro presidente sono sicuro al 100% che non sarebbe andata così. Biden e Kamala Harris nelle ultime settimane hanno provocato la Russia, senza tentare alcuna azione diplomatica. È grazie a loro che ormai l'Ucraina è praticamente costretta alla resa.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi chiedo scusa se già è stato scritto : LA POLONIA RIFIUTA DI GIOCARE I PLAY OFF CONTRO LA RUSSIA


Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione.
Mi sembra il minimo.

La russia può organizzarsi qualche amichevole con la cina.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ok, non penso sia comprensibilmente molto lucido nemmeno lui al momento, ma come han già detto molti sta rischiando in prima persona.
> Io poi non conosco le tattiche militari contemporanee e mi rendo conto che Kiev non sia Alesia, ma non capisco la smania, anche della stessa opinione pubblica generale, di trarre conclusioni sull’esito dopo nemmeno due giorni. Fondamentalmente Kiev è assediata


Non parlavo di Zelensky, ma dell'utente che sta criticando ogni decisione presa dagli occidentali e ora ha dato del pagliaccio a zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il criminale di Bruxelles non si smentisce. Sfrutta una situazione del genere, per portare l'Ucraina nell'UE. Pure Zelensky, altro pagliaccio. Si pensa ad arricchire l'orticello, anzichè pensare alle povere vittime della guerra. Ma vabbè, ora per molti sarò filorusso, guerrafondaio e papparapà.


Questo proprio non mi va giù. Io l’ucraina in Ue non la voglio e non ha NESSUN SENSO averla. Ci dobbiamo sorbire un’altra nazione disastrata ? Ma io davvero non capisco..


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
> Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
> Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
> Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
> Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


io credo che i Russi non si aspettasero 3 cose

1)come dici te la reazione compatta e decisa dell'occidente

2)che l'Ucraina avrebbe resistito cosi

3)che la Cina fosse stata cosi tiepida

per me tra non molto inizieranno anche le crepe al Cremlino


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo che lentamente ed inesorabilmente in questo conflitto non si possa fare a meno di entrare.
> 
> Non mi capacito come alcuni possano banalizzare quanto sta accadendo, ridurre tutto a geopolitica e lotta per i confini o , peggio , a un grosso bluff che porterà la russia a riprendersi l'ucraina e l'america l'europa.
> 
> ...


Ma non è vero dai, non mettiamola sul piano della retorica. La guerra in donbass c’è da quasi un decennio, i due paesi sono ai ferri corti da molto. Le interferenze usa in Ucraina durante le famose elezioni del 2014 sono molto probabili. 
In pratica in donbass han fatto come fece la catalunya con la differenza che alle spalle avevano anche la Russia.
La Libia si gheddafi era, a suo modo, uno stato sovrano, ma è stato bombardato senza molta retorica.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so se abbia senso che si giochi un mondiale con quello che sta succedendo (poi non so tra qualche mese che situazione ci sarà).


Giochiamo giochiamo...basta estromettere la Russia e le squadre russe da qualsiasi competizione a tempo indeterminato. La Uefa escluse le squadre inglesi dopo l'Heysel, qua la situazione è enormemente più grave anche se non legata al calcio


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo proprio non mi va giù. Io l’ucraina in Ue non la voglio e non ha NESSUN SENSO averla. Ci dobbiamo sorbire un’altra nazione disastrata ? Ma io davvero non capisco..


Le tempistiche non sono affatto casuali. In tempi di guerra, ogni cosa sembrerà un "atto eroico" e di conseguenza anche l'UE diventa paladina della pace. Ma poi, quando finirà tutto questo, si vedranno i danni e molti mi diranno "eh avevi ragione tu". È successo con la guerra in Libia (che poi si è scoperto che non era il solo Gheddafi a volerla) ed anche in questo caso.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
> Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
> Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
> Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
> Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


Come, ho scritto prima, non capisco la smania di trarre conclusioni a meno di 48 ore dall’inizio. Gli usa in Iraq (mica in Ucraina) non è che han conquistato tutto in 5 minuti.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto perchè qui sembra che lui decide di non darci piu il gas e tanti saluti
> 
> noi non lo compriamo ma lui non lo vende..ha poco da ridere
> 
> ...


Bisogna capire quanto a Putin interessi far affamare il suo popolo. Ad occhio e croce credo non gli importi nulla…


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Skakun Vitali. 24 anni. Da quanto ho capito si era offerto volontario per piazzare delle cariche su un ponte, poi non facendo in tempo ad andarsene ha deciso di far esplodere le cariche e quindi morire li, per ostacolare l'avanzata dei russi


Come Pietro Micca..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
> Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
> Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
> Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
> Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.



è francamente impossibile "conquistare" l' Ucraina. Al massimo penso sperasse (e forse ce la farà) in una guerra lampo, con Zalensky in esilio e l'esercito che abbandona le armi. Per poi andare a negoziare alle sue condizioni a Minsk, magari aggregando qualche territorio ad est e sud per il controllo del Mar Nero e un patto di neutralità permanente (fuori da NATO e UE). In pratica governi fantoccio da quel momento in poi. Forse ce la farà ancora in questo intento, non lo so. Il problema è se non dovesse riuscirci. Rischia l'implosione interna e forse i tribunali internazionali di guerra. A quel punto, i dittatori che affondano, vogliono affondare insieme a tutto il resto.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
> Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
> Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
> Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
> Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


Non esserne così certo perché questo è uno scenario imprevedibile…


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque con la frase agli USA

"non mi serve un passaggio, mi servono munizioni"

viene fuori tutto lo Zelenski sceneggiatore e attore. 
Chi è arrivato Rambo? Questi toni melodrammatici non li gradisco affatto. Sta accadendo una tragedia, dovrebbe mantenere una certa serietà, e non per una questione di stile. 

Forse ora capisco perché fin dal primo giorno, come se nulla fosse, chiedeva la partecipazione dell occidente, sapendo benissimo quali sarebbero le conseguenze. Attenzione che questo potrebbe rivelarsi un esaltato. Gli esaltati non comprendono più tanto bene che stanno morendo e soffrendo persone REALI.

Già ieri mi ha dato delle sensazioni "strane" vederlo tranquillo (quasi gasato) annunciare nel breve video "io sono qui, il ministro x è qui, il ministro y è qui, etc. Lunga vita all Ucraina". 

Ora vedo lo scambio con Draghi di ieri sotto un'altra luce. A questo punto Draghi non ha fatto una brutta figura, e quella di Zelenski è solo una delle tante battute. 

Lo stesso vale per questa, sempre di ieri:
"Questa potrebbe essere l'ultima sera che mi vedrete vivo". 
Immagino che dopo averla detta si sia voltato in maniera figa e si sia incamminato. 

Comincio a temere per gli ucraini. Forse hanno ragione tutti gli utenti che già da ieri dicevano che Zelenski dovrebbero andare in esilio e finirla qua, anziché incitare i civili a farsi massacrare. 

Se la sta vivendo davvero come se fosse un film o un videogioco bisognerebbe stare attenti a schierarsi totalmente con un soggetto così; potrebbe dire una parola di troppo, sgradita alla Russia, innescando qualcosa di fatale. Russia comandata evidentemente da un pazzo esaltato. Io non ci sto a crepare per l'ego di due esaltati, meglio quel morto di sonno di Biden a sto punto


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le tempistiche non sono affatto casuali. In tempi di guerra, ogni cosa sembrerà un "atto eroico" e di conseguenza anche l'UE diventa paladina della pace. Ma poi, quando finirà tutto questo, si vedranno i danni e molti mi diranno "eh avevi ragione tu". È successo con la guerra in Libia (che poi si è scoperto che non era il solo Gheddafi a volerla) ed anche in questo caso.


Sono assolutamente d’accordo. Stiamo giocando ad un gioco molto pericoloso caro Fabri. Non va bene. Dell’Ue e di tutto il resto ne ho piene le balle


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo proprio non mi va giù. Io l’ucraina in Ue non la voglio e non ha NESSUN SENSO averla. Ci dobbiamo sorbire un’altra nazione disastrata ? Ma io davvero non capisco..


Come in tutte le situazioni di interesse, dietro a questo ci sono i soldi. La nazione è disastrata, ma le materie prime e minerarie non mancano. Non ci vuole molto a mettere un paio di multinazionali facendole spacciare come brave aziende che offrono lavoro..


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Comunque con la frase agli USA
> 
> "non mi serve un passaggio, mi servono munizioni"
> 
> ...


Non so, certo questo è un ottimo punto di vista. D’altronde parliamo di un attoruncolo che giocava a fare il presidente in tv e poi è diventato presidente chiamando il partito come la serie tv in cui recitava. Dimmi tu se non è già grottesco questo. Poi diventa davvero presidente, si becca una pandemia e ora la guerra. Non mi sembra il massimo.
Per me ad un certo punto deve arrendersi per il bene del suo popolo


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I russi non occuperanno l'ucraina, nè tantomeno riusciranno a instaurare un loro regime.
> Al limite, occuperanno le parti piu filorusse ed ingrandiranno le due repubbliche separatiste.
> Questa operazione militare, a mio modo di vedere, si sta rivelando un fallimento.
> Putin non si aspettava che il mondo libero facesse fronte comunque con questa veemenza.
> Il suo azzardo è fallito, e lo vedremo nei prossimi mesi.


Marco Rubio, senatore USA e membo del Comitato dell'Intelligence

"I wish I could share more,but for now I can say it’s pretty obvious to many that something is off with #Putin
He has always been a killer,but his problem now is different & significant
It would be a mistake to assume this Putin would react the same way he would have 5 years ago"

Quel "Vorrei poter condividere di più" secondo me ci fa capire che gli USA sanno qualcosa sullo stato di salute (mentale? fisica?) di Putin ma ancora non vogliono farlo sapere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Comunque con la frase agli USA
> 
> "non mi serve un passaggio, mi servono munizioni"
> 
> ...



A me pare che la maggioranza delle persone stia vivendo la roba come film e videogiochi. L'internet esplode di commenti a sti fatti proprio come se fosse una serie tv, o l'ultimo gioco figo uscito.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Come in tutte le situazioni di interesse, dietro a questo ci sono i soldi. La nazione è disastrata, ma le materie prime e minerarie non mancano. Non ci vuole molto a mettere un paio di multinazionali facendole spacciare come brave aziende che offrono lavoro..


Certo però loro come altri nazioni dell’est non avranno l’euro, sono iper corrotti, cadono a pezzi e noi poveroni con l’euro paghiamo.
Tra l’altro parliamo di una nazione che storicamente non è Europa e non ha nulla a che vedere con noi.
Mi spiace ma io non lo tollero questo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare che la maggioranza delle persone stia vivendo la roba come film e videogiochi. L'internet esplode di commenti a sti fatti proprio come se fosse una serie tv, o l'ultimo gioco figo uscito.


Eh beh stanis ti stupisci? È la cultura dei nostri tempi, l’epoca social. Bello schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me pare che la maggioranza delle persone stia vivendo la roba come film e videogiochi. L'internet esplode di commenti a sti fatti proprio come se fosse una serie tv, o l'ultimo gioco figo uscito.



Beh, se ci pensi è naturale.
Siamo generazioni che la vera guerra l'hanno vista solo in questo modo, con i giochi e i film.
Io sono vecchio rispetto agli altri e ho visto perlomeno la prima guerra del golfo e le torri gemelle, alcuni su Internet nemmeno quelle.


----------



## Walker (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo però loro come altri nazioni dell’est non avranno l’euro, sono iper corrotti, cadono a pezzi e noi poveroni con l’euro paghiamo.
> Tra l’altro parliamo di una nazione che storicamente non è Europa e non ha nulla a che vedere con noi.
> Mi spiace ma io non lo tollero questo


Neanche io, parlando onestamente. Però se l'UE interviene sbaglia, se non intervengono sono deboli, se lasciano fare putin si ripresenta lo scenario di Hitler in Polonia.. bisogna arrivare ad un punto e scegliersi quale male. 

Anche perchè qui si parla di uno scenario dove l'Ucraina sopravvive e Putin se n'è andato via. Ad oggi la situazione è ben diversa.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

FONTE: AiF, testata russa.

Il presidente della Duma di Stato Vyacheslav Volodin ha affermato che il presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky ha lasciato in fretta Kiev e si è recato a Leopoli, ieri non era nella capitale dell'Ucraina, ha scritto sul canale Telegram.

Volodin ha notato che queste informazioni provenivano dai deputati della Verkhovna Rada, che hanno cercato di tenere un incontro con lui a Kiev, ma sono stati invitati a Leopoli.

"Zelensky è sotto la protezione dei neonazisti", ha aggiunto


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Chiudo momentaneamente, valutiamo cosa fare.

Ci si impegna, si cerca di rispettare tutti, si spreca del tempo prezioso, decine di PM e diplomazia per mettere tutti in armonia per un servizio alla comunità, e poi guarda che roba...

In questo forum tutti si possono esprimere, dieci anni e ancora non lo avete capito.
Si chiede solo rispetto da entrambe le parti e no polemiche intestine. Si è sempre intervenuti quando il limite viene superato.
E rispetto è anche per chi cerca di tenere su la baracca su cui siete ospiti.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Allora, vediamo che sono sempre i soliti a provocare, creare flame e casini. Questo è veramente l'ultimo avvertimento. Se volete stare qui, attenetevi alle regole. In caso contrario, o vi vate da parte da soli o vi seghiamo noi. Abbiamo, tra le tantissime altre cose da fare, un sito da portare avanti con aggiornamenti costanti su tutto. Non stiamo più a perdere tempo con chi non capisce o con chi fa finta di non capire. Poi non vi venite a lamentarvi.

La discussione riapre. Primo minimo flame, prima minima replica a questo messaggio o a qualsiasi altro messaggio dello staff, e scatta in ban definitivo.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Marco Rubio, senatore USA e membo del Comitato dell'Intelligence
> 
> "I wish I could share more,but for now I can say it’s pretty obvious to many that something is off with #Putin
> He has always been a killer,but his problem now is different & significant
> ...


Questo è un argomento estremamente interessante che meriterebbe di essere approfondito a dovere.
Uno dei miei migliori amici, medico, da qualche mese sostiene che l'apparenza di Putin (viso ingrossato e tendente al rosso) possa essere compatibile con un regime di chemioterapici (non badate ai capelli, ci sono impianti protesi praticamente indistinguibili da quelli veri) o in generale con cure palliative terminali.
Poi chiaro, sono speculazioni.
Ma l'attitudine di Putin è molto cambiata negli scorsi mesi, vi garantisco che in passato non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto un azzardo simile.
Se dovessi farvi una previsione basata su poco e nulla, vi direi che ha il cancro.
Le dichiarazioni di Rubio sottolineano che questa ricostruzione potrebbe non essere così peregrina.


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dicono abbiano anticipato il coprifuoco, dalle 17:00 alle 8:00, per difendersi meglio e chi rompe il coprifuoco verrà considerato sabotatore/nemico


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Allora, vediamo che sono sempre i soliti a provocare, creare flame e casini. Questo è veramente l'ultimo avvertimento. Se volete stare qui, attenetevi alle regole. In caso contrario, o vi vate da parte da soli o vi seghiamo noi. Abbiamo, tra le tantissime altre cose da fare, un sito da portare avanti con aggiornamenti costanti su tutto. Non stiamo più a perdere tempo con chi non capisce o con chi fa finta di non capire. Poi non vi venite a lamentarvi.
> 
> La discussione riapre. Primo minimo flame, prima minima replica a questo messaggio o a qualsiasi altro messaggio dello staff, e scatta in ban definitivo.*


Medvedev (Ex presidente Russo) su Twitter: "La Russia non ha bisogno di rete diplomatica, è tempo di chiudere la ambasciate"​


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Medvedev (Ex presidente Russo) su Twitter: "La Russia non ha bisogno di rete diplomatica, è tempo di chiudere la ambasciate"​


Nelle ipotesi "Migliori" si torna alla guerra fredda ragazzi ormai il dato è tratto.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Zelensky chiede a "Berlino e Budapest di avere coraggio ed estromettere la Russia da swift

mancavamo noi e la germania (e ungheria a quanto vedo)..a quanto pare noi abbiamo votato per il si alla fine


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è un argomento estremamente interessante che meriterebbe di essere approfondito a dovere.
> Uno dei miei migliori amici, medico, da qualche mese sostiene che l'apparenza di Putin (viso ingrossato e tendente al rosso) possa essere compatibile con un regime di chemioterapici (non badate ai capelli, ci sono impianti protesi praticamente indistinguibili da quelli veri) o in generale con cure palliative terminali.
> Poi chiaro, sono speculazioni.
> Ma l'attitudine di Putin è molto cambiata negli scorsi mesi, vi garantisco che in passato non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto un azzardo simile.
> ...


Effettivamente, nel video dove ha rimproverato il capo dell'intelligence, anche a me è sembrato grosso di faccia. A tratti sembrava il gabibbo.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

TG COM: Primo effetto delle sanzioni..nave russa bloccata nella Manica


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è un argomento estremamente interessante che meriterebbe di essere approfondito a dovere.
> Uno dei miei migliori amici, medico, da qualche mese sostiene che l'apparenza di Putin (viso ingrossato e tendente al rosso) possa essere compatibile con un regime di chemioterapici (non badate ai capelli, ci sono impianti protesi praticamente indistinguibili da quelli veri) o in generale con cure palliative terminali.
> Poi chiaro, sono speculazioni.
> Ma l'attitudine di Putin è molto cambiata negli scorsi mesi, vi garantisco che in passato non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto un azzardo simile.
> ...



Potrebbe essere vero, ma potrebbe anche essere propaganda per sottolineare il lato folle dell'invasione.

Putin c'ha pur sempre 69 anni, non può apparire sempre come un giovincello. A quell'età si cambia rapidamente e in peggio chiaramente, tranne il Berlusca.

Poi certo, sono tutte speculazioni.

Comunque, OT, io credo sempre poco al fatto che un unico uomo riesca a decidere tutto a questo livello. Mi sembra evidente che c'è parecchio del sistema che lo tiene su.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*SECONDO QUANTO RIPORTATO DA DIVERSI MEDIA UCRAINI E DAGLI ANALISTI MILITARI, LE TRUPPE RUSSE SONO RIUSCITE AD SFONDARE IL FRONTE SUD ED AD OCCUPARE LE CITTÀ DI KHERSON E MELITOPOL.*


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

ridicolo governo italiano che non è capace di tenere il punto
il ministro Franco ha detto ieri pomeriggio che non ci possiamo permettere l'uscita dai pagamenti bancari della Russia, poi la nullità Di Maio smentisce (un disoccupato che smentisce il direttore della Banca d'Italia) e Draghi si piega dove che ha sentito altri paesi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Un'agenzia di stampa russa ha detto che l'ambasciata russa in Francia ha chiesto spiegazioni sul sequestro della nave

ma che pensano che siano per scherzo le sanzioni?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

A chi chiedeva il voto dei paesi latini nella risoluzione ONU:

Favorevoli: cile colombia perù Ecuador Messico
Contrari : el salvador bolivia venezuela cuba

Astenuti Brasile ed Argentina, aggiungendo che i paesi latini non hanno la competenza di valutare una situazione europea di cui non hanno conoscenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è un argomento estremamente interessante che meriterebbe di essere approfondito a dovere.
> Uno dei miei migliori amici, medico, da qualche mese sostiene che l'apparenza di Putin (viso ingrossato e tendente al rosso) possa essere compatibile con un regime di chemioterapici (non badate ai capelli, ci sono impianti protesi praticamente indistinguibili da quelli veri) o in generale con cure palliative terminali.
> Poi chiaro, sono speculazioni.
> Ma l'attitudine di Putin è molto cambiata negli scorsi mesi, vi garantisco che in passato non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto un azzardo simile.
> ...



Purtroppo me ne intendo, cure palliative terminali no, perché l'aspetto sarebbe ben altro.
Ma cortisoni o chemioterapia sì.

Vedendolo nei giorni scorsi avevo addirittura l'impresisone che fosse un'altra persona, tanto fosse gonfio e diverso nelle mimiche e nel modo di parlare.
Tanto che avevo pensato per un attimo a un sosia, o a una controfigura.
Sono cose che fanno gente come Saddam, Bin Laden e il ciccio coreano, però boh...


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ridicolo governo italiano che non è capace di tenere il punto
> il ministro Franco ha detto ieri pomeriggio che non ci possiamo permettere l'uscita dai pagamenti bancari della Russia, poi la nullità Di Maio smentisce e Draghi si piega dove che ha sentito altri paesi



Vero, avevo sentito anch’io che sarebbe più un danno nostro che russo, assurdo…


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mah...


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Un'agenzia di stampa russa ha detto che l'ambasciata russa in Francia ha chiesto spiegazioni sul sequestro della nave
> 
> ma che pensano che siano per scherzo le sanzioni?


Ahaha e chiedono pure “come mai?” Che idioti.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah...


e che ha detto di strano?


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

alla fine rimarrà solo Orban e diranno che sia il solito sovranista, anti UE

cederanno anche Cipro e Germania


quotato 1,01


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah...


Non capisco il tuo astio per Zelensky, davvero


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah...


Ha dovuto replicare, tutti i media russi hanno scritto allineati che era scappato di notte a Lyviv. Era necessario far capire che i media russi stanno scrivendo quello che vogliono.

Oggi su rt e aif sta girando la notizia che il palazzo di Kiev bombardato è colpa degli ucraini per far accusare i russi. 

Ora credo tu abbia capito il contesto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Kiev instaura il coprifuoco dalle 17.*


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

il governo cerca di mostrarsi indifferente a tutto ma le sanzioni le hanno sentite eccome...e tra poco le sentiranno le persone soprattutto

può fare il dittatore quanto vuole ma se il popolo si ribella e inizia a chiedere di liberarli la situazione si capovolge


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non capisco il tuo astio per Zelensky, davvero


È evidentemente schierato politicamente ed ideologicamente, non si spiega altrimenti.


----------



## evangel33 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent

PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio

Soldati: 3500
Carri Armati: 102
Veicoli corazzati: 536
Aerei: 14
Elicotteri: 8



Dalla Russia non danno alcun numero sulle loro perdite.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vero, avevo sentito anch’io che sarebbe più un danno nostro che russo, assurdo…



Ho letto che banca intesa e unicredit rischiano una bella botta con sta roba. I danni avuti con l'invasione in Libia saranno pippette a confronto


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

anche sul discorso testate nucleari io ridimensionerei un pò

come diceva giustamente qualcuno non è che dipende solo da una persona..ci sarà tutta una procedura

non è che ha un tasto nel suo ufficio e partono i suppostoni atomici..o almeno spero 
molti generali o staff vario lo assecondano ma non è detto che condividano la follia fino all'ultimo

non credo che tutti vogliano morire perchè usandola sai che uccidi il nemico ma anche te stesso (per le reazioni degli avversari)

inoltre sarebbe un crimine di guerra e finirebbero tutti alla corte

alla fine quant'è che ci sono le armi nucleari? eppure nessuno le ha mai usate anche se piu volte è stato paventato..

poi è logico era meglio se non le avevano..


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vero, avevo sentito anch’io che sarebbe più un danno nostro che russo, assurdo…


Non ho le competenze economiche per dire chi danneggi di più una misura del genere.
Tuttavia a mio parere qui siamo nel mezzo di una guerra che Putin ha mosso contro l’Occidente e la sua cultura, quindi contro di noi e la nostra cultura. È una cosa che va ben oltre una “semplice” questione territoriale.
Sebbene contro la nostra volontà, siamo in guerra, anche se (per ora e speriamo mai) non vediamo bombe caderci sulla testa.
E ogni guerra ha un prezzo. Per quanto mi riguarda, preferisco pagare il pane a un prezzo più alto e farmi la doccia con l’acqua fredda piuttosto che vedere l’Umanità sterminata o civili trattati come obiettivo militare o anche ““““solo”””” giovani militari andare a morire per la follia di un dittatorello da quattro rubli.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...


Al popolo diranno che hanno registrato 3 carie, 2 raffreddori e 1 fastidiosa micosi dell'unghia.
Prognosi : dieci minuti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Agenzia di stampa russa Ria Novosti: sarebbe stata sequestrata una nave russa dai francesi, nella Manica.
La nave è Baltic Leader, trasporta automobili.
Marine-traffic: la nave si trova effettivamente nel porto di Boulogne-sur-Mer. *


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...


tra un pò la nato dovrà intervenire...per salvare i russi!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Agenzia di stampa russa Ria Novosti: sarebbe stata sequestrata una nave russa dai francesi, nella Manica.
> Marine-traffic: la nave si trova effettivamente nel porto di Boulogne-sur-Mer. *


Ma mercantile o militare? Qua salta tutto..


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma mercantile o militare? Qua salta tutto..


mercantile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma mercantile o militare? Qua salta tutto..



Baltic Leader, trasporta automobili.

Direi che è per via delle sanzioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...


Sono sicuramente sovrastimati, i dati veritieri saranno la metà di quello comunicati secondo me. Restano comunque dati pesantissimi per i russi.


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Medvedev:

"Russia pronta a nazionalizzare tutte le proprietà occidentali, specie Regno Unito e Stati Uniti, sul territorio russo

Le sanzioni non cambiano niente, l'operazione prosegue

Ripristineremo la pena di morte"*


questa è pesante...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

*TG2: Il presidente del parlamento russo ha dichiarato che Zelensky non è più a Kiev.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev:
> 
> "Russia pronta a nazionalizzare tutte le proprietà occidentali sul territorio russo"*
> 
> ...



Io avevo letto addirittura che il governo è pronto a requisire tutti i soldi dei cittadini in caso di bisogno... Sono andati totalmente fuori di testa. Per paventare tale scenario vuol dire che sono già con le pezze al culo e vogliono tirare giù tutti con loro


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: Il presidente del parlamento russo ha dichiarato che Zelensky non è più a Kiev.*


Porti le prove, Zelensky ha portato i video.
Che credibilità hanno i russi?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Medvedev:
> 
> "Russia pronta a nazionalizzare tutte le proprietà occidentali sul territorio russo"*
> 
> ...


in un colpo solo neutralizza le sanzioni, sempre che non vogliamo entrare in conflitto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG2: Il presidente del parlamento russo ha dichiarato che Zelensky non è più a Kiev.*


Ha appena postato lui stesso un video dove si vede che è a Kiev e lo sai bene dato che lo hai postato tu il video. Quindi perché posti questa notizia?


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io avevo letto addirittura che il governo è pronto a requisire tutti i soldi dei cittadini in caso di bisogno... Sono andati totalmente fuori di testa. Per paventare tale scenario vuol dire che sono già con le pezze al culo e vogliono tirare giù tutti con loro


eh si

ho iniziato a pensare che fossero in difficolta quando hanno chiesto praticamente "aiuto" ai militari ucraini

poi anche l'uscita "la Cina ha detto che...ecc" mi è sembrata proprio grottesca...sembra tipo "guarda che il mio amico grosso ha detto che.." mah


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

OT. Mi scusi lo staff e cancellate se non opportuno.

Mi hanno appena suonato al campanello e il ragazzetto mi ha consegnato un volantino di propaganda.

"Contro la guerra! Contro i massacri delle potenze!
E' tornata la guerra nel cuore dell'Europa. Il cinico gioco delle potenze è precipitato nella catastrofe.
L'Orso russo, accerchiato per decenni dall'avanzamento della NATO e della UE, bla bla bla, bla bla bla.
Una sanguinaria lotta di spartizione, bla bla bla, bla bla bla.
Bisogna schierarsi risolutamente (ma non si sa con chi, N.D.R.), bla bla bla, bla bla bla.
Tacciano le armi! La voce dell'internazionalismo comunista deve levarsi potente, bla bla bla, bla bla bla.
Manifestazione, bla bla bla, bla bla bla.

f.to lotta comunista"

Ecco gli aiuti, le idee chiare e la lotta contro tutte le ideologie.

Fine OT.


----------



## evangel33 (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Ungheria d'accordo con le sanzioni europee sul circuito Swift per la Russia*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri ho visto tutta la cronologia di Zio Putin dal 2000 e quando i rapporti con gli USA e occidente era molto amichevole con Fogh Rasmussen che parlava di nuova era con abbracci baci tra Putin e company negli incontri.

Dopo tutte quelle immagini e dichiarazioni le opzioni sono due

1) Era un piano di Putin fin dal giorno che si instauro nel Cremlino. "Diventare amichevoli con l'occidente farli un po' ingrassare e colpirli nel momento vulnerabile" doveva essere paziente ed aspettare anni ora tra coronavirus, bidet addio della Merkel ha capito che i tempi erano maturi.

2) (la teoria iniziale mia). Ha 70 anni ormai, è invecchiato l'ego e la voglia di passare alla storia hanno annebbiato la testa. 

Non so più che pensare sul personaggio ormai, e credo neppure i suoi amici


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Ungheria d'accordo con le sanzioni europee sul circuito Swift per la Russia*


manca la Germania


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha appena postato lui stesso un video dove si vede che è a Kiev e lo sai bene dato che lo hai postato tu il video. Quindi perché posti questa notizia?


A dare la notizia è stato Marc Innaro, corrispondente Rai della Russia. Ed ha pure specificato che è una notizia tutta da verificare. Ok la situazione, ma non prendetevela con chi posta le notizie, grazie.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> OT. Mi scusi lo staff e cancellate se non opportuno.
> 
> Mi hanno appena suonato al campanello e il ragazzetto mi ha consegnato un volantino di propaganda.
> 
> ...


Tra loro e i giovani marxisti-leninisti era uno slalom per entrare in facoltà. 
Fine ot


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dare la notizia è stato Marc Innaro, corrispondente Rai della Russia. Ed ha pure specificato che è una notizia tutta da verificare. Ok la situazione, ma non prendetevela con chi posta le notizie, grazie.


Ma hai postato una notizia evidentemente già smentita.


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Manca solo la Germania?

comunque penso che la Russia provochi gli ucraini e basta sostenendo che sia scappato da kiev


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hai postato una notizia evidentemente già smentita.


Io l'ho postata appena è stata detta. Comunque è specificato che è una dichiarazione del presidente del parlamento russo, non un fatto oggettivo.


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Anche se è smentita, per me è giusto riportare cosa prova a far credere i russi, no??


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Anche se è smentita, per me è giusto riportare cosa prova a far credere i russi, no??


Certo, ma va riportata come notizia già smentita allora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

comunque l'uscita dallo SWIFT sarebbe un danno importante ma siamo nel 2022, esistono diversi sistemi di pagamento alternativo che tra l'altro molte banche russe utilizzano già. Continuo a pensare che il modo migliore sia flagellare gli oligarchi di Putin, se gli tocchi il portafoglio questi fanno saltare il banco


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...



semplicemente perche' i numeri che vengono riportati non sono verificabili. L'ucraina ha tutto l'interesse attualmente a far credere che i russi stiano affrontando grandi perdite. La verita' e' che nessuno sa nulla con certezza e la situazione e' in continua evoluzione. Quello che deve preoccupare gli ucraini attualmente e' che probabilmente solo il 10% del potenziale dell'armata di invasione e' stato espresso e la stragrande maggioranza delle truppe non ha ancora sconfinato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto tutta la cronologia di Zio Putin dal 2000 e quando i rapporti con gli USA e occidente era molto amichevole con Fogh Rasmussen che parlava di nuova era con abbracci baci tra Putin e company negli incontri.
> 
> Dopo tutte quelle immagini e dichiarazioni le opzioni sono due
> 
> ...



Onestamente sono convinto che gli americani l'hanno fatto incazzare e ha perso la brocca. E dai e dai e dai, alla fine gli si è chiusa la vena, ma gli si è chiusa di brutto proprio. Evidentemente covava un rancore feroce da troppo tempo e alla fine è esploso tutto in una volta.


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> semplicemente perche' i numeri che vengono riportati non sono verificabili. L'ucraina ha tutto l'interesse attualmente a far credere che i russi stiano affrontando grandi perdite. La verita' e' che nessuno sa nulla con certezza e la situazione e' in continua evoluzione. Quello che deve preoccupare gli ucraini attualmente e' che probabilmente solo il 10% del potenziale dell'armata di invasione e' stato espresso e la stragrande maggioranza delle truppe non ha ancora sconfinato.


Non saprei cosa e meglio fare credere.
Per il morale delle loro truppe e certamente meglio gonfiare i numeri.
Ma per l'opinione internazionale forse è meglio fare credere che non stanno riuscendo a fare nulla e si stanno facendo schiacciare come formiche... In modo che ci sia una risposta da l'occidente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sensazione mia, che spero sia corretta: Se Putin alzerà ancora il tiro, per me non vivrà ancora per molto. Come tutti i vermi schifosi e fatiscenti come lui, verrà ucciso da uno dei suoi. Perché va bene tutto, ma non saranno tutti pazzi scatenati come Putin. Basta pensare a quanti Russi stanno protestando contro la guerra. Quanti ne hanno arrestati? 2/3000? Ecco... Se hanno arrestato questi, significa che ci sarà qualche milione di popolazione che è contro la guerra, ma che per ovvie ragioni non esterna il proprio dissenso. 

La logica impone che se un vecchio è addirittura disposto ad una guerra nucleare, priva di senso, non significa che lo siano anche quelli a lui vicino, magari giovani e con famiglia... 
Finirà appeso a testa in giù sto schifoso, ed è quello che gli auguro.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tornato ora dalla base militare di Ghedi

Ho fatto di quelle stradine che temevo l'arresto.

Base abbastanza tranquilla, diversamente dal solito però ho visto3 caccia parcheggiati all'aperto e una pattuglia dei Carabinieri che faceva la ronda dentro le recinzioni.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

mi piacerebbe sapere come si stanno preparando le nostre aziende che lavorano coi russi, e se ancora una volta saranno lasciate indietro dai soliti maledetti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...



Perdite Ucraine?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere come si stanno preparando le nostre aziende che lavorano coi russi



Si preparano a fallire, poco da fare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere come si stanno preparando le nostre aziende che lavorano coi russi, *e se ancora una volta saranno lasciate indietro dai soliti maledetti*



Mi sembra ovvio,sono già morti che camminano.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente sono convinto che gli americani l'hanno fatto incazzare e ha perso la brocca. E dai e dai e dai, alla fine gli si è chiusa la vena, ma gli si è chiusa di brutto proprio. Evidentemente covava un rancore feroce da troppo tempo e alla fine è esploso tutto in una volta.


Il mondo è abitato da folli e sempre lo sarà, inutile girarci attorno. Il bene non esiste senza il male. Esiste Putin, ma dopo di lui ci saranno altri. Il mondo è ancora popolato dal pazzo coreano e anche dal presidente cinese che, però, a differenza del presidente russo viene addirittura preso come modello dai telegiornali nostrani nonostante abbia tenuto nascosto un virus che ha poi causato milioni di morti in tutto il mondo. 

Giusto e sacrosanto condannare la follia del criminale Putin, ma preferisco farlo per una causa esclusivamente mia, basata sul pacifismo. Di certo continueranno a farmi altrettanto schifo Biden, Draghi, UE e tutto il resto e non avranno minimamente il mio appoggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si preparano a fallire, poco da fare



Sono molto amico di un albergatore romagnolo che si basa al 90% su turismo russo, non l'ho ancora sentito dopo questa crisi.

Ho paura io stesso a contattarlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tornato ora dalla base militare di Ghedi
> 
> Ho fatto di quelle stradine che temevo l'arresto.
> 
> Base abbastanza tranquilla, diversamente dal solito però ho visto3 caccia parcheggiati all'aperto e una pattuglia dei Carabinieri che faceva la ronda dentro le recinzioni.



Grazie per l'aggiornamento pazzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Verchovna Rada, parlamento ucraino: "Nella regione di Sumy gli aerei disperdono giocattoli per bambini, telefoni cellulari e oggetti di valore pieni di esplosivo".
Notizia per ora non confermata da altre fonti.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*SUONA L'ALLARME ANTIAEREO A LVIV, PROBABILE BOMBARDAMENTO RUSSO NEI PROSSIMI MINUTI.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sensazione mia, che spero sia corretta: Se Putin alzerà ancora il tiro, per me non vivrà ancora per molto. Come tutti i vermi schifosi e fatiscenti come lui, verrà ucciso da uno dei suoi. Perché va bene tutto, ma non saranno tutti pazzi scatenati come Putin. Basta pensare a quanti Russi stanno protestando contro la guerra. Quanti ne hanno arrestati? 2/3000? Ecco... Se hanno arrestato questi, significa che ci sarà qualche milione di popolazione che è contro la guerra, ma che per ovvie ragioni non esterna il proprio dissenso.
> 
> La logica impone che se un vecchio è addirittura disposto ad una guerra nucleare, priva di senso, non significa che lo siano anche quelli a lui vicino, magari giovani e con famiglia...
> Finirà appeso a testa in giù sto schifoso, ed è quello che gli auguro.


Condivido sui numeri, sono molti di più, bastava guardare i canali Dota su twitch, o le reti Steam. Semplicemente, non molti e non tutti possono scendere in piazza. Bisogna però sperare nella nuova generazione russa, perchè la vecchia è cresciuta sul vecchio indottrinamento sovietico, peggiore dei nostri anziani cresciuti nel ventennio fascista.


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2022)

sembra che si sia convinto pure Orban sul ban della Russia dallo SWIFT, lo dice il premier polacco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Verchovna Rada, parlamento ucraino: "Nella regione di Sumy gli aerei disperdono giocattoli per bambini, telefoni cellulari e oggetti di valore pieni di esplosivo".
> Notizia per ora non confermata da altre fonti.*



azz,come avevano fatto anche in Italia nella II guerra mondiale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Verchovna Rada, parlamento ucraino: "Nella regione di Sumy gli aerei disperdono giocattoli per bambini, telefoni cellulari e oggetti di valore pieni di esplosivo".
> Notizia per ora non confermata da altre fonti.*



Mi viene il vomito.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Verchovna Rada, parlamento ucraino: "Nella regione di Sumy gli aerei disperdono giocattoli per bambini, telefoni cellulari e oggetti di valore pieni di esplosivo".
> Notizia per ora non confermata da altre fonti.*


Brividi .


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sensazione mia, che spero sia corretta: Se Putin alzerà ancora il tiro, per me non vivrà ancora per molto. Come tutti i vermi schifosi e fatiscenti come lui, verrà ucciso da uno dei suoi. Perché va bene tutto, ma non saranno tutti pazzi scatenati come Putin. Basta pensare a quanti Russi stanno protestando contro la guerra. Quanti ne hanno arrestati? 2/3000? Ecco... Se hanno arrestato questi, significa che ci sarà qualche milione di popolazione che è contro la guerra, ma che per ovvie ragioni non esterna il proprio dissenso.
> 
> La logica impone che se un vecchio è addirittura disposto ad una guerra nucleare, priva di senso, non significa che lo siano anche quelli a lui vicino, magari giovani e con famiglia...
> Finirà appeso a testa in giù sto schifoso, ed è quello che gli auguro.


Più o meno è quello che ho pensato anche io.
Poi però vediamo soldati su un carro armato fare i bulletti con le auto di civili e capiamo che non c’è limite allo schifo al quale può scendere l’essere umano.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Raga posso fare una domanda: ma chi non vuole la resa degli Ucraini, cosa propone?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE ENTRANO A MELITOPOL*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga posso fare una domanda: ma chi non vuole la resa degli Ucraini, cosa propone?


Il rispetto dell'essere umano,della vita e dei diritti umani viene prima di tutto se in questi 2000 anni abbiamo costruito qualcosa. 
Se la Francia avesse invaso l'Italia avresti pensato le stesse cose ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Forse è già stata postata, non ricordo. Chiedo scusa in tal caso.

*CNN: Arriva in Ucraina il sistema d'attacco TOS-1. Missili equipaggiate con testate termobariche e incendiarie.
Usato in Cecenia, Siria e Afhanistan dai sovietici.

Le armi termobariche, quando esplodono al chiuso, fanno implodere tutti gli organi vitali dei presenti.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga posso fare una domanda: ma chi non vuole la resa degli Ucraini, cosa propone?


Quello che il mondo civile ha sempre chiesto. Risolvere la questione del donbass come se fosse il 2022, ovvero presentare dei veri documenti all'ONU e sanzionare pesantemente l'Ucraina se veritiero, con conseguente esclusione territoriale di DPR e LPR.

Dopo questo scempio, ritrattazione totale della Russia, ritiro delle truppe e tranche di sanzioni ridotte ala prima ondata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SUONA L'ALLARME ANTIAEREO A LVIV, PROBABILE BOMBARDAMENTO RUSSO NEI PROSSIMI MINUTI.*



azz, lì siamo veramente a due passi dalla Polonia. Tra l'altro città che pre seconda guerra mondiale era a maggioranza polacca, che poi sono stati spostati dai soviet nel territorio odierno della Polonia.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse è già stata postata, non ricordo. Chiedo scusa in tal caso.
> 
> *CNN: Arriva in Ucraina il sistema d'attacco TOS-1. Missili equipaggiate con testate termobariche e incendiarie.
> Usato in Cecenia, Siria e Afhanistan dai sovietici.
> ...


Madonna…


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse è già stata postata, non ricordo. Chiedo scusa in tal caso.
> 
> *CNN: Arriva in Ucraina il sistema d'attacco TOS-1. Missili equipaggiate con testate termobariche e incendiarie.
> Usato in Cecenia, Siria e Afhanistan dai sovietici.
> ...


Penso un po’ cosa siamo riusciti a creare. E non è neanche la cosa peggiore.
Ci meritavamo di restare nelle caverne ad accendere il fuoco coi legnetti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche sul discorso testate nucleari io ridimensionerei un pò
> 
> come diceva giustamente qualcuno non è che dipende solo da una persona..ci sarà tutta una procedura
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh ho delle brutte notizie per te...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il rispetto dell'essere umano,della vita e dei diritti umani viene prima di tutto se in questi 2000 anni abbiamo costruito qualcosa.
> Se la Francia avesse invaso l'Italia avresti pensato le stesse cose ?


Io ho una mia idea in merito. Nel senso che siamo schiavi della Francia che non hanno bisogno di invaderci. L'UE ha la bava alla bocca di non vedere l'ora di avere l'Ucraina in UE, piuttosto che schiavi dei russi. Questo è il senso della storia anche se è politicamente scorretto dirlo di questi tempi, poi a guerra finita gli scenari saranno più chiari a tutti.

Il ragionamento di Draghi e Zelensky non è che l'Ucraina deve essere libera sul serio, ma di stare nell'UE. Ecco perchè io tra tutti i leader politici non vedo buoni in questa guerra, ma solo persone spietate che hanno obiettivi diversi e diversi modi di agire.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ho delle brutte notizie per te...




Allora siamo fottuti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse è già stata postata, non ricordo. Chiedo scusa in tal caso.
> 
> *CNN: Arriva in Ucraina il sistema d'attacco TOS-1. Missili equipaggiate con testate termobariche e incendiarie.
> Usato in Cecenia, Siria e Afhanistan dai sovietici.
> ...



Non so con quali armi verrà combattuta la terza guerra mondiale. Ma so come verrà combattuta la quarta: con pietre e bastoni. cit- Albert Einstein


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ho delle brutte notizie per te...


L’altra brutta notizia è che non è così sicuro che Biden si ricordi i codici del suo “pulsante”…


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so con quali armi verrà combattuta la terza guerra mondiale. Ma so come verrà combattuta la quarta: con pietre e bastoni. cit- Albert Einstein


Si peccato lui abbia contribuito in prima persona


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allora siamo fottuti.


Dai la buona notizia è che il tasto non è in ufficio.
Si trova nella Cheget, la "valigetta nucleare" che putin ha sempre con se e che è sorvegliata a vista dai militari che lo accompagnano.
Ogni giorno vengono prodotti dei codici diversi che putin può trasmettere a discrezione tramite la cheget all'alto comando delle forze strategiche, che sono incaricate materialmente del lancio.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ho una mia idea in merito. Nel senso che siamo schiavi della Francia che non hanno bisogno di invaderci. L'UE ha la bava alla bocca di non vedere l'ora di avere l'Ucraina in UE, piuttosto che schiavi dei russi. Questo è il senso della storia anche se è politicamente scorretto dirlo di questi tempi, poi a guerra finita gli scenari saranno più chiari a tutti.
> 
> Il ragionamento di Draghi e Zelensky non è che l'Ucraina deve essere libera sul serio, ma di stare nell'UE. Ecco perchè io tra tutti i leader politici non vedo buoni in questa guerra, ma solo persone spietate che hanno obiettivi diversi e diversi modi di agire.


Quello di Italia e Francia era solo un esempio .

Ma un paese libero avrà diritto, se lo decide il popolo, di entrare nell'UE ?
Ma scherziamo o siamo seri?


Un padre ucraino ha ogni diritto di progettare per i figli un futuro migliore.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo è un argomento estremamente interessante che meriterebbe di essere approfondito a dovere.
> Uno dei miei migliori amici, medico, da qualche mese sostiene che l'apparenza di Putin (viso ingrossato e tendente al rosso) possa essere compatibile con un regime di chemioterapici (non badate ai capelli, ci sono impianti protesi praticamente indistinguibili da quelli veri) o in generale con cure palliative terminali.
> Poi chiaro, sono speculazioni.
> Ma l'attitudine di Putin è molto cambiata negli scorsi mesi, vi garantisco che in passato non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto un azzardo simile.
> ...


Io più banalmente avevo pensato a qualche ritocco stile Silvio 

comunque stiamo parlando del nulla dai..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dai la buona notizia è che il tasto non è in ufficio.
> Si trova nella Cheget, la "valigetta nucleare" che putin ha sempre con se e che è sorvegliata a vista dai militari che lo accompagnano.
> Ogni giorno vengono prodotti dei codici diversi che putin può trasmettere a discrezione tramite la cheget all'alto comando delle forze strategiche, che sono incaricate materialmente del lancio.



Forse è pure peggio del tasto in ufficio


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Medvedev (Ex presidente Russo) su Twitter: "La Russia non ha bisogno di rete diplomatica, è tempo di chiudere la ambasciate"​


Ma questi sono impazziti? Ma che diavolo sta succedendo?
Questi useranno l’atomica vedrai..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dai la buona notizia è che il tasto non è in ufficio.
> Si trova nella Cheget, la "valigetta nucleare" che putin ha sempre con se e che è sorvegliata a vista dai militari che lo accompagnano.
> Ogni giorno vengono prodotti dei codici diversi che putin può trasmettere a discrezione tramite la cheget all'alto comando delle forze strategiche, che sono incaricate materialmente del lancio.



Queste cose mi esaltavano da matti quando guardavo la serie 24 con il mitico Jack Bauer.

Ora mi fanno cacare addosso...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’altra butta notizia è che non è così sicuro che Biden si ricordi i codici del suo “pulsante”…



A nonno Biden al posto del "pulsante rosso" gli hanno girato direttamente il campanellino esterno senza fili.
Qualora lo dovesse pigiare, entrerà subito nella east room della casa bianca l'infermiera con le varie pasticche.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello di Italia e Francia era solo un esempio .
> 
> Ma un paese libero avrà diritto, se lo decide il popolo, di entrare nell'UE ?
> Ma scherziamo o siamo seri?
> ...


Se lo decide il popolo sì, io parlo dei leader politici che fanno la parte dei "buoni" però stranamente vogliono sempre in cambio qualcosa.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche sul discorso testate nucleari io ridimensionerei un pò
> 
> come diceva giustamente qualcuno non è che dipende solo da una persona..ci sarà tutta una procedura
> 
> ...


Invece mi pare abbia la sua valigetta dove può fare partire i missili nelle rampe di lancio con un giro di chiave e il codice presidenziale che viene fornito dal suo computer. Ma attendo conferma dagli esperti. La stessa valigetta la hanno tutti i presidenti dei paesi con armamenti nucleari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si peccato lui abbia contribuito in prima persona



in che senso? non ha mica costruito la bomba atomica. E' uno scienziato e lo ricordiamo principalmente per la teoria della relatività e della relatività generale.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> semplicemente perche' i numeri che vengono riportati non sono verificabili. L'ucraina ha tutto l'interesse attualmente a far credere che i russi stiano affrontando grandi perdite. La verita' e' che nessuno sa nulla con certezza e la situazione e' in continua evoluzione. Quello che deve preoccupare gli ucraini attualmente e' che probabilmente solo il 10% del potenziale dell'armata di invasione e' stato espresso e la stragrande maggioranza delle truppe non ha ancora sconfinato.


Fonti usa riportano che la Russia stia usando. 30% delle forze inviate


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io più banalmente avevo pensato a qualche ritocco stile Silvio
> 
> comunque stiamo parlando del nulla dai..


Spesso la malattia o la dipendenza hanno effetti devastanti sulla geopolitica.
Il signore coi baffetti in germania (evito il nome perchè gli algoritmi purtroppo sono roba da 1984) era gonfio di allucinogeni e metanfetamine nei suoi anni al vertice, soprattutto quelli finali della guerra.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toko Shengelia, ala georgiana del CSKA Mosca (ex nba nonché uno dei migliori del cska), si libera ufficialmente dalla squadra "Non posso più giocare per la squadra dell'esercito russo". Nonostante lo abbia scritto in tutti i suoi social, gruppi di hacker stanno cercando di oscurare tutti i suoi post.

Nelle 5 maggiori testate russe+quella sportiva, nessuna sta riportando questa notizia, si vede che non è molto importante


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Fonti usa riportano che la Russia stia usando. 30% delle forze inviate



Forse neanche quelle.
Probabile che tutto il "grosso" sia rimasto in patria in caso di intromissione di altre nazioni e in ucraina siano stati spediti quelli "sacrificabili"...


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse neanche quelle.
> Probabile che tutto il "grosso" sia rimasto in patria in caso di intromissione di altre nazioni e in ucraina siano stati spediti quelli "sacrificabili"...


Magari appena finisce in Ucraina ha intenzione di invadere la Finlandia. Spero di no.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Putin con questa follia rischia seriamente di far rivalutare quelli che sono stati finora i "diavoli" (e lo sono ancora). L'UE, Biden, la grande finanza rischiano di uscire più forti e sfrutteranno il dopoguerra per ammazzarci economicamente ancora di più in quanto loro sono gli "eroi" che hanno fatto fuori Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Riporto i numeri delle perdite russe secondo il Ministero della difesa Ucraino che ho letto su Kyiv Indipendent
> 
> PERDITE RUSSE al 26 Febbraio
> 
> ...


Fossero confermate, sarebbero perdite enormi per 3 giorni di guerra..


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse neanche quelle.
> Probabile che tutto il "grosso" sia rimasto in patria in caso di intromissione di altre nazioni e in ucraina siano stati spediti quelli "sacrificabili"...


I primi due soldati catturati dagli ucraini avevano 19 e 20 anni se non sbaglio... Sicuro che i vertici militari/veterani vari russi si vogliano sporcare le mani pochissimo e almeno finché non sarà necessario un intervento massiccio mandano i poveracci in prima linea.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Fonti usa riportano che la Russia stia usando. 30% delle forze inviate


 siamo la comunque. Inoltre hanno appena detto che ieri avevano dato uno stop all'invasione perche aspettavano una risposta da Kiev su una richiesta di trattativa per il cessate il fuoco, quindi hanno anche temporeggiato. Almeno ovviamente questo e' quello che dicono loro. Credo bisogna rimanere il piu equidistanti possibili nel leggere queste notizie, la confusione e' totale


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin con questa follia rischia seriamente di far rivalutare quelli che sono stati finora i "diavoli" (e lo sono ancora). L'UE, Biden, la grande finanza rischiano di uscire più forti e sfrutteranno il dopoguerra per ammazzarci economicamente ancora di più in quanto loro sono gli "eroi" che hanno fatto fuori Putin.


Da notare che pure la Cina sta andando contro Putin, almeno da quello che leggo. Una ragione in più per temere sia la guerra, ma anche quello che verrà dopo.


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non so se era già stato riportato ma hanno chiarito draghi e zelensky dopo le dichiarazioni pungenti di ieri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse neanche quelle.
> Probabile che tutto il "grosso" sia rimasto in patria in caso di intromissione di altre nazioni e in ucraina siano stati spediti quelli "sacrificabili"...



Prima o poi le userà.

Alla fine fa anche bene allo spirito pensare e sperare che ci possa essere una vittoria alla Braveheart, ma poi bisogna essere realisti.
Senza un intervento USA che scatenerebbe la terza guerra mondiale, o una cessazione del conflitto da parte di Putin, l'Ucraina è spacciata e da considerarsi persa.
E anche Taiwan, aggiungo io.

Sul futuro non so, si aprono tutti nuovi scenari nello scacchiere internazionale, vedremo quanto sarà recuperabile, quanti cocci si potranno mettere assieme, o se l'umanità è perduta.


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da notare che pure la Cina sta andando contro Putin, almeno da quello che leggo. Una ragione in più per temere sia la guerra, ma anche quello che verrà dopo.



a me non mi pare che la Cina gli stia contro, anzi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non so se era già stato riportato ma hanno chiarito draghi e zelensky dopo le dichiarazioni pungenti di ieri



E' solamente il titolo e la notizia del topic


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' solamente il titolo e la notizia del topic



ups, sto guardando Sky tg e non c’ho pensato a leggere


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate, con tutto il rispetto per tutti, ma qui mi sembra che si stia facendo troppo romanzo sul discorso armi nucleari, codici e valigette da film di James Bond. Mi sembra che stiamo perdendo la trebisonda.

Sembra che lanciare missili sia come tirare dei petardi quando uno ne ha voglia, e qualsiasi folle può farlo, anche Putin.

I missili partono se arrivano quegli altri, e viceversa. E non ne parte uno solo, partono tutti, credete che ci sia margine di ragionamento se ti scoppia un ordigno nucleare sul territorio?

Felice di essere smentito, e come già detto, se avessi torto, chissenefrega, ci sarebbe ben altro a cui pensare.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> a me non mi pare che la Cina gli stia contro, anzi!


Forse ho esagerato a dire che gli sta andando contro, ma nemmeno tanto a favore. Semplicemente, loro appoggeranno chi vincerà che siano i russi o l'occidente, tanto quest'ultimo ormai sta prendendo a modello i cinesi e quindi sarebbe anche più facile per la Cina. Putin è un pazzo che un giorno può pure andare anche contro i cinesi, non vuole essere sottomesso, a differenza di USA e UE che reputano la Cina un grande modello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Magari appena finisce in Ucraina ha intenzione di invadere la Finlandia. Spero di no.



Mi sembrerebbe una ipotesi veramente improbabile (anche se io stesso ero scettico sull'attacco russo in ucraina salvo poi essere smentito )


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Quello che il mondo civile ha sempre chiesto. Risolvere la questione del donbass come se fosse il 2022, ovvero presentare dei veri documenti all'ONU e sanzionare pesantemente l'Ucraina se veritiero, con conseguente esclusione territoriale di DPR e LPR.
> 
> Dopo questo scempio, ritrattazione totale della Russia, ritiro delle truppe e tranche di sanzioni ridotte ala prima ondata.


Certo. E domani mi trovo nel letto scarlett johanson e diletta Leotta che fanno a cuscinate nude per me.
Ma ci credete davvero a certe cose?


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> in che senso? non ha mica costruito la bomba atomica. E' uno scienziato e lo ricordiamo principalmente per la teoria della relatività e della relatività generale.


I suoi studi sono fondamentali per la bomba, non mi ricordo se partecipo direttamente al progetto manatthan, ma scrisse una lettera al presidente usa, consigliandolo di ampliare le ricerche sulla fissione nucleare perché anche i tedeschi stavano costruendo qualcosa del genere. Lettera di cui pare si pentì per il resto della vita. Fine OT


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sensazione mia, che spero sia corretta: Se Putin alzerà ancora il tiro, per me non vivrà ancora per molto. Come tutti i vermi schifosi e fatiscenti come lui, verrà ucciso da uno dei suoi. Perché va bene tutto, ma non saranno tutti pazzi scatenati come Putin. Basta pensare a quanti Russi stanno protestando contro la guerra. Quanti ne hanno arrestati? 2/3000? Ecco... Se hanno arrestato questi, significa che ci sarà qualche milione di popolazione che è contro la guerra, ma che per ovvie ragioni non esterna il proprio dissenso.
> 
> La logica impone che se un vecchio è addirittura disposto ad una guerra nucleare, priva di senso, non significa che lo siano anche quelli a lui vicino, magari giovani e con famiglia...
> Finirà appeso a testa in giù sto schifoso, ed è quello che gli auguro.


Speriamo. 
Perché non penso sia azzardato affermare che se, proprio adesso, a Putin dovesse venire un infarto fulminante e dovesse crepare, con alta/altissima/certa probabilità la guerra finirebbe all'istante. 

E nessuno avrebbe modo di alimentare più nulla, neanche i serpenti a occidente (che ahimè ci sono), perché mancherebbe la scusa per far casino 

Davvero incredibile che, ancora oggi, una sola persona sia in grado di condizionare il mondo intero. È un punto debole clamoroso dell umanità


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questi sono impazziti? Ma che diavolo sta succedendo?
> Questi useranno l’atomica vedrai..


Putin bravissima persona, si vive bene in Russia cit.

Sono completamente presi da qualche delirio di onnipotenza i russi, credono di poter sovvertire l'ordine geopolitico e fare come vogliono.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin con questa follia rischia seriamente di far rivalutare quelli che sono stati finora i "diavoli" (e lo sono ancora). L'UE, Biden, la grande finanza rischiano di uscire più forti e sfrutteranno il dopoguerra per ammazzarci economicamente ancora di più in quanto loro sono gli "eroi" che hanno fatto fuori Putin.


I diavoli veri gli stavano entrando nel cortile di casa e non conoscono altra guerra se non quella finanziaria, mediatica, infatti non ci sono combattimenti perché è difficile combattere con i comunicati, l'Ucraina conta nulla, è soltanto un paese , per via della propria posizione, strategico, che sarebbe entrato nella NATO candidamente (e quindi sotto l'influenza americana) senza che in Russia potessero fare qualcosa che fanno già da 8 anni (ahiloro), impedirlo, a quel punto si sarebbero trovati gli americani in Ucraina e l'UE avrebbe fatto di tutto per annetterseli finanziariamente e imporre il capitalismo "buono", ecco la loro guerra, ma come combatti una razza caucasica occidentale-orientale nel 2022? non lo fai perché non puoi, perché vanno contro il sistema che mentre fa finta di cercare delle soluzioni soccombe anch'esso nel proprio perbenismo molleggiante e ricerca di autoritarismo occidentalizzato.
Il mondo è questo, si è preparato alla guerra e alla pandemia perché sono le uniche strade, capitaliste, per il progresso autolesionista dell'uomo che sparla di green e uccide il green, che parla di pace e riduce gli uomini alla fame, l'uomo che ricerca il benessere togliendo il benessere un po' alla volta, togliendo sicurezze costituzionali secolari, questo è il progresso, più fuffa e meno vita, tranquillità, più caos calmo, ora le persone accettano e parlano di guerra come se fosse normale, accettano e parlano di green pass, stanno venendo rieducate, questo è il progresso, nient'altro, non si subisce nulla, si innescano situazioni per portare vantaggio a chi tira i fili, non ci sono buoni, soltanto splendidi antagonisti che vogliono passare per buoni a colpi di tweet e shorts.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi sembrerebbe una ipotesi veramente improbabile (anche se io stesso ero scettico sull'attacco russo in ucraina salvo poi essere smentito )


Se prende alla lettera le minacce di ieri ed è entrato in modalità berkerker ma sopratutto vuole riformare un asse anti Nato, l'unico modo per farlo è prendere la Finlandia e la Svezia prima che entrino nella NATO approfittando della burocrazia NATO per farli entrare. Invasioni lampo diciamo. Però io rimango dell'idea che se invade la Finlandia sto giro UE e USA non stanno a guardare cadere un membro dell'Unione andando solo di ennesimi inutili sanzioni.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin con questa follia rischia seriamente di far rivalutare quelli che sono stati finora i "diavoli" (e lo sono ancora). L'UE, Biden, la grande finanza rischiano di uscire più forti e sfrutteranno il dopoguerra per ammazzarci economicamente ancora di più in quanto loro sono gli "eroi" che hanno fatto fuori Putin.



Ma assolutamente.

Chi crede ancora che non ci siano piani, tattiche e strategie geopolitiche sommerse secondo me non ha ben chiara la situazione.

Adesso si va tutto per sentimento e istinto. Legittimo, per carità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo. E domani mi trovo nel letto scarlett johanson e diletta Leotta che fanno a cuscinate nude per me.
> Ma ci credete davvero a certe cose?


Il punto è che il donbass è stato un pretesto anche per la Russia, a loro frega relativamente, la priorità è far tornare l'ucraina una dipendenza russa.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo. E domani mi trovo nel letto scarlett johanson e diletta Leotta che fanno a cuscinate nude per me.
> Ma ci credete davvero a certe cose?


Ovviamente no, ma la domanda era un'altra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*I MEDIA TURCHI RIPORTANO CHE LA MARINA RUSSA STA OBBLIGANDO TUTTE LE IMBARCAZIONI SIANO ESSE COMMERCIALI CHE MILITARI DI TUTTI I PAESI A LASCIARE IMMEDIATAMENTE IL MAR NERO ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO.*


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusate, con tutto il rispetto per tutti, ma qui mi sembra che si stia facendo troppo romanzo sul discorso armi nucleari, codici e valigette da film di James Bond. Mi sembra che stiamo perdendo la trebisonda.
> 
> Sembra che lanciare missili sia come tirare dei petardi quando uno ne ha voglia, e qualsiasi folle può farlo, anche Putin.
> 
> ...


Mah Gabri se vogliamo fantasticare anche un ipotetico singolo ordigno nucleare esploso """per sbaglio""" da qualche parte senza che si sappia da subito chi l'ha scagliato sarebbe interessante  con annesse dietrologie e dibattiti incessanti


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Il re dei capodanni televisivi russi Ivan Urgant (che ha condotto Ciao 2020 e 2021 i quali hanno fatto molto parlare, soprattutto in Italia in quanto hanno fatto ironia sulla musica italiana del passato) è stato sospeso per aver detto sui social "No alla guerra".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*




LA SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE SUD
*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il re dei capodanni televisivi russi Ivan Urgant (che ha condotto Ciao 2020 e 2021 i quali hanno fatto molto parlare, soprattutto in Italia in quanto hanno fatto ironia sulla musica italiana del passato) è stato sospeso per aver detto sui social "No alla guerra".*


*Precisamente, è stato sospeso il suo late show "Evening Urgant".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *I MEDIA TURCHI RIPORTANO CHE LA MARINA RUSSA STA OBBLIGANDO TUTTE LE IMBARCAZIONI SIANO ESSE COMMERCIALI CHE MILITARI DI TUTTI I PAESI A LASCIARE IMMEDIATAMENTE IL MAR NERO ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO.*



mamma mia, questi non ci stanno più con la testa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il re dei capodanni televisivi russi Ivan Urgant (che ha condotto Ciao 2020 e 2021 i quali hanno fatto molto parlare, soprattutto in Italia in quanto hanno fatto ironia sulla musica italiana del passato) è stato sospeso per aver detto sui social "No alla guerra".*


L'opinione pubblica è nettamente contraria.
Appena lo saranno anche gli oligarchi, Putin sarà in una cassa di mogano.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi non la riporto perché non so sicuro al 100 x 100 della sua veridicità...gira una "circolare"di un ufficiale ukraino che afferma che la Russia avrebbe missili ancora solo per 4 giorni. E costruirne altri è impossibile perché compra i pezzi da Finlandia e Germania che ovviamente hanno imposto il ban.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> LA SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE SUD*


*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO SFONDATO IL FRONTE A SUD-EST, LE FORZE UCRAINE TENTANO DI RISTABILIRE UNA LINEA DI RESISTENZA PER DIFENDERE ZAPORIZHZHYA.*


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se prende alla lettera le minacce di ieri ed è entrato in modalità berkerker ma sopratutto vuole riformare un asse anti Nato, l'unico modo per farlo è prendere la Finlandia e la Svezia prima che entrino nella NATO approfittando della burocrazia NATO per farli entrare. Invasioni lampo diciamo. Però io rimango dell'idea che se invade la Finlandia sto giro UE e USA non stanno a guardare cadere un membro dell'Unione andando solo di ennesimi inutili sanzioni.


Non puoi fare la guerra in paesi dove la Russia non c'è, se la fai in Ucarina devi aspettare che l'Ucraina crolli, poi cosa colpisci? le macerie? se la fai in Finlandia devi aspettare che la Finlandia crolli ma cosa colpisci? il ghiaccio?
E poi per punizione colpisci Mosca? auguri, sono stati furbi perché fanno le guerre sì ma non a casa loro, rendono di fatto impossibile trovare un punto di "scontro" certo perché è una guerra indecifrabile, non combattibile da un sistema capitalista che ha scelto i pacchetti di sanzioni, che se la prenderà vigliaccamente con i cittadini russi.
Qui vale solo un detto, "armiamoci e aspettiamo di trovare il nemico fermo prima o poi.."


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> I suoi studi sono fondamentali per la bomba, non mi ricordo se partecipo direttamente al progetto manatthan, ma scrisse una lettera al presidente usa, consigliandolo di ampliare le ricerche sulla fissione nucleare perché anche i tedeschi stavano costruendo qualcosa del genere. Lettera di cui pare si pentì per il resto della vita. Fine OT



La famosa lettera è in realtà una somma di lettere scritte o rielaborate da Einstein e Leo Szilard, ma la firma è di Einstein, che tra l'altro ha sempre avuto poco a che vedere con lo studio e la realizzazione di congegni nucleari.

Einstein era semplicemente il fisico più famoso all'epoca e quindi la sua opinione era di impatto significativo.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello di Italia e Francia era solo un esempio .
> 
> Ma un paese libero avrà diritto, se lo decide il popolo, di entrare nell'UE ?
> Ma scherziamo o siamo seri?
> ...


Si ma non vuol dire che noi ce lo dobbiamo accollare. Dai su, è chiaro che l’Ue vuole sfruttare in ogni modo l’ucraina. E ci mettiamo in casa un disastro. Senza contare che la Russia non lo permetterà tanto facilmente


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Spesso la malattia o la dipendenza hanno effetti devastanti sulla geopolitica.
> Il signore coi baffetti in germania (evito il nome perchè gli algoritmi purtroppo sono roba da 1984) era gonfio di allucinogeni e metanfetamine nei suoi anni al vertice, soprattutto quelli finali della guerra.


Beh aveva il Parkinson o simile alla fine. Si sapevo che era imbottito di droghe anche perché era pieno di problemi soprattutto psichici(beh vorrei vedere).
Certo Putin sembra instabile ma da qui a dire che ha il cancro o altro è dura..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non la riporto perché non so sicuro al 100 x 100 della sua veridicità...gira una "circolare"di un ufficiale ukraino che afferma che la Russia avrebbe missili ancora solo per 4 giorni. E costruirne altri è impossibile perché compra i pezzi da Finlandia e Germania che ovviamente hanno imposto il ban.



Non ci credo proprio per niente.
Poi da un ufficiale ucraino..  

Sono tutte circolari per alzare il morale dei soldati/civili ucraini,come i presunti 3000 soldati russi morti


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO SFONDATO IL FRONTE A SUD-EST, LE FORZE UCRAINE TENTANO DI RISTABILIRE UNA LINEA DI RESISTENZA PER DIFENDERE ZAPORIZHZHYA.*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non la riporto perché non so sicuro al 100 x 100 della sua veridicità...gira una "circolare"di un ufficiale ukraino che afferma che la Russia avrebbe missili ancora solo per 4 giorni. E costruirne altri è impossibile perché compra i pezzi da Finlandia e Germania che ovviamente hanno imposto il ban.


Questo mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non vuol dire che noi ce lo dobbiamo accollare. Dai su, è chiaro che l’Ue vuole sfruttare in ogni modo l’ucraina. E ci mettiamo in casa un disastro. Senza contare che la Russia non lo permetterà tanto facilmente


Geopolitica , piani strategici ,interessi economici e finanziari, a mio modesto parere, passano tutti in secondo piano rispetto a ciò che stanno vivendo Ucraina e gli ucraini.

Stiamo al caldo sul divano a capire cosa accadrà mentre c'è gente disposta a dare la vita per la libertà .

Io non lo so se è tutto un bluff e se Europa ed usa avevano calcolato tutto ma si è passati alle azioni e pure pesanti.
Io non so francamente come si possa stare tranquilli , come si possa sminuire il tutto o come si possa essere egoisti, io sono molto preoccupato.
Io temo che al primo passo di certe potenze si rischi un conflitto mondiale.

Siamo arrivati ben oltre le tensioni e le crisi e indietro non si torna Edo.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh aveva il Parkinson o simile alla fine. Si sapevo che era imbottito di droghe anche perché era pieno di problemi soprattutto psichici(beh vorrei vedere).
> Certo Putin sembra instabile ma da qui a dire che ha il cancro o altro è dura..


Il discorso era per la faccia gonfia, cosa che avviene quando prendi cortisone.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Dichiarazioni divertenti, non fosse tragica la situazione, da Mosca. A quanto fanno sapere dal Cremlino, Putin ieri aveva ordinato lo stop all'invasione, in attesa di negoziati con Kiev. Ma dopo il no di Kiev ai negoziati, l'invasione riprenderà a pieno regime nel pomeriggio.
Peccato che sul campo non ci sia stato alcuno stop ai combattimenti, e Kiev sia stata bombardata con missili. Inoltre, il presunto No di Kiev alle trattative, pare proprio un no di Mosca.... *


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo mi sembra impossibile.


Non lo so cmq è stata ritwittata da un europarlamentare estone ex ministro della difesa...Riho Terras.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin bravissima persona, si vive bene in Russia cit.
> 
> Sono completamente presi da qualche delirio di onnipotenza i russi, credono di poter sovvertire l'ordine geopolitico e fare come vogliono.


Non era così prima. Sicuramente non è mai stato un santo ma per me molto meglio di certa gentaglia che idolatriamo in Occidente. Ora ha perso proprio la brocca. Si sta trasformando in un misto dei peggiori folli dittatori della storia


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni divertenti, non fosse tragica la situazione, da Mosca. A quanto fanno sapere dal Cremlino, Putin ieri aveva ordinato lo stop all'invasione, in attesa di negoziati con Kiev. Ma dopo il no di Kiev ai negoziati, l'invasione riprenderà a pieno regime nel pomeriggio.
> Peccato che sul campo non ci sia stato alcuno stop ai combattimenti, e Kiev sia stata bombardata con missili. Inoltre, il presunto No di Kiev alle trattative, pare proprio un no di Mosca.... *


Le trattative però erano sulla base di richieste russe irricevibili


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Le trattative però erano sulla base di richieste russe irricevibili


E appunto, un modo per farsi dire no


----------



## evangel33 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Girano dei video di soldati russi catturati dalle forze ucraine.
Sono letteralmente dei ragazzi


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il punto è che il donbass è stato un pretesto anche per la Russia, a loro frega relativamente, la priorità è far tornare l'ucraina una dipendenza russa.


Senza dubbio, è stato chiaro fin dall’inizio e questa è stata la sua risposta alle provocazioni usa-ue su questo non ci piove. Ora sta andando oltre e non si torna più indietro, quello che chiedete è utopia. Roba che non sta né in cielo ne in terra. Per questo sono convinto che l’unica soluzione è che l’ucraina si arrenda sopratutto per il bene del suo popolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Dichiarazioni divertenti, non fosse tragica la situazione, da Mosca. A quanto fanno sapere dal Cremlino, Putin ieri aveva ordinato lo stop all'invasione, in attesa di negoziati con Kiev. Ma dopo il no di Kiev ai negoziati, l'invasione riprenderà a pieno regime nel pomeriggio.
> Peccato che sul campo non ci sia stato alcuno stop ai combattimenti, e Kiev sia stata bombardata con missili. Inoltre, il presunto No di Kiev alle trattative, pare proprio un no di Mosca.... *


Certo ed il tentativo di penetrare a Kiev ieri notte lo ha fatto mia zia?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Mah Gabri se vogliamo fantasticare anche un ipotetico singolo ordigno nucleare esploso """per sbaglio""" da qualche parte senza che si sappia da subito chi l'ha scagliato sarebbe interessante  con annesse dietrologie e dibattiti incessanti



Guarda, allora, cito un esempio giusto per intenderci.

Nel 1979 un satellite spia americano di classe "Vela" registrò un lampo di raggi gamma nell'oceano indiano, a metà strada tra il Sudafrica e l'Antartide. Sono stati necessari anni di ricerca per capirne il motivo, dovuto all'esplosione di un sottomarino.

Io non credo che uno, pur con tutto il potere che può detenere, preme un banale pulsante per decretare la fine del mondo e tutti quelli che gli stanno (coscientemente) intorno.

Secondo me la facciamo troppo superficiale. Se io dovessi progettare un sistema di difesa/offesa nucleare ci penserei molto ma molto bene riguardo a tutte le procedure necessarie per arrivare a lanciare qualcosa.

Poi sul fatto che qualche pazzo singolo mette su un congegno nucleare, su questo si spera che l'intelligence faccia bene il proprio lavoro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no, ma la domanda era un'altra.


La domanda era precisa e la risposta roba da commedia secondo me


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

Si vocifera che la Turchia stia per impedire l'accesso al Mar Nero alle navi mercantili/militari russe... Il che costituirebbe un atto di guerra

Notizia da prendere con le pinze anche perché ieri la Turchia ha dichiarato che "non può"


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si vocifera che la Turchia stia per impedire l'accesso al Mar Nero alle navi mercantili/militari russe... Il che costituirebbe un atto di guerra
> 
> Notizia da prendere con le pinze anche perché ieri la Turchia ha dichiarato che "non può"


Pensa tu se Erdogan diventa l'eroe di questa guerra


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'opinione pubblica è nettamente contraria.
> Appena lo saranno anche gli oligarchi, Putin sarà in una cassa di mogano.


La fai davvero troppo troppo facile..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non era così prima. Sicuramente non è mai stato un santo ma per me molto meglio di certa gentaglia che idolatriamo in Occidente. Ora ha perso proprio la brocca. Si sta trasformando in un misto dei peggiori folli dittatori della storia



sono se non 20, almeno 12-13 anni che annienta ogni istituzione democratica in Russia. Dai media, agli oppositori politici, alla giustizia, all' intera economia. Putin non risponde a nessuno, la Russia e la Duma risponde a lui. Questo è l'epilogo del dittatore, è sempre così nel 100% dei casi, senza eccezioni. Il problema è che la gente ammira l' uomo forte (de che?) invece della democrazia svizzera


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Geopolitica , piani strategici ,interessi economici e finanziari, a mio modesto parere, passano tutti in secondo piano rispetto a ciò che stanno vivendo Ucraina e gli ucraini.
> 
> Stiamo al caldo sul divano a capire cosa accadrà mentre c'è gente disposta a dare la vita per la libertà .
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo Peppe. Sono molto preoccupato e non so davvero che pensare. Però la sofferenza dell’Ucraina esula da tutti gli altri discorsi che sono complessi e vanno approfondito. La soluzione non è neanche renderli schiavi nostri (perché di fatto questo sarebbe) e accollarci noi un paese totalmente estraneo e alla deriva


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La fai davvero troppo troppo facile..


Perchè ne sono certo, la propaganda russa fa credere che il potere di Putin sia monolitico ma non è così.
Dipende anche e soprattutto dall'appoggio degli oligarchi, pure Kasparov (che è praticamente il solzhenitsyn dei nostri giorni, sa quello di cui parla) lo ha sottolineato.
Fate la russia molto più forte di quanto non sia, è il loro gioco. 

Detto ciò, segnalo che la Turchia ha chiuso l'accesso al mar nero alle navi russe tramite lo stretto del bosforo.
Bella mossa di Erdogan.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il discorso era per la faccia gonfia, cosa che avviene quando prendi cortisone.


O quando ti ritocchi come Silvio ed Emilio fede..
Ha anche 70 anni…
Non farei troppa dietrologia


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Si vocifera che la Turchia stia per impedire l'accesso al Mar Nero alle navi mercantili/militari russe... Il che costituirebbe un atto di guerra
> 
> Notizia da prendere con le pinze anche perché ieri la Turchia ha dichiarato che "non può"


C'è un tweet di zelensky che lo dice, ma vai a capire se lo fa davvero e soprattutto a quel punto che succede.. se Erdogan lo fa sicuramente è in accordo con la NATO perché farlo di sua spontanea volontà sarebbe troppo pericoloso


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono se non 20, almeno 12-13 anni che annienta ogni istituzione democratica in Russia. Dai media, agli oppositori politici, alla giustizia, all' intera economia. Putin non risponde a nessuno, la Russia e la Duma risponde a lui. Questo è l'epilogo del dittatore, è sempre così nel 100% dei casi, senza eccezioni. Il problema è che la gente ammira l' uomo forte (de che?) invece della democrazia svizzera


Discorso complicato. Neanche da noi le cose vanno benissimo. Ci sarebbe da parlar per ore


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo Peppe. Sono molto preoccupato e non so davvero che pensare. Però la sofferenza dell’Ucraina esula da tutti gli altri discorsi che sono complessi e vanno approfondito. La soluzione non è neanche renderli schiavi nostri (perché di fatto questo sarebbe) e accollarci noi un paese totalmente estraneo e alla deriva


È un punto di non ritorno, comunque vada a finire. 

Le dichiarazioni e le scelte di putin nel 2022 sono intollerabili che ci hanno spiazzato tutti. 
Nella migliore delle ipotesi ci aspetta una vita totalmente diversa , nella peggiore...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi farei troppe pippe mentali sulla salute di Putin.

Può essere malato, può essere sotto cortisone, può essersi rifatto male 

Molto probabilmente avrà smesso di allenarsi dato che ha 70 anni ed è semplicemente ingrassato  

Poi magari è terminale, vedremo, ma non mi farei troppe torte mentali 
Anzi, se è malato e sta facendo tutto questo comunque, significa che è disposto a tutto


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè ne sono certo, la propaganda russa fa credere che il potere di Putin sia monolitico ma non è così.
> Dipende anche e soprattutto dall'appoggio degli oligarchi, pure Kasparov (che è praticamente il solzhenitsyn dei nostri giorni, sa quello di cui parla) lo ha sottolineato.
> Fate la russia molto più forte di quanto non sia, è il loro gioco.
> 
> ...


Si ma tu pensavi anche altro e Sei stato smentito. Questo per dirti quanto sia complesso questo scenario e difficilmente prevedibile.
Qua può succedere tutto e il contrario di tutto.

erdogan è un altro che dovrebbe sparire da questo mondo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È un punto di non ritorno, comunque vada a finire.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni e le scelte di putin nel 2022 sono intollerabili che ci hanno spiazzato tutti.
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi ci aspetta una vita totalmente diversa , nella peggiore...


Tristemente quoto z
Che anni di m. questi che stiano vivendo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Cavolo pesantissimo il blocco del bosforo da parte della Turchia, non me l'aspettavo. Occhio ai Russi che adesso combinano qualcosa


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cavolo pesantissimo il blocco del bosforo da parte della Turchia, non me l'aspettavo. Occhio ai Russi che adesso combinano qualcosa



Avvenimento importantissimo.

Vediamo, Putin era stato chiaro.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È un punto di non ritorno, comunque vada a finire.
> 
> Le dichiarazioni e le scelte di putin nel 2022 sono intollerabili che ci hanno spiazzato tutti.
> Nella migliore delle ipotesi ci aspetta una vita totalmente diversa , nella peggiore...


In fondo quando si rompe lo status quo succede questo. L'equilibrio era precario da anni, dal 2001, ma questa mossa di Putin lo ha rotto. Indietro non si torna più, le cose non saranno più come prima anche se la Russia e l'Ucraina scendessero a patti e la guerra finisse con una sorta di "Germania est-Germania ovest" del dopoguerra. La Guerra Fredda è tornata ufficialmente, comunque vada. Quanto durerà? Per decenni o pochi mesi, dipende tutto dalle mosse successive. Di fatto noi ne saremo vittime in quanto cittadini europei, la stessa cosa vale per chi è attualmente fuori dalla UE e Nato, ad un certo punto Nato e Russia diranno ai neutrali da che parte stanno, soprattutto al confine tra i due gruppi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque l'intero mondo è praticamente tutto "unito". Ci sono poi i soliti paesi "amici" cagnolini della Russia tipo Venezuela .. altri che stanno in mezzo e non dicono nulla ne pro ne contro sono con la Russia ma di fatto alla prima sono disposti a tagliare la corda. Gli stessi alieni gialli mi aspettavo un appoggio più importante.. persino l'Iran non sembra convinta che quelli già stanno male con le varie sanzioni .. in un conflitto si creano i vari blocchi frammentati. Ma qua da quello che leggo e vedo c'è la Russia da sola a parte qualche cagnolino.. per arrivare a creare un sistema del genere, significa averla fatta fuori proprio proprio oh..


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tristemente quoto z
> Che anni di m. questi che stiano vivendo


Praticamente stiamo vivendo tutto ciò che abbiamo visto nei film apocalittici per decenni.
Mancano solo i tripodi alieni e l’esplosione di qualche supervulcano(SGRAAAAT!).


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cavolo pesantissimo il blocco del bosforo da parte della Turchia, non me l'aspettavo. Occhio ai Russi che adesso combinano qualcosa



Ottimo, un criminale che va contro un pazzo, il tutto per calmare le acque.

E il tutto, scommetto, per dimostrare che conta parecchio anche lui.

Siamo circondati da dei geni.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cavolo pesantissimo il blocco del bosforo da parte della Turchia, non me l'aspettavo. Occhio ai Russi che adesso combinano qualcosa


Ma è confermato il blocco turco sul bosforo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cavolo pesantissimo il blocco del bosforo da parte della Turchia, non me l'aspettavo. Occhio ai Russi che adesso combinano qualcosa


Ma è ufficiale?


----------



## evangel33 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la Turchia ha ufficializzato il blocco alle navi russe nel Mar Nero?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Ucraina:"abbiamo rifiutato il negoziato con la Russia perché le condizioni poste erano inaccettabili. Ci proponevano praticamente una resa. La trattativa sarebbe possibile solo alle condizioni di Kiev, non a quelle di Mosca".*

Evidente che da Mosca non ci sia mai stata la reale volontà di negoziare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma è confermato il blocco turco sul bosforo?



l'ha confermato Zalenski


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l'ha confermato Zalenski


Brutta storia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque l'intero mondo è praticamente tutto "unito". Ci sono poi i soliti paesi "amici" cagnolini della Russia tipo Venezuela .. altri che stanno in mezzo e non dicono nulla ne pro ne contro sono con la Russia ma di fatto alla prima sono disposti a tagliare la corda. Gli stessi alieni gialli mi aspettavo un appoggio più importante.. persino l'Iran non sembra convinta che quelli già stanno male con le varie sanzioni .. in un conflitto si creano i vari blocchi frammentati. *Ma qua da quello che leggo e vedo c'è la Russia da sola a parte qualche cagnolino..* per arrivare a creare un sistema del genere, significa averla fatta fuori proprio proprio oh..



Penso sia proprio il contrario.
La Russia non avrebbe iniziato niente senza avere l'appoggio delle attuali nazioni "mute".
La Russia è solamente la punta dell'iceberg.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Brutta storia.



certo, si tratta di Embargo Marittimo alla Russia tra Bosforo e Manica. L'unico punto di accesso Russo sarebbe Vladivastock, praticamente al confine con Corea del Nord e Cina


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo, si tratta di Embargo Marittimo alla Russia tra Bosforo e Manica. L'unico punto di accesso Russo sarebbe Vladivastock, praticamente al confine con Corea del Nord e Cina


E se la Russia sfondasse il blocco affondando navi militari turche salteremo tutti in aria... immagino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


Le navi russe nel Mediterraneo rischiano di fatto di restare senza appoggio e se la guerra va per le lunghe rischiano di doversi far internare in un porto neutrale o tentare il lungo viaggio verso il baltico, questo sempre se non chiudono anche l'accesso al baltico.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Brutta storia.


Ottimo invece


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


Booom.. ora vediamo ragazzi se la Russia risponde e dichiara guerra alla Turchia, allora preparatevi .. quelli sono dentro la NATO e finiamo tutti dentro. Aiutooo


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


Ecco, ci mancava lui… nostro alleato per altro… pericoloso quanto l’altro, solo con meno potenziale in mano


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Riporto il tweet di Zalenski:

Ringrazio il mio amico Erdogan e il popolo turco per il forte supporto. Il blocco al passaggio delle navi russe nel Mar Nero e il supporto militare e umanitario sono estremamente importanti oggi. Il popolo ucraino non dimenticherà mai

edit: l'avete già messo ,vedo ora*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ottimo invece



Ottimo per passare tutti all'altro mondo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Booom.. ora vediamo ragazzi se la Russia risponde e dichiara guerra alla Turchia, allora preparatevi .. quelli sono dentro la NATO e finiamo tutti dentro. Aiutooo


Temo che sia già scritto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E se la Russia sfondasse il blocco affondando navi militari turche salteremo tutti in aria... immagino.


Il rischio c'è...


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Riporto il tweet di Zalenski:
> 
> Ringrazio il mio amico Erdogan e il popolo turco per il forte supporto. Il blocco al passaggio delle navi russe nel Mar Nero e il supporto militare e umanitario sono estremamente importanti oggi. Il popolo ucraino non dimenticherà mai
> 
> edit: l'avete già messo ,vedo ora*


Daje Erdo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E se la Russia sfondasse il blocco affondando navi militari turche salteremo tutti in aria... immagino.



certo che si mettono a fare la guerra anche ai turchi scoppia il finimondo (la Turchia è nella NATO tra l'altro)


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Riporto il tweet di Zalenski:
> 
> Ringrazio il mio amico Erdogan e il popolo turco per il forte supporto. Il blocco al passaggio delle navi russe nel Mar Nero e il supporto militare e umanitario sono estremamente importanti oggi. Il popolo ucraino non dimenticherà mai
> 
> edit: l'avete già messo ,vedo ora*


Credo sia stata già smentita dalla Turchia tale notizia, anche perchè in merito agli accessi al Bosforo ci sono degli accordi internazionali e la Turchia non può certo decidere in merito da sola.


----------



## evangel33 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sì ma io vorrei vedere un qualcosa di ufficiale da qualche fonte turca, non dal presidente ucraino.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


era stato un pò troppo defilato lo zio Erdo


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il rischio c'è...


Ogni ora che passa l'escalation sta diventando quasi totale. Passiamo da sanzioni amministrative, a sanzioni economiche e ora a sanzioni territoriali (blocchi navali ecc ecc). Il prossimo passo se non si calmano tutti?


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo che si mettono a fare la guerra anche ai turchi scoppia il finimondo (la Turchia è nella NATO tra l'altro)


Quindi non può essere un'azione individuale della Turchia suppongo


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2022)

Il blocco della Turchia e' illegale, va contro la convenzione di Montreux sul passaggio del bosforo e tecnicamente potrebbe essere interpretato come un atto di guerra

EDIT

Come volevasi dimostrare, Zelensky ha CHIESTO alla Turchia il blocco, ma cio' non significa che questo sia avvenuto. Fino a questo momento, il bosforo rimane aperto al transito di convogli militari russi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Credo sia stata già smentita dalla Turchia tale notizia, anche perchè in merito agli accessi al Bosforo ci sono degli accordi internazionali e la Turchia non può certo decidere in merito da sola.



i turchi proprio ieri avevano detto proprio così, che non potevano bloccare le navi russe. Non so se qualcosa possa essere cambiato. Stanno bloccando navi russe anche nella Manica


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> era stato un pò troppo defilato lo zio Erdo



Questo è un altro cane sciolto maledetto che prima di crepare farà come Putin, o peggio. Mi sembra si stia già ampiamente impegnando.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi non può essere un'azione individuale della Turchia suppongo


Immagino di no, penso sia stato deciso da tutta la Nato con incontri. Queste cose non le decide un paese solo perché poi tirerebbe in mezzo tutta l'alleanza atlantica se la Russia ti attacca, sicuramente ha avuto il benestare degli USA e di tutti gli altri.

O come l'impressione, mio giudizio personale, che la Nato sta prendendo tempo con le sanzioni per posizionare i pezzi nella sua scacchiera, sapendo che la Russia non può attaccare i paesi membri per sua iniziativa se questi non attaccano per prima. Ma Putin sta facendo tutto con una logica che solo lui conosce. Quindi può decidere di prendere l'iniziativa e attaccare le navi militari turche forzando il blocco.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perchè ne sono certo, la propaganda russa fa credere che il potere di Putin sia monolitico ma non è così.
> Dipende anche e soprattutto dall'appoggio degli oligarchi, pure Kasparov (che è praticamente il solzhenitsyn dei nostri giorni, sa quello di cui parla) lo ha sottolineato.
> Fate la russia molto più forte di quanto non sia, è il loro gioco.
> 
> ...


Che ne pensi di Kasparov? A me sembra una brava persona, contestualizzando sempre il concetto di buono in politica.
Per un periodo mi pare abbia provato a candidarsi, chiaramente sapendo di avere zero possibilità. E' venuto anche in Italia a fare conferenze per dire peste e corna di Putin; da decenni si è battuto per questo, ma poi è dovuto scappare dalla Russia per ovvi motivi.

Lui o uno come lui potrebbe essere la persona giusta per il dopo Putin. Quantomeno si passerebbe a una forma di governo che non sia la dittatura. La dicitura su wikipedia di Russia "repubblica semipresidenziale" fa "sorridere".

P.S. 
Navalny che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?


Io sicuramente no.


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse neanche quelle.
> Probabile che tutto il "grosso" sia rimasto in patria in caso di intromissione di altre nazioni e in ucraina siano stati spediti quelli "sacrificabili"...



il vero "grosso" della Russia sono i missili balistici intercontinentali, non necessariamente armati di testate nucleari, ma anche di "semplici" (per modo di dire) testate convenzionali. I missili ipersonici russi (tecnologia che non ha eguali nella NATO) possono raggiungere bersagli fino a quasi 20mila km di distanza nel giro di due ore. Per non parlare delle bombe termobariche. Speriamo veramente di non vedere queste armi terribili in uso.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sensazione mia, che spero sia corretta: Se Putin alzerà ancora il tiro, per me non vivrà ancora per molto. Come tutti i vermi schifosi e fatiscenti come lui, verrà ucciso da uno dei suoi. Perché va bene tutto, ma non saranno tutti pazzi scatenati come Putin. Basta pensare a quanti Russi stanno protestando contro la guerra. Quanti ne hanno arrestati? 2/3000? Ecco... Se hanno arrestato questi, significa che ci sarà qualche milione di popolazione che è contro la guerra, ma che per ovvie ragioni non esterna il proprio dissenso.
> 
> La logica impone che se un vecchio è addirittura disposto ad una guerra nucleare, priva di senso, non significa che lo siano anche quelli a lui vicino, magari giovani e con famiglia...
> Finirà appeso a testa in giù sto schifoso, ed è quello che gli auguro.


Il massimo consenso di Mussolini era durante l'invasione d'Etiopia con tanto di volontarie che fondevano le fedi nuziali per finanziarlo. E tuttora paghiamo le accise per quella guerra.
Una guerra di espansione di successo non è mai impopolare, se ha intoppi qualsiasi suo oppositore prenderà il suo posto.....per farla meglio ma non certo per pacifismo. Ricordiamoci come veniva trattata la Russia sotto Eltsin, inutile fingere che sia la Svizzera che prospera con commercio e neutralità.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?


No, direi proprio di no


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?



Hanno fatto benissimo per me, anche se voglio vedere sarà effettivamente cosi.

Se Putin è davvero disposto ad arrivare ad armi atomiche, prima o poi lo farà.
Non si può ignorare.

Non sono decisioni leggere.

Va fermato, speriamo con le "buone"


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Il vice primo ministro ukraino Fedorov ha chiesto a Elon Musk il permesso di utilizzare i suoi satelliti Starlink


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

a me le radiazioni nucleari fanno un baffo, la mia bella dose di onde elettromagnetiche me l sto già assorbendo dal Muos


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto benissimo per me, anche se voglio vedere sarà effettivamente cosi


Ho visto su Twitter non ci sono fonti ufficiali turche che confermano


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi non può essere un'azione individuale della Turchia suppongo


No è sicuramente condivisa dagli altri alleati


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho visto su Twitter non ci sono fonti ufficiali turche che confermano



Ieri leggevo che legalmente non possono fermare la Russia.

Ma è legalese, non ricordo perché


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?


Nessuno sano di mente lo vuole ma è una fottuta paura ,come quando prima rifilare una sberla conti fino a 10 tenendo dentro un tumulto di ira.
Qualunque decisione porterà a reazioni incredibili.

Putin va fermato, questo è chiaro.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate raga ma non dicevate che la NATO doveva fare qualcosa e dovevamo smettere di stare a guardare? Ecco quello che avete chiesto la Turchia si è di fatta messa in moto. E' quello che molti volevano o no?



Non esattamente. L'errore, bello grosso, è stato commesso prima a mio parere. Adesso sono tutti rimedi a valle, con chissà quale risultato, e fautori di escalation. Speriamo che la cura non sia peggiore della malattia.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me le radiazioni nucleari fanno un baffo, la mia bella dose di onde elettromagnetiche me l sto già assorbendo dal Muos


Io non avrò questo problema, abito ad un paio di chilometri dalla Magneti Marelli di Sesto San Giovanni (Mi) e circa 5 km da Milano in linea d'aria quindi semmai dovesse finire malissimo, penso che non soffrirò.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto il Governo USA ha detto agli americani in BIELORUSSIA di andarsene...


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E se la Russia sfondasse il blocco affondando navi militari turche salteremo tutti in aria... immagino.


Se l'orologio dell'apocalisse è ancora attivo è sicuramente avanzato in questi tre giorni


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intanto il Governo USA ha detto agli americani in BIELORUSSIA di andarsene...


Stanno finendo le operazioni di contrattacco temo. Invio armi all'Ucraina, blocchi navali, inviti alla popolazione dei paesi NATO ad andare via anche dalla Bielorussia... sto pensando male?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Se l'orologio dell'apocalisse è ancora attivo è sicuramente avanzato in questi tre giorni



Un mese fa era già a 100 secondi dalla mezzanotte.

Io questa sensazione di "saturazione" del Mondo in generale ce l'ho già da un pezzo comunque.
Ma davvero su ogni questione


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un mese fa era già a 100 secondi dalla mezzanotte.
> 
> Io questa sensazione di "saturazione" del Mondo in generale ce l'ho già da un pezzo comunque.
> Ma davvero su ogni questione


Forse e dalla crisi missilistica di Cuba che il mondo non è così vicino ad una terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stanno finendo le operazioni di contrattacco temo. Invio armi all'Ucraina, blocchi navali, inviti alla popolazione dei paesi NATO ad andare via anche dalla Bielorussia... sto pensando male?



Sono abbastanza convinto, che gli USA sappiano almeno 100 volte più di noi o dei giornalisti cosa accadrà.

Avranno sicuramente controllo di comunicazioni, intelligence e satelliti.
In questo campo sono sicuramente i primi al mondo.

Finora, sapevano.sempre tutto con largo anticipo.

E Biden è stato chiarissimo, ha parlato di terza guerra mondiale.

Se Putin non farà 100 passo indietro, è già palese come finirà.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza convinto, che gli USA sappiano almeno 100 volte più di noi o dei giornalisti cosa accadrà.
> 
> Avranno sicuramente controllo di comunicazioni, intelligence e satelliti.
> In questo campo sono sicuramente i primi al mondo.
> ...


Io ho iniziato a preoccuparmi quando noi Italia abbiamo deciso ampliare la difesa in Romania. Siamo passati dal "faremo sanzioni, ma non dure" ad "Inviare armamenti in Ucraina ed escludere la Russia da tutta la nostra economia e potenziare la nostra difesa nella Nato" in 24 ore. E non lo dico perché generalmente siamo meno duri in queste cose ma quelli che hanno i migliori rapporti con la Russia tra i paesi Nato e UE.

Magari il mio pensiero è stato sbagliato.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Guardate che Internet in Ucraina va.

Lo sto vedendo con i miei occhi


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Skakun Vitali. 24 anni. Da quanto ho capito si era offerto volontario per piazzare delle cariche su un ponte, poi non facendo in tempo ad andarsene ha deciso di far esplodere le cariche e quindi morire li, per ostacolare l'avanzata dei russi



Io ho la sua età e sto in ansia per un esame, che posso benissimo rifare tra 2 mesi e quando voglio...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ho iniziato a preoccuparmi quando noi Italia abbiamo deciso ampliare la difesa al cofine con la Romania. Siamo passati dal "faremo sanzioni, ma non dure" ad "Inviare armamenti in Ucraina ed escludere la Russia da tutta la nostra economia e potenziare la nostra difesa nella Nato" in 24 ore. E non lo dico perché generalmente siamo meno duri in queste cose ma quelli che hanno i migliori rapporti con la Russia tra i paesi Nato e UE.
> 
> Magari il mio pensiero è stato sbagliato.



Un paese nemmeno 100 anni fa poteva esagerare andando contro l' opinione pubblica.

Devi avere il consenso pubblico, che piano piano sta montando.

Spero sempre finisca tutto benissimo, chiaramente, ma non ti lanci in una guerra costosa e pericolosissima senza avere un pò di consenso.

Piano piano.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io ho la sua età e sto in ansia per un esame, che posso benissimo rifare tra 2 mesi e quando voglio...


Se Putin pensa di convincere i soldati ucraini a fare un colpo di stato sbaglia, probabilmente i soldati, vedi questo martire della sua patria, non stanno nemmeno combattendo per il loco Presidente ma per la loro libertà. Probabilmente i loro nonni e i loro genitori hanno raccontato loro cosa era l'Ucraina quando era sotto l'URSS e non voglio tornare a quei livelli.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Praticamente stiamo vivendo tutto ciò che abbiamo visto nei film apocalittici per decenni.
> Mancano solo i tripodi alieni e l’esplosione di qualche supervulcano(SGRAAAAT!).


C’è tempo


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un paese nemmeno 100 anni fa poteva esagerare andando contro l' opinione pubblica.
> 
> Devi avere il consenso pubblico, che piano piano sta montando.
> 
> ...


Dici che l'opinione pubblica dei paesi Nato, (USA, Italia, Francia e compagnia) si sta allineando sull'interventismo in difesa dell'Ucraina?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Romania, Estonia, Lettonia e Lituania chiudono lo spazio aereo alla Russia.*


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Romania, Estonia, Lettonia e Lituania chiudono lo spazio aereo alla Russia.*


A quanti secondi è l'orologio della terza guerra mondiale?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Romania, Estonia, Lettonia e Lituania chiudono lo spazio aereo alla Russia.*



Ahia.

Attenzione a non far innervosire ancora di più uno già infervorato.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A quanti secondi è l'orologio della terza guerra mondiale?



la NATO sta agendo, penso che la vera mossa sarà il completo isolamento verso Ovest della Russia, via aria, mare, via telematica bancaria per poi magari arrivare al blocco commerciale, se necessario


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dici che l'opinione pubblica dei paesi Nato, (USA, Italia, Francia e compagnia) si sta allineando sull'interventismo in difesa dell'Ucraina?



È evidente.
Se due giorni fa il 99% avrebbe lasciato polverizzare l' Ucraina purché non ci andassimo di mezzo anche noi, oggi siamo come minimo al 98%

Quindi sicuramente in crescita.

Io stesso, ero più prudente, ma se Putin non si vuole fermare va fermato, inutile fingere non ci sia il problema.

A me le minacce che ha fatto, anche se non dirette, mi hanno fatto un pò prudere il sedere e infastidito


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Romania, Estonia, Lettonia e Lituania chiudono lo spazio aereo alla Russia.*


credo sia giusto alzare le barriere a sto punto. Speriamo sia solo difesa


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ahia.
> 
> Attenzione a non far innervosire ancora di più uno già infervorato.


Ma dargli una ragazza e quintali di viagra no?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma dargli una ragazza e quintali di viagra no?



La ragazza è l'Ucraina.

Spiace, amico, ma è così.

Preghiamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Il presidente della Polonia propone l'ammissione dell'Ucraina nell'Unione Europea in modalità espressa e si è offerto di concederle immediatamente lo status di candidato all'ingresso.*


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la NATO sta agendo, penso che la vera mossa sarà il completo isolamento verso Ovest della Russia, via aria, mare, via telematica bancaria per poi magari arrivare al blocco commerciale, se necessario


Domanda, ma ci arriviamo a vedere la partita del Milan della prossima giornata? So che può sembrare ironica ma non lo è, sono 7 giorni. In tre gironi siamo passati da "sanzioni sulle persone" ai "Blocchi navali sul Bosforo e chiusura di spazi aerei e consigli di andarsene via dalla Bielorussia". Mi so preoccupando eccessivamente? (Sono un poco ansioso, ci sta).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Bisogna agire subito, lo hanno fatto capire in ogni modo possibile che non si fermeranno alla sola Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Polonia propone l'ammissione dell'Ucraina nell'Unione Europea in modalità espressa e si è offerto di concederle immediatamente lo status di candidato all'ingresso.*


Ottimo si comincia a ragionare


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ottimo si comincia a ragionare


Praticamente Putin sarà triggerato. Ma è l'unica per fare capire che noi Nato siamo pronti a difenderla militarmente.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se Putin pensa di convincere i soldati ucraini a fare un colpo di stato sbaglia, probabilmente i soldati, vedi questo martire della sua patria, non stanno nemmeno combattendo per il loco Presidente ma per la loro libertà. Probabilmente i loro nonni e i loro genitori hanno raccontato loro cosa era l'Ucraina quando era sotto l'URSS e non voglio tornare a quei livelli.


Hanno cacciato 13 milioni di polacchi dalle loro case occupando le loro proprietà. Poi hanno avuto pure altri regali quando è arrivato il premier sovietico di origine ucraina. Stavano meglio loro dei russi stessi senza dubbio, anche per via degli investimenti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Polonia propone l'ammissione dell'Ucraina nell'Unione Europea in modalità espressa e si è offerto di concederle immediatamente lo status di candidato all'ingresso.*


Evviva! Ora il mondo sarà un posto migliore. Viva Von Der Leyen, viva Borrell, viva Draghi. Sta guerra sarà il covid 2.0 per questa gente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

A me fanno ridere quelli che scusano Putin dicendo che è stato provocato. A me è capitato più di una volta d'essere provocato, anche da gente che avrei disintegrato con una mano sola. Ma non è che solamente perché uno mi provoca, allora io di getto mi giro e gli sfondo il cranio. 

Che ragionamenti del piffero sono mai questi?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Se conoscete un po' di cose su Armenia e Azerbaijan potete subito dedurre che Erdogan non di metterà MAI contro Putin, anzi...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se conoscete un po' di cose su Armenia e Azerbaijan potete subito dedurre che *Erdogan *non di metterà MAI contro Putin, anzi...


Un altro pazzo che, stranamente, fa comodo e lo vogliono addirittura in UE. Un giorno la storia dovrà dare conto su molte cose.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda, ma ci arriviamo a vedere la partita del Milan della prossima giornata? So che può sembrare ironica ma non lo è, sono 7 giorni. In tre gironi siamo passati da "sanzioni sulle persone" ai "Blocchi navali sul Bosforo e chiusura di spazi aerei e consigli di andarsene via dalla Bielorussia". Mi so preoccupando eccessivamente? (Sono un poco ansioso, ci sta).



Beh ma perché dovrebbero annullarle? L'unica motivazione sarebbe come protesta nei confronti della guerra


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Evviva! Ora il mondo sarà un posto migliore. Viva Von Der Leyen, viva Borrell, viva Draghi. Sta guerra sarà il covid 2.0 per questa gente.



Che casino.... Pian piano si va verso il conflitto mondiale


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se Putin pensa di convincere i soldati ucraini a fare un colpo di stato sbaglia, probabilmente i soldati, vedi questo martire della sua patria, non stanno nemmeno combattendo per il loco Presidente ma per la loro libertà. Probabilmente i loro nonni e i loro genitori hanno raccontato loro cosa era l'Ucraina quando era sotto l'URSS e non voglio tornare a quei livelli.


Aggiungi che la repressione delle libertà in Russia è da tempo palese e documentata.. anche a me sinceramente preoccuperebbe un'invasione Russa..


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro pazzo che, stranamente, fa comodo e lo vogliono addirittura in UE. Un giorno la storia dovrà dare conto su molte cose.


Penso sia stata proprio l'affermazione di Erdogan a bloccare il processo di ingresso all'UE, ricordo che fino a 10 anni fa era un'evenienza non così remota


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Che casino.... Pian piano si va verso il conflitto mondiale


Questi in nome della "pace" e dell'"anti-putin" vogliono rafforzare la loro bella dittatura. Le parole del premier ucraino a me hanno messo i brividi "L'Ucraina DEVE entrare nell'UE". E questi sarebbero liberi? Sono dei poveri cristi presi in giro da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che scusano Putin dicendo che è stato provocato. A me è capitato più di una volta d'essere provocato, anche da gente che avrei disintegrato con una mano sola. Ma non è che solamente perché uno mi provoca, allora io di getto mi giro e gli sfondo il cranio.
> 
> Che ragionamenti del piffero sono mai questi?


Assolutamente, hai fatto un esempio perfetto.


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se conoscete un po' di cose su Armenia e Azerbaijan potete subito dedurre che Erdogan non di metterà MAI contro Putin, anzi...


Non sono così certo che il male minore per Erdogan sia stare con Putin.. poi la Turchia nella Nato già è debtro


----------



## nik10jb (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY CONFERMA CON UN COMUNICATO SU TWITTER: "RINGRAZIO VIVAMENTE IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN PER AVER IMPOSTO IL DIVIETO DI TRANSITO A TUTTE LE NAVI MILITARI RUSSE ATTRAVERSO IL BOSFORO".*


C'è la conferma di questo anche da altri fonti? Magari turche?


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Aggiungi che la repressione delle libertà in Russia è da tempo palese e documentata.. anche a me sinceramente preoccuperebbe un'invasione Russa..


Quando ho letto come hanno truccato le elezioni di settembre mi sono venuti i brividi. A Mosca il partito di Putin stava perdendo quindi il nostro Vladimiro ha costretto gli elettori a votare con il voto elettronico...risultato ribaltato


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questi in nome della "pace" e dell'"anti-putin" vogliono rafforzare la loro bella dittatura. Le parole del premier ucraino a me hanno messo i brividi "L'Ucraina DEVE entrare nell'UE". E questi sarebbero liberi? Sono dei poveri cristi presi in giro da una parte e dall'altra.


Permettimi ma stai cadendo un po' nel ridicolo, "vogliono rafforzare la loro dittatura": qui l'unica dittatura è quella russa, qui puoi dire quel cavolo che vuoi senza conseguenze, Zelensky ha scritto sì che l'Ucraina deve entrare nell'UE, ma perché i cittadini ucraini lo vogliono e lo hanno espresso col voto a Zelensky.
Pensavo che avere dinnanzi la follia di una vera dittatura come quella russa facesse passare questa mania di definire strumenti di emergenza prossimi alla fine come il GP, ma mi sbagliavo, ormai una parte della Destra complottista ha del tutto perso la bussola


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questi in nome della "pace" e dell'"anti-putin" vogliono rafforzare la loro bella dittatura. Le parole del premier ucraino a me hanno messo i brividi "L'Ucraina DEVE entrare nell'UE". E questi sarebbero liberi? Sono dei poveri cristi presi in giro da una parte e dall'altra.


Il popolo ucraino nel 2013 ha fatto una rivoluzione per cacciare il governo pro russia, la volontà del popolo ucraino è di andare verso l'occidente.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> C'è la conferma di questo anche da altri fonti? Magari turche?


NO


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il popolo ucraino nel 2013 ha fatto una rivoluzione per cacciare il governo pro russia, la volontà del popolo ucraino è di andare verso l'occidente.


Esatto, qualcuno forse se lo è dimenticato.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se conoscete un po' di cose su Armenia e Azerbaijan potete subito dedurre che Erdogan non di metterà MAI contro Putin, anzi...


A me risulta che la Turchia è stata fondamentale per la vittoria dell'Azerbaijan contro l'Armenia (gli azeri da soli nonostante la schiacciante superiorità numerica le hanno già prese varie volte) e che la Turchia abbia messo i bastoni tra le ruote a Putin pure in Siria invadendo il nord con guerrieri islamisti di etnia turca. La Turchia ha anche impedito la vittoria di Haftar in Libia sponsorizzato da Russia, Regno Unito e Francia (eh già i nostri *amici* UE e Nato possono collaborare con i russi se si tratta di danneggiare l'Eni)
Erdogan contro i russi ha fatto più di qualunque occidentale. Tra l'altro non si è messo a blaterare che combatterà fino all'ultimo uomo per la difesa di alleati che invece vuole abbandonare come stanno facendo europei e americani.

Ah ed è l'unico che invia armi per combattere persino i cinesi in casa loro.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il presidente della Polonia propone l'ammissione dell'Ucraina nell'Unione Europea in modalità espressa e si è offerto di concederle immediatamente lo status di candidato all'ingresso.*



Un attimo per entrare e poi circa 3 anni di Ucrainexit in stile UK.

Certo che a volte facciamo proprio ridere.

Detto questo, ben venga se serve, ma ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me risulta che la Turchia è stata fondamentale per la vittoria dell'Azerbaijan contro l'Armenia (gli azeri da soli nonostante la schiacciante superiorità numerica le hanno già prese varie volte) e che la Turchia abbia messo i bastoni tra le ruote a Putin pure in Siria invadendo il nord con guerrieri islamisti di etnia turca. La Turchia ha anche impedito la vittoria di Haftar in Libia sponsorizzato da Russia, Regno Unito e Francia (eh già i nostri *amici* UE e Nato possono collaborare con i russi se si tratta di danneggiare l'Eni)
> Erdogan contro i russi ha fatto più di qualunque occidentale. Tra l'altro non si è messo a blaterare che combatterà fino all'ultimo uomo per la difesa di alleati che invece vuole abbandonare come stanno facendo europei e americani.
> 
> Ah ed è l'unico che invia armi per combattere persino i cinesi in casa loro.


Ma infatti una Russia indebolita sarebbe per la Turchia una manna dal cielo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*



Ragazzi, si possono avere punti di vista differente, ma se il mondo si mette in mano ad Erdogan per una soluzione diplomatica, allora tanti saluti e non c'è più nulla che ha senso.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*


Lui lo dice da tempo, dubito fortemente Putin accetterà


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*DALLA TURCHIA: "IL GOVERNO TURCO NON HA ANCORA UFFICIALMENTE DECISO SE CHIUDERE IL TRANSITO DEL BOSFORO AI RUSSI, QUANTO RIPORTATO DA ZELENSKY È FRUTTO DELLA TELEFONATA INTERCORSA TRA LUI ED IL PRESIDENTE ERDOGAN CHE PERÒ ALMENO UFFICIALMENTE NON HA ANCORA UFFICIALIZZATO LA COSA".*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*



Meglio Giggino.

Poveri noi.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ma in che modo l'ingresso dell'Ucraina all'UE risolverebbe le cose?


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, si possono avere punti di vista differente, ma se il mondo si mette in mano ad Erdogan per una soluzione diplomatica, allora tanti saluti e non c'è più nulla che ha senso.


Potrei capire la Cina, ma la Turchia che c'azzecca?


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nessuno sano di mente lo vuole ma è una fottuta paura ,come quando prima rifilare una sberla conti fino a 10 tenendo dentro un tumulto di ira.
> Qualunque decisione porterà a reazioni incredibili.
> 
> Putin va fermato, questo è chiaro.



La Turchia gli ha già abbattuto un aereo all'epoca, senza tanti complimenti.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me fanno ridere quelli che scusano Putin dicendo che è stato provocato. A me è capitato più di una volta d'essere provocato, anche da gente che avrei disintegrato con una mano sola. Ma non è che solamente perché uno mi provoca, allora io di getto mi giro e gli sfondo il cranio.
> 
> Che ragionamenti del piffero sono mai questi?



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Putin è un criminale, al di la di qualche ragione che possa avere su alcuni territori, agendo in questo modo non ha alcuna giustificazione.
Il punto è, come risolvere la situazione con un pazzoide, mostrare i muscoli oppure cercare altri modi per farlo calmare?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*


Erdogan  .Se non ci fosse da piangere... In ogni caso, ben venga qualunque azione diplomatica, questa cosa deve finire al più presto. Basta piangere morti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Potrei capire la Cina, ma la Turchia che c'azzecca?



Se hanno deciso di distruggere l'occidente, Erdogan è l'interlocutore più adatto per accelerare il processo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Erdiocane la punta di diamante della diplomazia occidentale.

Se il discorso sta in questi termini, allora secondo me esiste un solo uomo adatto a parlare con Putin. Vediamo se indovinate.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me risulta che la Turchia è stata fondamentale per la vittoria dell'Azerbaijan contro l'Armenia (gli azeri da soli nonostante la schiacciante superiorità numerica le hanno già prese varie volte) e che la Turchia abbia messo i bastoni tra le ruote a Putin pure in Siria invadendo il nord con guerrieri islamisti di etnia turca. La Turchia ha anche impedito la vittoria di Haftar in Libia sponsorizzato da Russia, Regno Unito e Francia (eh già i nostri *amici* UE e Nato possono collaborare con i russi se si tratta di danneggiare l'Eni)
> Erdogan contro i russi ha fatto più di qualunque occidentale. Tra l'altro non si è messo a blaterare che combatterà fino all'ultimo uomo per la difesa di alleati che invece vuole abbandonare come stanno facendo europei e americani.
> 
> Ah ed è l'unico che invia armi per combattere persino i cinesi in casa loro.



Guarda è un discorso molto lungo e andremmo totalmente OT, però ti posso assicurare che gli Azeri sono stati appoggiati dai turchi con la complicità russa. Putin di fatto in Armenia non ha mai fatto nulla per impedirlo anzi è stata sempre una difesa di facciata


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un attimo per entrare e poi circa 3 anni di Ucrainexit in stile UK.
> 
> Certo che a volte facciamo proprio ridere.
> 
> Detto questo, ben venga se serve, ma ho qualche dubbio.


E lì viene il bello. Sarà come qua in Italia quando sbuca il "Grillo" o il "Salvini" di turno che appena comincia a criticare l'UE diranno "voi siete filorussi, volete la dittatura". Sarà come l'anti-fascismo qui in Italia, solo che lì la cosa funzionerà meglio perchè sono cose che hanno vissuto da poco e quindi il ricordo sarà più forte e più influenzabile e quindi: UE 4 life.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *TV Turca: Il leader turco Erdogan si propone come mediatore nella crisi ucraina. Erdogan ha invitato Vladimir Putin ad Ankara per un colloquio che approdi a una soluzione diplomatica*



A sto tavolo manca solo il leader nord coreano


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Erdiocane la punta di diamante della diplomazia occidentale.
> 
> Se il discorso sta in questi termini, allora secondo me esiste un solo uomo adatto a parlare con Putin. Vediamo se indovinate.


Scongelate Silvio!! Dategli pure scaroni basta inserire le frasi giuste nel database


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti questi mostri mondiali, Erdogan, i cinesi, che improvvisamente si dichiarano abili diplomatici e portatori di pace mi spaventano a morte più della Russia stessa.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


Io vedo un esecutore (Putin) e tante sanguisughe (il resto dei leader politici). Il resto è un grosso mah, nonchè un clima di terrore che non ci voleva proprio dopo il covid.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Scongelate Silvio!! Dategli pure scaroni basta inserire le frasi giuste nel database



Sì, supponevo venisse fuori quel nome.

Ma io pensavo ad un altro nome, un po' meno guerrafondaio del tuttocampista turco della diplomazia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


I più tranquilli sono quelli che non si stanno informando.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..



Guarda, il covid lo deridevano, e vedi come è finita.

La guerra è ancora peggio, è impossibile sapere come andrà.

Ci sono in gioco rapporti di forza, sentimenti (e follie) umani, possibili tradimenti,armi nucleari... è davvero tutto imprevedibile.

Come dicevo durante la pandemia, la storia del mondo è costellata di malattie infettive,non era una novità.

Idem sulle guerre, ce ne sono sempre state e il sangue è sempre rosso come un tempo.

La storia è ciclica, il fatto che noi non abbiamo mai vissuto un conflitto non significa che non sia possibile accada.

PS: ti ringrazio per il positivo, non credevo di esserlo in generale, mi piacerebbe ma mi son sempre ritenuto realista tendente al negativo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Erdiocane la punta di diamante della diplomazia occidentale.
> 
> Se il discorso sta in questi termini, allora secondo me esiste un solo uomo adatto a parlare con Putin. Vediamo se indovinate.


ha stato Trumpe? Nome comunque già uscito ieri sei arriavato in ritardo


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutti questi mostri mondiali, Erdogan, i cinesi, che improvvisamente si dichiarano abili diplomatici e portatori di pace mi spaventano a morte più della Russia stessa.


È il ragionamento che sto facendo da giorni, poi sarà che mi esprimo male io oppure è il sentimento di unità che ci porta ad appoggiare chiunque vada contro Putin e che fino a ieri era il male peggiore. 

L'idea mia è che si pensi più a strumentalizzare le follie di Putin per fare chissà quali ulteriori porcate con la scusa della (doverosa) tregua che speriamo tutti avvenga il più presto possibile.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Permettimi ma stai cadendo un po' nel ridicolo, "vogliono rafforzare la loro dittatura": qui l'unica dittatura è quella russa, qui puoi dire quel cavolo che vuoi senza conseguenze, Zelensky ha scritto sì che l'Ucraina deve entrare nell'UE, ma perché i cittadini ucraini lo vogliono e lo hanno espresso col voto a Zelensky.
> Pensavo che avere dinnanzi la follia di una vera dittatura come quella russa facesse passare questa mania di definire strumenti di emergenza prossimi alla fine come il GP, ma mi sbagliavo, ormai una parte della Destra complottista ha del tutto perso la bussola


Quella di entrare nella UE è un ricatto che stiamo facendo noi ora come atto di sciacallaggio, non è come i progetti di entrare nella NATO che risalgono a quasi 20 anni fa e uno come Zelensky di certo non ne aveva voglia. Era candidato lui contro la rivoluzionaria arancione Timoshenko e il nostro uomo Poroshenko (Janukovich non poteva candidarsi). Figuriamoci se gli ucraini vogliono distruggere i loro prodotti agricoli per rispettare quote ridicole e altre leggi burocratiche dove prevalgono gli extracomunitari di turno che di queste regole se ne fanno un baffo.

Putin spera tanto che gli aprano le porte proprio perché nel 2004 ha vinto per poco uno filoccidentale in elezioni dove hanno partecipato 28 milioni di persone, nel 2010 ha vinto il filorussi nettamente con elezioni con 25 milioni.....poi hanno cacciato i candidati più filorussi e votano solo 18 milioni di persone.
I filoccidentali hanno vinto lealmente, poi per colpa della corruzione della Timoshenko hanno perso anche se per poco....poi hanno fatto un golpe di palazzo e la cantano e se la suonano da soli.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ha stato Trumpe? Nome comunque già uscito ieri sei arriavato in ritardo



Allora sorry, mi è sfuggito.

L'avevi proposto tu?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..



Penso che l'atteggiamento ottimista della gente sia l'approccio più positivo, quello che sarebbe giusto da seguire.
Siamo al mondo per tre giorni, la vita è brevissima, indipendentemente dalle guerre ci sono anche malattie terribili, incidenti etc.., giusto godersi la vita fino all'ultimo secondo.
Però la realtà non può essere negata, la situazione di fatto è questa. Io seguo un po' la politica, non me ne intendo di affari militari, ma una situazione così me la ricordo solo da bambino con la Guerra del Golfo e le dirette di Emilio fede. C'erano i miei genitori che erano angosciati, e sentivo parlare di guerra mondiale.
Le torri gemelle furono terribili ma le sentivo distanti.

Quelli che minimizzano rischieranno di svegliarsi una mattina con una brutta sorpresa. Anche gli ucraini erano a ballare in piazza la sera prima.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


Io sono diventato paranoico, totalmente assuefatto da questa vicenda. Sarà che sono appassionato di geopolitica, sarà che sono a contatto con molti russi, ma mai sono stato così mentalmente abbattuto da questa situazione, conscio che l'unica soluzione è sperare di stare dalla parte vincente.

Per dirti, ho una tabaccheria ed un'altra piccola azienda, di sabato sono gonfio e tronfio di lavoro, eppure ogni 2 minuti liberi mi trovo a fare f5 su 10 pagine diverse tra quotidiani stranieri e pagine stile geopoliticalcenter.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


Dovrei prepararmi al concorso statale per la cattedra di latino-greco, ma in questi giorni sono come "paralizzato": non riesco a concentrarmi in modo adeguato, ma ricerco continui aggiornamenti sull'andamento delle operazioni militari. Ieri una mia collega di scienze mi ha chiesto di spiegare ai ragazzi, visibilmente scossi, il perché Putin abbia invaso l'Ucraina e quali ragioni storiche ci siano dietro a tutto questo. Non è facile trovare l'equilibrio tra informazione corretta e informazione "eccessiva" che possa allarmare gli alunni.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una mia impressione che solo io e qualcuno qua dentro è in ansia ed è spaventato che qua saltiamo tutti in aria? O è questo forum e questi aggiornamenti che mi (ci) stanno portando alla paranoia (Il che però non ha senso visto che @pazzomania il più positivo di tutti è anche egli spaventato significa che qualcosa non quadra) più totale e vedere tutto in negativo? No perché tra colleghi e gente che conosco e gente in tv "Tranquillo che si risolverà tutto" "siamo lontani" cit tutti tranquilli che vivono come se nulla fosse. Anzi il problema per loro è il prezzo dell'energia e del latte che aumenta.. ma sti capperi dell'energia..


Sono gli stessi del fantomatico 'andrà tutto bene ' coi cori dai balconi.
Gente impegnata a lottare contro il maschilismo e a tutela dell'ambiente che ha disintegrato l'occidente. 

Non parlo ovviamente degli utenti del forum che ormai posso dire di conoscere e stimare tutti.

C'è un ottimismo ottuso e ignorante che dilaga da far paura.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda, il covid lo deridevano, e vedi come è finita.
> 
> La guerra è ancora peggio, è impossibile sapere come andrà.
> 
> ...


Vero, alla fine la storia è ciclica. Questa situazione sta diventando simile a quella di Hitler "Uomo di pace" "lasciatelo fare" con Chamberlain (che in quel periodo era diciamo il leader più "forte") che non fece nulla anzi.. 

Situazione analoga. La Germania che si prender l'Austra e poi fa il patto con Stalin.. 

Adesso siamo tutti preoccupati perché non siamo abituati alla guerra. Ci siamo ingrassati per 70 anni. Prima diciamo era una cosa "Normale" c'erano invasioni da destra a sinistra, non c'era nulla di strano era la normalità di quel periodo. 

L'unica differenza è l'atomica, è la variabile impazzita. Ed è quello il problema. Una guerra convenzionale finisce prima o poi.. ma una guerra nucleare farebbe sterminare quasi tutti. Io spero che proprio la paura di farci saltare tutti che ci faccia portare alla ragione. Non è possibile essere ostaggi du un uomo o di un groppo


----------



## 7vinte (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

La Germania intende mandare 400 RPG in Ukraina attraverso l'Olanda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*



Ora si che sguinzagliano i mostri


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*


Disgraziati.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora sorry, mi è sfuggito.
> 
> L'avevi proposto tu?


No, credo @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Penso che l'atteggiamento ottimista della gente sia l'approccio più positivo, quello che sarebbe giusto da seguire.
> Siamo al mondo per tre giorni, la vita è brevissima, indipendentemente dalle guerre ci sono anche malattie terribili, incidenti etc.., giusto godersi la vita fino all'ultimo secondo.
> Però la realtà non può essere negata, la situazione di fatto è questa. Io seguo un po' la politica, non me ne intendo di affari militari, ma una situazione così me la ricordo solo da bambino con la Guerra del Golfo e le dirette di Emilio fede. C'erano i miei genitori che erano angosciati, e sentivo parlare di guerra mondiale.
> Le torri gemelle furono terribili ma le sentivo distanti.
> ...



Io la guerra del Golfo l'ho seguita da persona, diciamo, cosciente.

Mi spiace essere negativo, ma è stata tutta un'altra cosa, a mio parere.

Purtroppo ci sono alcuni fattori fondamentali e che fanno la differenza:

1)
Anzitutto era vissuta come una guerra lontana, scatenata da un soggetto che tutto sommato non era così conosciuto. Non abbiamo risentito effetti particolari in termini di portafoglio o qualità della vita.

2)
Il primo esempio di guerra-videogioco che dava quasi divertimento. Vedevamo gli F-117 con i piloti che facevano bombardamenti da dietro una console. I media facevano a gara a far vedere le partenze dei cacciabombardieri USA.

3)
Non c'era il coinvolgimento di una Russia che ora sembra disposta a tutto per perseguire i suoi scopi. Qui abbiamo una situazione dove sono coinvolte, bene o male, tutte le superpotenze. Per la guerra del Golfo era palese che si sarebbe trattato di una (quasi) formalità.

Poi magari qualcuno l'ha vissuta diversamente, chiaro.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Dovrei prepararmi al concorso statale per la cattedra di latino-greco, ma in questi giorni sono come "paralizzato": non riesco a concentrarmi in modo adeguato, ma ricerco continui aggiornamenti sull'andamento delle operazioni militari. Ieri una mia collega di scienze mi ha chiesto di spiegare ai ragazzi, visibilmente scossi, il perché Putin abbia invaso l'Ucraina e quali ragioni storiche ci siano dietro a tutto questo. Non è facile trovare l'equilibrio tra informazione corretta e informazione "eccessiva" che possa allarmare gli alunni.


Questa faccenda è troppo simile all'inizio della seconda guerra mondiale, pure "i motivi" sono più o meno simili. Tu che sei un esperto di Storia lo saprai meglio di tutti
La 1 guerra mondiale aveva comunque un "senso" quando fanno fuori leader dell'impero forse più potente in Europa in quel periodo. Ma il motivo di Hilter era se ricordate "La Polonia ci sono popolazioni germaniche ariana ed è giusto che entri nel Reich" più o meno il motivo ufficiale nell'invadare la Polonia
Hilter che fa l'accordo con Stalin prima dell'invasione della polonia
I leader Europei che un po tentennano 

Troppe cose sembrano analoghe con le strategie di Putin.
Preoccupante


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Io sono diventato paranoico, totalmente assuefatto da questa vicenda. Sarà che sono appassionato di geopolitica, sarà che sono a contatto con molti russi, ma mai sono stato così mentalmente abbattuto da questa situazione, conscio che l'unica soluzione è sperare di stare dalla parte vincente.
> 
> Per dirti, ho una tabaccheria ed un'altra piccola azienda, di sabato sono gonfio e tronfio di lavoro, eppure ogni 2 minuti liberi mi trovo a fare f5 su 10 pagine diverse tra quotidiani stranieri e pagine stile geopoliticalcenter.





ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Dovrei prepararmi al concorso statale per la cattedra di latino-greco, ma in questi giorni sono come "paralizzato": non riesco a concentrarmi in modo adeguato, ma ricerco continui aggiornamenti sull'andamento delle operazioni militari. Ieri una mia collega di scienze mi ha chiesto di spiegare ai ragazzi, visibilmente scossi, il perché Putin abbia invaso l'Ucraina e quali ragioni storiche ci siano dietro a tutto questo. Non è facile trovare l'equilibrio tra informazione corretta e informazione "eccessiva" che possa allarmare gli alunni.



Epidemie e Guerre dobbiamo temerle, l'abbiamo scolpito nei geni, sarebbe strano il contrario.

Anche il covid, non lo temevamo solo perché ai giovani come noi fa un baffo.
Altrimenti tranquilli che avremmo vissuto nel terrore


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io la guerra del Golfo l'ho seguita da persona, diciamo, cosciente.
> 
> Mi spiace essere negativo, ma è stata tutta un'altra cosa, a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Io ho qualche ricordo di chernobyl.
Mi ricordo che mi mandavano i miei da piccino a comprare il latte dall'amico allevatore.
Me ne tornavo a casa che sembravo heidi.

La guerra del golfo anche io l'ho vissuta con relativo distacco.
Una percezione diversa.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*


da ogni direzione, ahia


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*



Ecco la seconda fase...potevano arrendersi, ora arriva un altra mattanza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No, credo @Divoratore Di Stelle



Avevo scritto che con Trumpe non si sarebbe arrivati fino a questo punto.
Tra pazzi si sarebbero capiti e probabilmente avrebbero siglato qualche accordo scritto 
Invece con il BIDET attuale degli USA,la Russia ha avuto come il via libera all'attacco.

Comunque ieri notte guardando le immagini di Kiev riflettevo su una cosa.
Nel caso dovesse scoppiare la guerra "totale",qui da me non ci sono neanche metropolitane in cui andare a rifugiarsi.

L'unica cosa che ho a 15 metri da casa sono i fortini militari della II guerra mondiale 
In caso,toccherà portarmi la tenda da campeggio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*


Ma crepasse questo schifoso di Putin


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ecco la seconda fase...potevano arrendersi, ora arriva un altra mattanza


Useranno la missilistica pesante?


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Useranno la missilistica pesante?



Tutto campo sono razzi, bombardieri e cannoni navali... Chi pijo pijo e poi dopo proseguiranno carri pesanti e fanteria che al momento si era fermata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo Riho Terras, ex comandante dell' esercito Estone e Ministro della Difesa, ora Europarlamentare del Consiglio di Sicurezza Europeo, uno dei massimi esperti politici sulla questione russa: 

- Da Intelligence occidentale, Putin si trova negli Urali dove sta avendo incontri con oligarchi e militari. Il meeting è stato organizzato lì per evitare fughe dei pezzi grossi Russi in questi giorni. Putin sarebbe furioso, i militari pensavano di chiudere la guerra, in 1-3 giorni. 
- la guerra costa 20 miliardi di dollari al giorno alla russia. Ci sono razzi a lunga gettata per 3-4 giorni al massimo. Rimarranno solo uomini, fucili e ammunizioni a breve
- se gli Ucraini riescono a fermare i russi per 10 giorni, i russi dovranno necessariamente sedersi al tavolo, non sono in nessun modo in grado di sostenere una guerra da oltre 200 miliardi di dollari. 
- Il vero piano russo ora si basa sul Panico, per queste sono pronte squadre di sabotatori (ndr. Ceceni) per creare il terrore tra la gente 
- Gli Ucraini non devono farsi prendere dal panico, i russi sperano che tutte le città abbandonino le armi. State calmi. Il loro piano strategico sta fallendo, usano razzi sui civili a caso a larga distanza per far sembrare i bombardamenti maggiori di quanto siano.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> - la guerra costa 20 miliardi di dollari al giorno alla russia. Ci sono razzi a lunga gettata per 3-4 giorni al massimo. Rimarranno solo uomini, fucili e ammunizioni a breve


Madonna prego Dio da Ateo che sia vero. Sarebbe l'epic fail del millennio


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russia:"ora offensiva a tutto campo contro l'Ucraina"*


Vediamo, se gli Ucraini riescono a resistere anche questa ondata allora il morale russo incomincerà a scricchiolare vediamo se riescono a trasformare il conflitto in una guerra di posizione.

Il problema è sempre quello che sta al Cremlino ormai non si capisce cosa possa avere in testa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo, se gli Ucraini riescono a resistere anche questa ondata allora il morale russo incomincerà a scricchiolare vediamo se riescono a trasformare il conflitto in una guerra di posizione.
> 
> Il problema è sempre quello che sta al Cremlino ormai non si capisce cosa possa avere in testa.


Occhio che se non riescono a sfondare al pazzoide potrebbe venire in mente un qualcosa di catastrofico...


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo, se gli Ucraini riescono a resistere anche questa ondata allora il morale russo incomincerà a scricchiolare vediamo se riescono a trasformare il conflitto in una guerra di posizione.
> 
> Il problema è sempre quello che sta al Cremlino ormai non si capisce cosa possa avere in testa.


Temi che per follia inizia a lanciare missili tattici nucleari sulle truppe ucraine? Sarebbe un suicidio per la Russia oltre che per l'occidente.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho qualche ricordo di chernobyl.
> Mi ricordo che mi mandavano i miei da piccino a comprare il latte dall'amico allevatore.
> Me ne tornavo a casa che sembravo heidi.
> 
> ...



Ecco, per dire, Chernobyl e le torri gemelle secondo me sono state più incisive nell'immaginario collettivo.

Per Chernobyl si scatenò, sempre in maniera limitata, una paura a mio modo di vedere esagerata, sembrava che dovessimo morire tutti per radiazioni.

Le torri gemelle, vabbé, sono state immagini mai viste da anima viva.

Alla fine del film e per quanto riguarda l'Ucraina, io sono un po' preoccupato. Siamo impauriti perché è arrivata in maniera fulminea (per il cittadino comune) e sembra che peggiori in continuazione invece di stabilizzarsi.

Non credo che si arriverà al peggio, ma è necessario che gente intelligente e competente apra un dialogo con i russi e li riconduca alla ragione lisciandogli il pelo dalla parte giusta. Purtroppo può significare fare degli sconti, dispiace. Ci vuole la giusta dose di fermezza e di gentilezza. Insomma, un po' come il giocatore che ferma il compagno di squadra incacchiato per una decisione arbitrale.

Io temo che andare adesso a batacchio duro contro la Russia non sia la soluzione ideale. Con questo non voglio certo dire che vanno lasciati fare, eh. La situazione al momento è troppo instabile.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Putin è anche astemio.

Un russo astemio? Non ditemi che è normale


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin è anche astemio.
> 
> Un russo astemio? Non ditemi che è normale


D'altronde come ci si può fidare di uno che oltre a non fumare, non beve neanche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo Riho Terras, ex comandante dell' esercito Estone e Ministro della Difesa, ora Europarlamentare del Consiglio di Sicurezza Europeo, uno dei massimi esperti politici sulla questione russa:
> 
> - Da Intelligence occidentale, Putin si trova negli Urali dove sta avendo incontri con oligarchi e militari. Il meeting è stato organizzato lì per evitare fughe dei pezzi grossi Russi in questi giorni. Putin sarebbe furioso, i militari pensavano di chiudere la guerra, in 1-3 giorni.
> - la guerra costa 20 miliardi di dollari al giorno alla russia. Ci sono razzi a lunga gettata per 3-4 giorni al massimo. Rimarranno solo uomini, fucili e ammunizioni a breve
> ...




Non credo ad una singola parola detta da questo ex comandante.
Ma anche fosse vero,vorrebbe dire che in queste ore succederà di TUTTO per sottomettere l'ucraina e costringerli alla resa.
Di tutto.
Altro che non farsi prendere dal panico,facile dirlo da fuori...


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto i russi hanno fatto saltare in area la diga che gli ukraini avevano costruito per bloccare l'acqua in Crimea


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Occhio che se non riescono a sfondare al pazzoide potrebbe venire in mente un qualcosa di catastrofico...


Sì, immagino che il piano fosse "Blitzkrieg". Non dimentichiamoci che anche i Servizi segreti USA che le avevano azzeccate tutte, parlavano di capitolazione di 48 ore se non erro. Il conflitto però sembra andare per le lunghe ed gli Ucraini sembrano resistere vediamo. Inoltre ieri doveva essere la famosa notte chiave con l'arrivo delle "forze speciali" a Kiev gli Ucraini stanno tenendo "bene". Speriamo che continuino, sarà dura. Ma più passa il tempo più il morale dei russi va a scendere e quello ucraino ad aumentare.. 

Io ho una paura matta che se le cose andassero bene per Zio Putin, allora incomincerà ad usare qualche arma chimica o chissà cos'altro usando i civili come scudo. Non sappiamo cosa la frustrazione può fare.. io continuo a confidare nell'esercito russo faccia qualcosa e remi contro. Sono l'unico organo che può farlo.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

IL Kremlino blocca TOTALMENTE L'accesso di Twitter ai RUSSI per nascondere quello che sta succedendo...e probabilmente i propri morti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*PROTESTA ANTI-RUSSA IN ESTONIA *


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, per dire, Chernobyl e le torri gemelle secondo me sono state più incisive nell'immaginario collettivo.
> 
> Per Chernobyl si scatenò, sempre in maniera limitata, una paura a mio modo di vedere esagerata, sembrava che dovessimo morire tutti per radiazioni.
> 
> ...


Non avevo il minimo sensore di cotanta collera , rabbia ,fame ideologica della Russia.
Ci eravamo raccontati che la Russia per come la intendevamo fosse finita con chernobyl e invece sotto la cenere brucia ancora quella brace. 

La guerra è tra noi e dovremo farci i conti. 
Il covid ci ha fiaccato e ora arriva la mazzata ..
Nemmeno i più fantasiosi complottisti potevano credere a uno scenario simile.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> IL Kremlino blocca TOTALMENTE L'accesso di Twitter ai RUSSI per nascondere quello che sta succedendo...e probabilmente i propri morti.


Confido nel popolo russo.. non dimentichiamoci che questi si sono rivoltati allo zar 100 anni fa.. Putin in confronto è un chiwawa.. devono fare qualcosa sono 100 mln di persone per dio..


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Erdiocane la punta di diamante della diplomazia occidentale.
> 
> Se il discorso sta in questi termini, allora secondo me esiste un solo uomo adatto a parlare con Putin. Vediamo se indovinate.



Da qualcuno ho sentito fare il nome di una donna.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Beh sì, effettivamente Chernobil era evento della stessa gravità.
Però io avevo 5 anni, ho ricordi solo di un giorno in campagna in cui i nonni mi dissero di stare chiuso in casa perché sarebbe passato del pulviscolo.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz autorizzerà la fornitura di armi anticarro all'Ucraina.

FONTE: Bild*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz autorizzerà la fornitura di armi anticarro all'Ucraina.
> 
> FONTE: Bild*


Molto bene.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2022)

.

@ThaiBoxer93, in privato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti la fonte di queste notizie?



profilo tweet di Riho Terras, riprese anche da fonti giornalistiche


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo non usino davvero armi chimiche e quelle armi termobariche


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> profilo tweet di Riho Terras, riprese anche da fonti giornalistiche


Grazie


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Il ministro dell'Interno ha ordinato agli ukraini di buttare giù tutti i cartelli stradali con l'ordine di confondere chi guida i mezzi russi


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Da qualcuno ho sentito fare il nome di una donna.



Vero, altro che Trampe, mandiamoci la Melania, forse ha più successo. 

Non mi viene in mente nessuna donna, a parte la Regina d'Inghilterra o una qualsiasi milf tipo la tettona ex-presidentessa della Croazia.

Non ditemi che pensate a una delle anatre americane tipo la Clinton, la Pelosi o similari, o la Merkel.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Più della metà delle truppe russe ammassate ai confini stanno entrando in Ukraina


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il ministro dell'Interno ha ordinato agli ukraini di buttare giù tutti i cartelli stradali con l'ordine di confondere chi guida i mezzi russi



Certo, manco c'hanno i GPS sui carrarmati.

Mah, buon per loro se serve. Rimango sempre un po' interdetto a queste notizie.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero, altro che Trampe, mandiamoci la Melania, forse ha più successo.
> 
> Non mi viene in mente nessuna donna, a parte la Regina d'Inghilterra o una qualsiasi milf tipo la tettona ex-presidentessa della Croazia.
> 
> Non ditemi che pensate a una delle anatre americane tipo la Clinton, la Pelosi o similari, o la Merkel.



Eh, io non penso nessuno, comunque l'ultima che hai detto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: APPELLO AI SOLDATI RUSSI, CHIUNQUE DI VOI SI ARRENDERÀ AVRÀ ASILO POLITICO AD OVEST DOVE SARETE LIBERI! *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il ministro dell'Interno ha ordinato agli ukraini di buttare giù tutti i cartelli stradali con l'ordine di confondere chi guida i mezzi russi



google maps?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Il gruppo Wagner chissà se è in azione oppure no.. quelli sono dei pazzi mercenari niente male


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: APPELLO AI SOLDATI RUSSI, CHIUNQUE DI VOI SI ARRENDERÀ AVRÀ ASILO POLITICO AD OVEST DOVE SARETE LIBERI! *



Tra questo appello e la questione dei cartelli stradali,ho come l'impressione che stiamo per arrivare alla capitolazione.
Stanno facendo di tutto per ritardare la conquista di Kiev,in attesa che qualcuno li supporti militarmente,ma sarà tutto vano.

Anche queste armi,fucili,rpg che le nazioni stanno inviando....tutti armamenti che avrebbero dovuto essere in Ucraina da almeno 2 settimane,non ora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*La Russia non è ancora riuscita ad ottenere la superiorità aerea sull'Ucraina, in parte perché gli ucraini utilizzano sistemi mobili e in parte perché i missili russi hanno colpito vecchi siti di difesa aerea, il che potrebbe mostrare un grave fallimento dell'intelligence russa.*


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia non è ancora riuscita ad ottenere la superiorità aerea sull'Ucraina, in parte perché gli ucraini utilizzano sistemi mobili e in parte perché i missili russi hanno colpito vecchi siti di difesa aerea, il che potrebbe mostrare un grave fallimento dell'intelligence russa.*


Che branco di ubriaconi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ente stradale: "Togliamo le indicazioni stradali così i russi possono andare dritti all'inferno."*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Anche i riservisti, i ceceni, le bombe batteriche, a mio avviso in Ucraina sta mandando di tutto per evitare smacchi, se prima pensavo a poche forze inviate, mi convinco sempre di più che l'arsenale militare sia stato inviato in buona parte, magari gestito con calma e per paura di compiere azioni sociali gravi, ma le truppe son quelle (e non sono poche)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia non è ancora riuscita ad ottenere la superiorità aerea sull'Ucraina, in parte perché gli ucraini utilizzano sistemi mobili e in parte perché i missili russi hanno colpito vecchi siti di difesa aerea, il che potrebbe mostrare un grave fallimento dell'intelligence russa.*


.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Anche i riservisti, i ceceni, le bombe batteriche, a mio avviso in Ucraina sta mandando di tutto per evitare smacchi, se prima pensavo a poche forze inviate, mi convinco sempre di più che l'arsenale militare sia stato inviato in buona parte, magari gestito con calma e per paura di compiere azioni sociali gravi, ma le truppe son quelle (e non sono poche)


FA tanto anche la motivazione, che è zero nel caso dei soldati russi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: APPELLO AI SOLDATI RUSSI, CHIUNQUE DI VOI SI ARRENDERÀ AVRÀ ASILO POLITICO AD OVEST DOVE SARETE LIBERI! *



è pazzesco, la superiorità aerea era probabilmente attesa in poche ore, 1 giorno al massimo, visto la forza a disposizione e la forza aerea ucraina quasi inestitente. Probabilmente la controaerea è molto più solida di quanto si attendessero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FA tanto anche la motivazione, che è zero nel caso dei soldati russi



basterebbe leggere Macchiavelli. Ma certo, in Ukraina non mollano 1 cm, questi si sentono occupati. Chissà sti russi invece che voglia possono avere.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Anche i riservisti, i ceceni, le bombe batteriche, a mio avviso in Ucraina sta mandando di tutto per evitare smacchi, se prima pensavo a poche forze inviate, mi convinco sempre di più che l'arsenale militare sia stato inviato in buona parte, magari gestito con calma e per paura di compiere azioni sociali gravi, ma le truppe son quelle (e non sono poche)



Luttwak ha definito 120k soldati un numero quasi irrisorio per un Paese della grandezza dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Il Ramsay Bolton ceceno è davvero in campo o rimane una leggenda?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Ramsay Bolton ceceno è davvero in campo o rimane una leggenda?



Scenderà in campo oggi,fino ad ora (a quanto pare) era "Tranquillo" nel donbass


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Luttwak ha definito 120k soldati un numero quasi irrisorio per un Paese della grandezza dell'Ucraina.


Se sono queste le cifre saltate fuori(onestamente non so neanche dove si cercano) ritiro tutto, allora ha ragione chi parla di basse % utilizzate.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia non è ancora riuscita ad ottenere la superiorità aerea sull'Ucraina, in parte perché gli ucraini utilizzano sistemi mobili e in parte perché i missili russi hanno colpito vecchi siti di difesa aerea, il che potrebbe mostrare un grave fallimento dell'intelligence russa.*


Mi auguro che sia davvero così. Impressione mia: a prescindere dall'esito dello scontro, la Russia esce fortemente ridimensionata da questo conflitto. Mi chiedo come potrebbero anche solo pensare di sostenere una guerra contro la NATO senza uscirne disintegrati; anzi, un'idea ce l'avrei e, considerando il folle che hanno ora a governarli, l'idea potrebbe non essere così campata per aria...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Ramsay Bolton ceceno è davvero in campo o rimane una leggenda?


In verità il gruppo più pericoloso di tuttè è quello Wagner, gruppo privato paramilitare ma che de facto fa capo a Putin.. il fondatore un certo Dimitrij Utkin un persona tranquilla neonazista con svasiste ovunque tatuate sul corpo (si incredibile un neonazista che Putin vuole elimare dall'Ucraina) col suo gruppo responsabili di miliaia di operazioni in Africa e Siria.. qualche settimana fa avevano pure messo un annuncio che cercavano gente per lavorare con loro


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Ramsay Bolton ceceno è davvero in campo o rimane una leggenda?



A parte il colore della pelle, ma visto il barbone da talebano, mi viene in mente la scenetta di Bakayoko quando ritardò l'ingresso in campo e si mise a litigare con Gattuso.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Ramsay Bolton ceceno è davvero in campo o rimane una leggenda?



Se gli spari in testa cade come il più smilzo degli smilzi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non avevo il minimo sensore di cotanta collera , rabbia ,fame ideologica della Russia.
> Ci eravamo raccontati che la Russia per come la intendevamo fosse finita con chernobyl e invece sotto la cenere brucia ancora quella brace.
> 
> La guerra è tra noi e dovremo farci i conti.
> ...


Ehm...insomma  Qualche tempo fa parlando con @hakaishin una cosa del genere si era paventata. Oltre alla follia di Putin, che a questo punto sarebbe capace di tutto, il timore è che approfittando di questo casino anche la Cina parta all'attacco di Taiwan.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ehm...insomma  Qualche tempo fa parlando con @hakaishin una cosa del genere si era paventata. Oltre alla follia di Putin, che a questo punto sarebbe capace di tutto, *il timore è che approfittando di questo casino anche la Cina parta all'attacco di Taiwan.*


Io continuo a pensare che Taiwan non sia un problema in sé. Sarebbe come un'altra Ucraina.
Gli americani non si impegnerebbero mai per salvare un'isola che nemmeno riconoscono ufficialmente, visto che l'unica Cina riconosciuta è la Repubblica Popolare.

Per me il vero pericolo sono le Senkaku, perché c'è il Giappone di mezzo, che non a caso sta continuando a spingere internamente per l'abolizione dell'articolo sulla pace eterna (e secondo me anche quello sul nucleare militare), in modo da ricostruire le sue forze armate (che già oggi, in veste di forze di autodifesa, sono tra le più sovvenzionate al mondo).


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> - la guerra costa 20 miliardi di dollari al giorno alla russia.


Wow, addirittura? Mi sembra una cifra gargantuesca, maxima


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: Tutti i collegamenti ferroviari che vanno dall'Ucraina alla Russia sono stati fatti saltare dall'esercito per evitare che treni russi riforniscano il nemico.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: Tutti i collegamenti ferroviari che vanno dall'Ucraina alla Russia sono stati fatti saltare dall'esercito per evitare che treni russi riforniscano il nemico.*


Gli ucraini stanno iniziando a fare terra bruciata, se i russi non chiudono i conti entro breve tempo sarà un bagno di sangue per loro.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che Taiwan non sia un problema in sé. Sarebbe come un'altra Ucraina.
> Gli americani non si impegnerebbero mai per salvare un'isola che nemmeno riconoscono ufficialmente, visto che l'unica Cina riconosciuta è la Repubblica Popolare.
> 
> Per me il vero pericolo sono le Senkaku, perché c'è il Giappone di mezzo, che non a caso sta continuando a spingere internamente per l'abolizione dell'articolo sulla pace eterna (e secondo me anche quello sul nucleare militare), in modo da ricostruire le sue forze armate (che già oggi, in veste di forze di autodifesa, sono tra le più sovvenzionate al mondo).



Vero che queste isole sono territorio di disputa accesa, e sono d'accordo che il Giappone potrebbe tornare ad alzare la testa. Sicuramente.

Taiwan comunque è estremamente importante perché leader mondiale delle fonderie di silicio, e quindi concentra un enorme volume di produzione dei microchip ad alta tecnologia. Le sole aziende TMSC ed UMC potrebbero fare fuori l'intero fabbisogno di intelligenza elettronica del pianeta, solo la Samsung sudcoreana riesce ad avvicinarsi, ma sempre molto da lontano.

Mettere una X su Taiwan vorrebbe significare lo stallo totale delle aziende tecnologiche, e a catena di tutte le multinazionali che ormai sono gestite per intero con infrastrutture microelettroniche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Berlino: lavoriamo per escludere la Russia dal sistema Swift. Lo ha assicurato la ministra degli Esteri di Berlino Annalena Baerbock. *


Ottimo!


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Il governo tedesco autorizza l'invio all'Ucraina di pezzi di artiglieria dall'Estonia. Lo scrive la Dpa.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*IL COLLETTIVO HACKER ANONYMOUS HA COMUNICATO DI ESSERE RIUSCITO AD INTERCETTARE LE COMUNICAZIONI MILITARI RUSSE, TALI INFORMAZIONI SONO STATE PASSATE AGLI UCRAINI.*


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL COLLETTIVO HACKER ANONYMOUS HA COMUNICATO DI ESSERE RIUSCITO AD INTERCETTARE LE COMUNICAZIONI MILITARI RUSSE, TALI INFORMAZIONI SONO STATE PASSATE AGLI UCRAINI.*


Questi mi fan più paura di Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*SUL FRONTE SUD LA SITUAZIONE PER GLI UCRAINI SI FA DIFFICILE, I RUSSI AVANZANO IN DIREZIONE DI MARIUPOL CHE COSI FACENDO VERREBBE PRESA ALLE SPALLE ED ACCERCHIATA.*


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL COLLETTIVO HACKER ANONYMOUS HA COMUNICATO DI ESSERE RIUSCITO AD INTERCETTARE LE COMUNICAZIONI MILITARI RUSSE, TALI INFORMAZIONI SONO STATE PASSATE AGLI UCRAINI.*


Bene ma non benissimo.
Intercettare le comunicazioni e veramente una cosa eccezionale.
Ma se poi lo fai sapere perdi tutto il vantaggio che avevi ottenuto.
L'unico modo per avere un ritorno da una tale dichiarazione e proprio di non avere intercettato nulla... Così crei panico nel avversario che deve probabilmente cambiare piano


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Penso che alla fine i russi si prenderanno tutto. E non so quale potrebbe essere l'esito migliore per tutti. Immaginate se Putin perde la guerra, chissà cosa combina (atomica?).


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

SCHOLZ TWITTA: FORNIREMO 500 MISSILI STINGER E 1000 ARMI ANTI TANK


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Viceministro della difesa Ucraina: "L'invasione del nostro Paese da parte della Federazione Russa è giunta al suo terzo giorno. Gli obiettivi primari e i tentativi del nemico di riuscire non vengono realizzati. Il nemico subisce pesanti perdite e il nemico è esausto".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Wow, addirittura? Mi sembra una cifra gargantuesca, maxima



non saprei, anche a me sembra tantissimo. forse tengono conto di tutto il materiale distrutto, bhò


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che alla fine i russi si prenderanno tutto. E non so quale potrebbe essere l'esito migliore per tutti. Immaginate se Putin perde la guerra, chissà cosa combina (atomica?).



Puoi inviare quante armi ti pare ma se poi gli uomini continuano a morire, chi le userà ? Donne e bambini ?


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCHOLZ TWITTA: FORNIREMO 500 MISSILI STINGER E 1000 ARMI ANTI TANK


Wow.
Il migliore rifornimento che ho letto fino ad ora.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero che queste isole sono territorio di disputa accesa, e sono d'accordo che il Giappone potrebbe tornare ad alzare la testa. Sicuramente.
> 
> Taiwan comunque è estremamente importante perché leader mondiale delle fonderie di silicio, e quindi concentra un enorme volume di produzione dei microchip ad alta tecnologia. Le sole aziende TMSC ed UMC potrebbero fare fuori l'intero fabbisogno di intelligenza elettronica del pianeta, solo la Samsung sudcoreana riesce ad avvicinarsi, ma sempre molto da lontano.
> 
> Mettere una X su Taiwan vorrebbe significare lo stallo totale delle aziende tecnologiche, e a catena di tutte le multinazionali che ormai sono gestite per intero con infrastrutture microelettroniche.


Sei molto informato, bravissimo.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

I RUSSI OCCUPANO L'AEROPORTO DI BERDYANISK


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Wow.
> Il migliore rifornimento che ho letto fino ad ora.


Fino a ieri avevano fornito 5000 elmetti, evidentemente si sono vergognati


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I RUSSI OCCUPANO L'AEROPORTO DI BERDYANISK


Temo che Mariupol sia spacciata, vediamo se gli ucraini si ritireranno per non farsi accerchiare.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

pare che ANONYMOUS abbia messo fuori uso il sito del cremlino e vari siti governativi dove si sentono ora canzoni ucraine


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Scholz: "L'attacco russo all'Ucraina segna una svolta. Minaccia il nostro intero ordine del dopoguerra. In questa situazione è nostro dovere sostenere l'Ucraina contro l'armata russa che sta invadendo il paese sotto la guida di Putin. La Germania è vicina, al fianco dell'Ucraina".*


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sei molto informato, bravissimo.



Ma grazie, ricambio.

Diciamo che mi puoi ritenere attendibile perché mi occupo (anche) di queste cose.

L'unico argomento dove mi puoi ignorare è per le donne. Ecco, lì non ne becco mezza.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Scholz: "L'attacco russo all'Ucraina segna una svolta. Minaccia il nostro intero ordine del dopoguerra. In questa situazione è nostro dovere sostenere l'Ucraina contro l'armata russa che sta invadendo il paese sotto la guida di Putin. La Germania è vicina, al fianco dell'Ucraina".*


A questo però è meglio non ricordare cosa sia una guerra….


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *


Il fatto che citi continuamente la terza guerra mondiale non mi fa stare tranquillo


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ehm...insomma  Qualche tempo fa parlando con @hakaishin una cosa del genere si era paventata. Oltre alla follia di Putin, che a questo punto sarebbe capace di tutto, il timore è che approfittando di questo casino anche la Cina parta all'attacco di Taiwan.


Esattamente. Troppe cose puntavano verso questo esito..


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che citi continuamente la terza guerra mondiale non mi fa stare tranquillo


Sto babbeo è convinto di essere nel 1940
Non ha preso i farmaci forse


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Se un qualunque stato Nato offre sostegno militare all'Ucraina, è una mossa da casus belli di un conflitto mondiale.
La Germania sta veramente giocando col fuoco

Le sanzioni economiche sono ben altra cosa da un supporto militare


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *


Che sia maledetto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se un qualunque stato Nato offre sostegno militare all'Ucraina, è una mossa da casus belli di un conflitto mondiale.
> La Germania sta veramente giocando col fuoco
> 
> Le sanzioni economiche sono ben altra cosa da un supporto militare


Tutti gli stati NATO stanno fornendo aiuto militare all'Ucraina, anche l'Italia oggi lo ha annunciato.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *



Io non ho parole. Si combatte un pazzo con un mentecatto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto!


Lui, mai una parola su Putin da parte tua invece, che ha scatenato tutto questo. Ok.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tutti gli stati NATO stanno fornendo aiuto militare all'Ucraina, anche l'Italia oggi lo ha annunciato.


Esatto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lui, mai una parola su Putin da parte tua invece, che ha scatenato tutto questo. Ok.


Ma a che stiamo giocando? E comunque ho detto più volte che Putin ha fatto un atto criminale. Però, bisogna tener conto che il mondo è abitato da pazzi e perciò servono leader capaci di mediare. Magari fosse tutto il mondo bello e pacifico.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se un qualunque stato Nato offre sostegno militare all'Ucraina, è una mossa da casus belli di un conflitto mondiale.
> La Germania sta veramente giocando col fuoco
> 
> Le sanzioni economiche sono ben altra cosa da un supporto militare


è finita che stiamo sfruttando gli Ucraini per difendere i nostri confini


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto!


Perchè dice una cosa scontata? Chiunque la contesti, non ha la minima idea della geopolitica attuale


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lui, mai una parola su Putin da parte tua invece, che ha scatenato tutto questo. Ok.


Sei in un sito di tifosi, devi accettare che ci siano anche questi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *


Leggete tra le righe ragazzi.. praticamente sapete cosa dice? Che se le sanzioni non saranno sufficiente allora partirà il conflitto. Preoccupato perché nel cassetto degli attrezzi è rimasto solo... il Taylor SWIFT.. se nemmeno quello funziona allora sarà davvero finita. 

La gente ora sta nei ristoranti... mentre qua rischia di saltare tutto in aria.

Brutta brutta ragazzi


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a che stiamo giocando? E comunque ho detto più volte che Putin ha fatto un atto criminale. Però, bisogna tener conto che il mondo è abitato da pazzi e perciò servono leader capaci di mediare. Magari fosse tutto il mondo bello e pacifico.


In questi ultimi 5 anni i mediatori erano Trump (fino al 2020) e la Merkel (fino al 2021), non ci sono ne il primo ne la seconda, Putin ci ha provato nel 2019 ma ha trovato Trump e la Merkel e non ha fatto nulla di attivo se non quello di mandare armi agli indipendentisti. Sarà un caso?

PS: Trump era riuscito anche a sedersi al tavolo con il dittatore nord-coreano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a che stiamo giocando? E comunque ho detto più volte che Putin ha fatto un atto criminale. Però, bisogna tener conto che il mondo è abitato da pazzi e perciò servono leader capaci di mediare. Magari fosse tutto il mondo bello e pacifico.


Il pazzoide sta a mosca col pulsante delle armi nucleari al suo fianco, ormai è chiaramente instabile ed un pericolo per il mondo.
Va fermato, speriamo sia sufficiente una miracolosa vittoria difensiva ucraina con conseguente golpe in Russia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a che stiamo giocando? E comunque ho detto più volte che Putin ha fatto un atto criminale. Però, bisogna tener conto che il mondo è abitato da pazzi e perciò servono leader capaci di mediare. Magari fosse tutto il mondo bello e pacifico.


Si ma non è che negli usa comanda Biden, è una democrazia evoluta con centinaia di persone che dettano strategienmilitari e politiche


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che negli usa comanda Biden, è una democrazia evoluta con centinaia di persone che dettano strategienmilitari e politiche


Effettivamente, qualcuno pare dimenticarlo, un Presidente USA può essere destituito, il Presidente russo no.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lui, mai una parola su Putin da parte tua invece, che ha scatenato tutto questo. Ok.



Guarda Darren, credo che stiamo facendo tutti il tifo per l'Ucraina, semplicemente perché è stata aggredita.

Inutile scriverlo ogni 5 minuti. Io personalmente faccio il tifo perché tutto questo finisca, e semplicemente perché vorrei tornare alla vita di tutti i giorni.

Ma questo idiota, e sottolineo idiota, è l'unico che latra da giorni della TERZA GUERRA MONDIALE. Ma basta, Dio Santo.

Non ti sto criticando, eh.


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Leggete tra le righe ragazzi.. praticamente sapete cosa dice? Che se le sanzioni non saranno sufficiente allora partirà il conflitto. Preoccupato perché nel cassetto degli attrezzi è rimasto solo... il Taylor SWIFT.. se nemmeno quello funziona allora sarà davvero finita.
> 
> La gente ora sta nei ristoranti... mentre qua rischia di saltare tutto in aria.
> 
> Brutta brutta ragazzi


Purtroppo è l'ultima arma perché lo Swift ci toglie il gas a noi e non potremmo reggere a lungo..

A quel punto o si arrende subito con la coda tra le gambe (dubito) o sarà guerra (con qualche casus belli random)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Effettivamente, qualcuno pare che dimenticarlo, un Presidente USA può essere destituito, il Presidente russo no.


Piccolissima differenza


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che Taiwan non sia un problema in sé. Sarebbe come un'altra Ucraina.
> Gli americani non si impegnerebbero mai per salvare un'isola che nemmeno riconoscono ufficialmente, visto che l'unica Cina riconosciuta è la Repubblica Popolare.
> 
> Per me il vero pericolo sono le Senkaku, perché c'è il Giappone di mezzo, che non a caso sta continuando a spingere internamente per l'abolizione dell'articolo sulla pace eterna (e secondo me anche quello sul nucleare militare), in modo da ricostruire le sue forze armate (che già oggi, in veste di forze di autodifesa, sono tra le più sovvenzionate al mondo).


Essere isola cambia tutto. I giapponesi si sono salvati dai mongoli che hanno sottomesso l'impero cinese.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'alternativa all'imposizione di dure sanzioni alla Russia sarebbe la Terza guerra mondiale". *


Questo pupazzo, e chi comanda sul serio, non vedono l'ora che si cominci


----------



## Walker (26 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se un qualunque stato Nato offre sostegno militare all'Ucraina, è una mossa da casus belli di un conflitto mondiale.
> La Germania sta veramente giocando col fuoco
> 
> Le sanzioni economiche sono ben altra cosa da un supporto militare


Se non sbaglio anche la Francia e la Lituania hanno già inviato armamenti di supporto.
Come coinvolgimento "militare" direi che la NATO ha già messo un piede avanti...non è come inviare truppe o mezzi, però...


----------



## Baba (26 Febbraio 2022)

Questi sono fuori di testa. Tutti quanti. Lo sapevano bene quanto Putin fosse potenzialmente pericoloso. E hanno rischiato pur di ottenere una semplice e pacifica alleanza con l’Ucraina?! Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda Darren, credo che stiamo facendo tutti il tifo per l'Ucraina, semplicemente perché è stata aggredita.
> 
> Inutile scriverlo ogni 5 minuti. Io personalmente faccio il tifo perché tutto questo finisca, e semplicemente perché vorrei tornare alla vita di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


Quello che dice Biden é chiaramente una minaccia verso la Russia, non vi viene in mente che l'intelligence dei vari paesi possano possedere informazioni migliori delle nostre? Informazioni che non possono essere rivelate. 

Probabile che conoscano già i reali obiettivi di putin che se i toni sono questi non sono evidentemente pacifici, a riprova di ciò basta vedere il comunicato ufficiale russo di ieri, dove si minacciano militarmente due nazioni ad oggi neutrali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Navi da sbarco anfibio della flotta russa del Mar Nero hanno operato una operazione nel Mar di Aziv poco a ovest di Mariupol.*


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anche la Francia e la Lituania hanno già inviato armamenti di supporto.
> Come coinvolgimento "militare" direi che la NATO ha già messo un piede avanti...non è come inviare truppe o mezzi, però...


Come scritto da Tif'o stanno cercando di rallenatare la Russia in modo da farlo desistere, lo Swift è l'ultima sanzione prima del conflitto armato, nel mentre dando armi danno qualche giorno in più all'Ucraina per difendersi e magari creare malumore negli oligarchi russi oppure nella opinione pubblica russa, è l'ultimo passo per evitare una guerra su scala continentale. Poi ovvio se domani Putin si sveglia e per evitare un fail epico lancia un atomica su Kiev per fare arrendere l'Ucraina tipo Giappone 1945, le cose precipiterebbero in pochi minuti.


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Scholz: "L'attacco russo all'Ucraina segna una svolta. Minaccia il nostro intero ordine del dopoguerra. In questa situazione è nostro dovere sostenere l'Ucraina contro l'armata russa che sta invadendo il paese sotto la guida di Putin. La Germania è vicina, al fianco dell'Ucraina".*



Vicina ma non troppo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque sparano tutti dichiarazioni esplosive, niente di distensivo. Mi pare che un po' tutti i leader vogliono la guerra alla fine, solo cercano di dire all'opinione pubblica che loro ci hanno provato a non farla, cosa per me non vera al 100%.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda Darren, credo che stiamo facendo tutti il tifo per l'Ucraina, semplicemente perché è stata aggredita.
> 
> Inutile scriverlo ogni 5 minuti. Io personalmente faccio il tifo perché tutto questo finisca, e semplicemente perché vorrei tornare alla vita di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


Ha passato tutte queste settimane a dire "Putin è un folle" e mesi fa "Putin è un criminale". Il tutto mentre da quando è diventato presidente ha cercato di riallacciare i rapporti con la Cina che ancora non ha risposto della diffusione di un virus che ha causato milioni di perdite, tra cui molte anche qui in Italia. Per non parlare del fallimento in Afghanistan dove sono stati ammazzati bambini scambiati per soldati. L'astio americano per la Russia è di tutt'altre ragioni rispetto alle azioni che condanniamo giustamente qui sul forum, checchè se ne dica, e perciò io non appoggerò mai Biden e co. Io tifo per la diplomazia, chiunque sia a farla e per la libertà del popolo ucraino che non deve essere illuso con il fatto che troverà pace aderendo all'UE, perchè significa solo una cosa: sciacallaggio.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Questi sono fuori di testa. Tutti quanti. Lo sapevano bene quanto Putin fosse potenzialmente pericoloso. E hanno rischiato pur di ottenere una semplice e pacifica alleanza con l’Ucraina?! Qualcosa non torna.


Più che altro hanno fatto per decenni moine senza nessun provvedimento concreto di alleanza. Ogni giorno annunciavano che "domani l'Ucraina entrerà nella NATO".
Quello che è certo è che le sanzioni danneggiano i paesi UE, al momento paesi UE non membri della Nato hanno aiutato più gli ucraini dei membri Nato. Biden avrebbe un botto di popolarità facendo sbilanciare i rivali europei per poi abbandonarli.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che dice Biden é chiaramente una minaccia verso la Russia, non vi viene in mente che l'intelligence dei vari paesi possano possedere informazioni migliori delle nostre? Informazioni che non possono essere rivelate.
> 
> Probabile che conoscano già i reali obiettivi di putin che se i toni sono questi non sono evidentemente pacifici, a riprova di ciò basta vedere il comunicato ufficiale russo di ieri, dove si minacciano militarmente due nazioni ad oggi neutrali.



E questo genio espone informazioni di intelligence in questo dialetto sobrio e distensivo?

Mah, che vi devo dire. Queste famose informazioni le hanno scoperte tutte in questi ultimi tre giorni?

Boh. Guarda, io mi astengo, a me sembra di vivere una follia. Basta che non veniate a dire che tifo per Putin, poi sono a posto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E questo genio espone informazioni di intelligence in questo dialetto sobrio e distensivo?
> 
> Mah, che vi devo dire. Queste famose informazioni le hanno scoperte tutte in questi ultimi tre giorni?
> 
> Boh. Guarda, io mi astengo, a me sembra di vivere una follia. Basta che non veniate a dire che tifo per Putin, poi sono a posto.


Non ha esposto nulla, fa capire che la situazione è grave in base alle informazioni in suo possesso semplicemente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pare che ANONYMOUS abbia messo fuori uso il sito del cremlino e vari siti governativi dove si sentono ora canzoni ucraine



Si parla addirittura di hackeraggio alle trasmissioni tv, se davvero hanno fatto come mr.robot e hanno mandato video sulla tv nazionale è roba incredibile.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Il premier belga, Alexander de Croo, ha annunciato su Twitter che invierà all'Ucraina 2.000 mitragliatrici e 3.800 tonnellate di carburante per i mezzi dell'esercito.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, per me sono dichiarazioni scellerate in questo momento, è un altro pazzo con demenza senile.

Le cose stanno come dice, lo sappiamo tutti, ma da presidente USA non può usare vocaboli del genere che seminano il panico. Spera che Putin si spaventi? Gode a sentire quelle parole.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, per me sono dichiarazioni scellerate in questo momento, è un altro pazzo con demenza senile.
> 
> Le cose stanno come dice, lo sappiamo tutti, ma da presidente USA non può usare vocaboli del genere che seminano il panico. Spera che Putin si spaventi? Gode a sentire quelle parole.


Forse cerca di spaventare qualcun'altro se parla di terza guerra mondiale...qualcuno ancora più ad oriente.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ha esposto nulla, fa capire che la situazione è grave in base alle informazioni in suo possesso semplicemente.


Darren, biden è un babbeo malato di mente che non sa manco dove è messo altro che informazioni riservate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, per me sono dichiarazioni scellerate in questo momento, è un altro pazzo con demenza senile.
> 
> Le cose stanno come dice, lo sappiamo tutti, ma da presidente USA non può usare vocaboli del genere che seminano il panico. Spera che Putin si spaventi? Gode a sentire quelle parole.



Esatto, è un pazzo furioso, così come sono dei pazzi furiosi tutti gli stati europei che scrivono che stanno dando aiuto all'ucraina. Gli aiuti li dai, ma non dici niente per dio! Non fanno altro che alimentare l'incendio in maniera incredibile.

Biden è un guerrafondaio vero, in tv dovrebbe dire che c'è ancora tempo di negoziare e di non oltrepassare il punto di non ritorno che nessuno vuole. Invece no, esaltato vero che brama con la bava alla bocca la terza guerra mondiale e così i presidenti delle nazione europee stesse


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

E' inutile sperare nell'occidente purtroppo. Credo che il tono di Bidet sia rivolto forse alla popolazione russa.

Abbiamo capito ormai che Putin non ha intenzione di fermarsi. A sto punto non posso, come avevo detto in precedenza, sperare nei militari russi in qualche golpe o qualcosa in aggiunta alla popolazione russa. Io davvero non riesco a credere che una popolazione di 100 mln siano tutti in ostaggi di un uomo dai che tra l'altro non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà che in questi 20 anni.

Capiso che scriverlo dietro una tastiera col culo sulla sedia è facile. Ma se la popolazione russa non fa qualcosa.. qua altro che culi nella sedia e nei divani... nel fronte, se ci sarà, c'è il rischio di ritrovarmi a combattere con Romagnoli


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse cerca di spaventare qualcun'altro se parla di terza guerra mondiale...qualcuno ancora più ad oriente.


Chi i cinesi?
Saranno spaventatissimi dalle parole di sleepy joe bidet


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda Darren, credo che stiamo facendo tutti il tifo per l'Ucraina, semplicemente perché è stata aggredita.
> 
> Inutile scriverlo ogni 5 minuti. Io personalmente faccio il tifo perché tutto questo finisca, e semplicemente perché vorrei tornare alla vita di tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


Forse non è chiaro che la Russia ha, nella sostanza, già dichiarato la Terza guerra mondiale perché, a tutti gli effetti, non può sapere se una nazione occidentale interverrà in una guerra abominevole come questa. L’occidente sta cercando in tutti i modi di evitare il conflitto, ma se qualcuno dei leader occidentale vi ricorda che siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra mondiale (con un unico colpevole, la Russia) e voi vi stupite, vuol dire che non conoscete nulla della situazione mondiale. Quindi, se posso darvi un consiglio, ascoltate e non criticate..


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se un qualunque stato Nato offre sostegno militare all'Ucraina, è una mossa da casus belli di un conflitto mondiale.
> La Germania sta veramente giocando col fuoco
> 
> Le sanzioni economiche sono ben altra cosa da un supporto militare


Casus belli?
E qualcuno crede veramente che Putin abbia bisogno di un motivo per mandare le truppe in Polonia o mandare qualche missile a New York?

E un pazzo. Non bisogna analizzare la situazione come se fosse razionale. Non segue nessuna legge.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Darren, biden è un babbeo malato di mente che non sa manco dove è messo altro che informazioni riservate


Ma infatti lui non decide nulla ha la CIA e i Generali delle forze armati a consigliare lui. Lui ha solo il potere esecutivo. In base a quello che il suo staff consiglia lui, Biden mette in atto le cose.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' inutile sperare nell'occidente purtroppo. Credo che il tono di Bidet sia rivolto forse alla popolazione russa.
> 
> Abbiamo capito ormai che Putin non ha intenzione di fermarsi. A sto punto non posso, come avevo detto in precedenza, sperare nei militari russi in qualche golpe o qualcosa in aggiunta alla popolazione russa. Io davvero non riesco a credere che una popolazione di 100 mln siano tutti in ostaggi di un uomo dai che tra l'altro non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà che in questi 20 anni.
> 
> Capiso che scriverlo dietro una tastiera col culo sulla sedia è facile. Ma se la popolazione russa non fa qualcosa.. qua altro che culi nella sedia e nei divani... nel fronte, se ci sarà, c'è il rischio di ritrovarmi a combattere con Romagnoli


Io penso che ormai non c'è più via di ritorno. Putin lo vedo troppo orgoglioso per rinsavire, andrà fino in fondo. Inoltre, ma questa è una mia tesi, penso che gli USA e UE stiano cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Zelensky a non arrendersi, anche se a parole dicono di volerne la fuga. Se notate, i primi giorni se la stava facendo veramente sotto nei discorsi, mentre negli ultimi video lo vedo sicuro di sé al punto da dire "non voglio fuggire, voglio munizioni". Magari gli hanno dato sicurezze e mezzi per difendersi abbastanza.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ormai non c'è più via di ritorno. Putin lo vedo troppo orgoglioso per rinsavire, andrà fino in fondo. Inoltre, ma questa è una mia tesi, penso che gli USA e UE stiano cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Zelensky a non arrendersi, anche se a parole dicono di volerne la fuga. Se notate, i primi giorni se la stava facendo veramente sotto nei discorsi, mentre negli ultimi video lo vedo sicuro di sé al punto da dire "non voglio fuggire, voglio munizioni". Magari gli hanno dato sicurezze e mezzi per difendersi abbastanza.


Come scritto nelle notizie precedenti in questo topic, Germania, Italia e ora il Belgio spediranno armi e carburante, mi pare che anche la UK aveva detto qualche giorno fa che spediva materiale bellico.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il criminale di Bruxelles non si smentisce. Sfrutta una situazione del genere, per portare l'Ucraina nell'UE. Pure Zelensky, altro pagliaccio. Si pensa ad arricchire l'orticello, anzichè pensare alle povere vittime della guerra. Ma vabbè, ora per molti sarò filorusso, guerrafondaio e papparapà.


Nella situazione di Zelensky saresti già fuggito chissà dove.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lui non decide nulla ha la CIA e i Generali delle forze armati a consigliare lui. Lui ha solo il potere esecutivo. In base a quello che il suo staff consiglia lui, Biden mette in atto le cose.


Uno come bidet il potere esecutivo non dovrebbe averlo mai..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ormai non c'è più via di ritorno. Putin lo vedo troppo orgoglioso per rinsavire, andrà fino in fondo. Inoltre, ma questa è una mia tesi, penso che gli USA e UE stiano cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Zelensky a non arrendersi, anche se a parole dicono di volerne la fuga. Se notate, i primi giorni se la stava facendo veramente sotto nei discorsi, mentre negli ultimi video lo vedo sicuro di sé al punto da dire "non voglio fuggire, voglio munizioni". Magari gli hanno dato sicurezze e mezzi per difendersi abbastanza.




Ma dai, Zelensky mi dispiace dirlo, ma se continua a restar li verrà ucciso. A me pare che ha le palle altroché.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che la Russia ha, nella sostanza, già dichiarato la Terza guerra mondiale perché, a tutti gli effetti, non può sapere se una nazione occidentale interverrà in una guerra abominevole come questa. L’occidente sta cercando in tutti i modi di evitare il conflitto, ma se qualcuno dei leader occidentale vi ricorda che siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra mondiale (con un unico colpevole, la Russia) e voi vi stupite, vuol dire che non conoscete nulla della situazione mondiale. Quindi, se posso darvi un consiglio, ascoltate e non criticate..


Non è successo niente dopo l'invasione della Cecoslovacchia. Hanno invaso la Polonia e gli alleati hanno rispettato gli impegni bellici, ma fermandosi alla Cecoslovacchia non sarebbe successo nulla (anzi probabilmente se Stalin avesse attaccato anni dopo gli sarebbero andati in soccorso a Hitler). La differenza rispetto a quegli anni è che ora erano tutti disposti a parole ad immolarsi fino all'ultimo soldato in difesa dell'Ucraina salvo poi neanche inviare armi prima dell'invasione.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esatto, è un pazzo furioso, così come sono dei pazzi furiosi tutti gli stati europei che scrivono che stanno dando aiuto all'ucraina. Gli aiuti li dai, ma non dici niente per dio! Non fanno altro che alimentare l'incendio in maniera incredibile.
> 
> *Biden è un guerrafondaio vero, in tv dovrebbe dire che c'è ancora tempo di negoziare e di non oltrepassare il punto di non ritorno che nessuno vuole. Invece no, esaltato vero che brama con la bava alla bocca la terza guerra mondiale e così i presidenti delle nazione europee stesse*


Biden vuole la terza guerra mondiale, o quantomeno la guerra contro la Russia, non ci sono proprio dubbi. Al momento, è al picco negativo di popolarità di un presidente USA rischiando di finire addirittura al di sotto del 40% di approvazione e, di conseguenza, è quasi impossibile che possa riconquistare tutti quei consensi. E quindi cosa gli rimane? Fare il colpaccio e mirare alla caduta di Putin da parte sua. Solo così potrà riavere quella botta mediatica capace di fargli riconquistare molti consensi.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che ormai non c'è più via di ritorno. Putin lo vedo troppo orgoglioso per rinsavire, andrà fino in fondo. Inoltre, ma questa è una mia tesi, penso che gli USA e UE stiano cercando in tutti i modi di convincere Zelensky a non arrendersi, anche se a parole dicono di volerne la fuga. Se notate, i primi giorni se la stava facendo veramente sotto nei discorsi, mentre negli ultimi video lo vedo sicuro di sé al punto da dire "non voglio fuggire, voglio munizioni". Magari gli hanno dato sicurezze e mezzi per difendersi abbastanza.


Ormai non so più come leggere la cosa e credo nessuno lo sa.. se l'Ucraina cade potrebbe Putin gongolarsi e decidere di prendere altre territori magari invade la Georgia o la Moldavia chesso a quel Putin ci ritroviamo in un'altra stessa identica situazione.

Potrebbe magari prendersi l'Ucraina e fermarsi poi avere problemi interni.

Può succedere questo o quell'altro è tutto imprevedibile Ormai gli schemi sono saltati. L'unica cosa è sperare in qualcosa interno, sostituirlo con un altro e magari sedersi al tavolo e ridiscutere.

Se la Germania è arrivata a spedire armi, cosa che non ha fatto dal 45, e sta per dire si allo SWIFT.. vuol dire proprio che gli strumenti soft stanno finendo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma dai, Zelensky mi dispiace dirlo, ma se continua a restar li verrà ucciso. A me pare che ha le palle altroché.


Tu dici che ha le stesse condizioni di sicurezza degli ucraini che scappano in macchina rischiando i carri armati? Al massimo nei primi giorni sì, ma negli ultimi video io lo vedo più sollevato da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Uno come bidet il potere esecutivo non dovrebbe averlo mai..


Il Presidente USA ha il potere esecutivo da quando esistono gli Stati Uniti d'America. Ringraziamo il cielo che nel 1963 il potere esecutivo lo aveva Kennedy e non i Generali + CIA che non vedevano l'ora di invadere Cuba. Ricordati sempre che un Presidente USA può essere destituito, con uno scandalo con qualsiasi cosa, è già accaduto (Nixon, il tentativo su Clinton), non ci sono problemi a destituire Biden, il problema che Biden è stato messo la. Non ritengo che Biden sia adatto a fare il Presidente USA, ma è palese che lo hanno voluto altri la, (intendo in USA). Di conto il Presidente Russo non lo destituisci se non facendolo fuori fisicamente o facendo una rivoluzione.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non è successo niente dopo l'invasione della Cecoslovacchia. Hanno invaso la Polonia e gli alleati hanno rispettato gli impegni bellici, ma fermandosi alla Cecoslovacchia non sarebbe successo nulla (anzi probabilmente se Stalin avesse attaccato anni dopo gli sarebbero andati in soccorso a Hitler). La differenza rispetto a quegli anni è che ora erano tutti disposti a parole ad immolarsi fino all'ultimo soldato in difesa dell'Ucraina salvo poi neanche inviare armi prima dell'invasione.


La differenza è che a quell'epoca non c'era un'arma chiamata "Bomba atomica"...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Nella situazione di Zelensky saresti già fuggito chissà dove.


Se fosse fuggito non gli avrei dato del codardo, come penso nessun altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se fosse fuggito non gli avrei dato del codardo, come penso nessun altro.


Gli stai dando del pagliaccio per nessun valido motivo e dici che se fosse fuggito immediatamente non avresti detto nulla? Uhm......


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se la Germania è arrivata a spedire armi, cosa che non ha fatto dal 45, e sta per dire si allo SWIFT.. vuol dire proprio che gli strumenti soft stanno finendo.


Anche il Belgio ha deciso di spedirli oltre a noi che storicamente non abbiamo mai usato la linea dura in alcuna crisi. E' un segnale evidente che la NATO ha raggiunto il massimo delle sanzioni, il messaggio di Biden è chiaro "Se Putin non si ferma siamo costretti ad intervenire militarmente". Il Belgio... eh... che non ha mai inviato nulla in 70 anni di NATO.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biden vuole la terza guerra mondiale, o quantomeno la guerra contro la Russia, non ci sono proprio dubbi. Al momento, è al picco negativo di popolarità di un presidente USA rischiando di finire addirittura al di sotto del 40% di approvazione e, di conseguenza, è quasi impossibile che possa riconquistare tutti quei consensi. E quindi cosa gli rimane? Fare il colpaccio e mirare alla caduta di Putin da parte sua. Solo così potrà riavere quella botta mediatica capace di fargli riconquistare molti consensi.


Eh certo, Biden vuol fare volare atomiche, distruggere l’economia mondiale, rischiare la vita e far morire di fame mezzo mondo (USA compresi) perché è al 40% di consenso. Perdonatemi, ma penso che pensieri così fuori dalla realtà come il tuo siano pericolosi, molto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli stai dando del pagliaccio per nessun valido motivo e dici che se fosse fuggito immediatamente non avresti detto nulla? Uhm......


Ha twitter attivissimo e lo fa quasi ogni minuto a parlare di "Ucraina in UE" e cose varie. O ha un social media manager bravo, oppure non è in pericolo di vita come vuole far credere nel senso che è al sicuro. Addirittura fa le battute "voglio più munizioni". Vabbè, è un comico, però boh...

Dai sono in fuga, rischio di morire e penso a fare post su twitter con tanto di emoticon? Un po' di domande io me le faccio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:

PARACADUTISTI RUSSI AVIOLANCIATI SULL'OBLAST DI LVIV (LEOPOLI) *


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> PARACADUTISTI RUSSI AVIOLANCIATI SULL'OBLAST DI LVIV (LEOPOLI) *


Questi aviolanci sono operazioni militari complicatissime che per funzionare devono essere perfettamente coordinate con aviazione e forze di terra. Mi chiedo perchè continuino a rischiare di esporsi al macello, finora sono tutte fallite malamente


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Biden vuol fare volare atomiche, distruggere l’economia mondiale, rischiare la vita e far morire di fame mezzo mondo (USA compresi) perché è al 40% di consenso. Perdonatemi, ma penso che pensieri così fuori dalla realtà come il tuo siano pericolosi, molto.


Non sa più che dire per giustificare Putin.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questi aviolanci sono operazioni militari complicatissime che per funzionare devono essere perfettamente coordinate con aviazione e forze di terra. Mi chiedo perchè continuino a rischiare di esporsi al macello, finora sono tutte fallite malamente


Perché non importa quanti russi moriranno. Sembra stannis quando attacca la fortezza rossa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questi aviolanci sono operazioni militari complicatissime che per funzionare devono essere perfettamente coordinate con aviazione e forze di terra. Mi chiedo perchè continuino a rischiare di esporsi al macello, finora sono tutte fallite malamente


In questo caso credo intendano interrompere i collegamenti con l'ovest, da lì passano le forniture che stanno inviando i vari paesi NATO.


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questi aviolanci sono operazioni militari complicatissime che per funzionare devono essere perfettamente coordinate con aviazione e forze di terra. Mi chiedo perchè continuino a rischiare di esporsi al macello, finora sono tutte fallite malamente


Hanno capito che per finirla devono tagliare i rifornimenti dalla Polonia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Eh certo, Biden vuol fare volare atomiche, distruggere l’economia mondiale, rischiare la vita e far morire di fame mezzo mondo (USA compresi) perché è al 40% di consenso. Perdonatemi, ma penso che pensieri così fuori dalla realtà come il tuo siano pericolosi, molto.


Eh si, perchè gli americani non hanno mai iniziato guerre e tutte le uccisioni, a partire dai pellerossa, sono state per scopo umanitario.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha twitter attivissimo e lo fa quasi ogni minuto a parlare di "Ucraina in UE" e cose varie. O ha un social media manager bravo, oppure non è in pericolo di vita come vuole far credere nel senso che è al sicuro. Addirittura fa le battute "voglio più munizioni". Vabbè, è un comico, però boh...
> 
> Dai sono in fuga, rischio di morire e penso a fare post su twitter con tanto di emoticon? Un po' di domande io me le faccio.


Tu prega che continui a scrivere che' quando il diario di Anna si interrompe ...
Piovono le lacrime.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche il Belgio ha deciso di spedirli oltre a noi che storicamente non abbiamo mai usato la linea dura in alcuna crisi. E' un segnale evidente che la NATO ha raggiunto il massimo delle sanzioni, il messaggio di Biden è chiaro "Se Putin non si ferma siamo costretti ad intervenire militarmente". Il Belgio... eh... che non ha mai inviato nulla in 70 anni di NATO.


Curioso di vedere quando accopperanno i primi civili e quando si quantificheranno le risorse che si dovranno mettere per dare supporto se i buoni saranno ancora i buoni e non altri cattivoni che creano morte.
L'Italia si tenga fuori, lasciate andare gli altri, poi sarà interessante capire dove attaccheranno, se in Ucraina oppure in Russia (e quindi sarebbe un'invasione tentata e la guerra finirebbe solamente una volta che il conflitto sarà finito là da loro e mica in Ucraina, cioè MAI).


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo sempre più fonti che parlano di Gerasimov (capo di stato maggiore russo) "pensionato"
Se confermato, sarebbe un segnale importantissimo: l'esercito non è con Putin.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu dici che ha le stesse condizioni di sicurezza degli ucraini che scappano in macchina rischiando i carri armati? Al massimo nei primi giorni sì, ma negli ultimi video io lo vedo più sollevato da questo punto di vista.



Certo che no, ma è l'obbiettivo principale dei soldati russi.


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si, perchè gli americani non hanno mai iniziato guerre e tutte le uccisioni, a partire dai pellerossa, sono state per scopo umanitario.


Tu semplicemente non hai idea di:
- Cosa sarebbe la terza guerra mondiale dal punto di vista bellico ed economico (e i paragoni che hai fatto lo dimostrano)
- Del fatto che che a qualsiasi intervento di un paese NATO sarà automaticamente Terza guerra mondiale, e solo un folle può pensare che la responsabilità, data la situazione (sai… è appena stato invaso uno stato civile, democratico e con il governo appoggiato dal popolo, che non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e la gente sta mordendo) possa essere di Biden.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Fantastiche le notizie degli Ucraini che resistono! Felicissimo.

Ma non vinceranno, piuttosto Putin rade al suolo la città, civili inclusi, i mezzi li hanno per farlo 

Vedremo, non ce lo vedo a ritirarsi.

Magari!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leggo sempre più fonti che parlano di Gerasimov (capo di stato maggiore russo) "pensionato"
> Se confermato, sarebbe un segnale importantissimo: l'esercito non è con Putin.



Non potrebbe essere che la guerra lampo non sia poi così tanto lampo,come invece pensavano questi generaloni medagliati russi ?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Presidente USA ha il potere esecutivo da quando esistono gli Stati Uniti d'America. Ringraziamo il cielo che nel 1963 il potere esecutivo lo aveva Kennedy e non i Generali + CIA che non vedevano l'ora di invadere Cuba. Ricordati sempre che un Presidente USA può essere destituito, con uno scandalo con qualsiasi cosa, è già accaduto (Nixon, il tentativo su Clinton), non ci sono problemi a destituire Biden, il problema che Biden è stato messo la. Non ritengo che Biden sia adatto a fare il Presidente USA, ma è palese che lo hanno voluto altri la, (intendo in USA). Di conto il Presidente Russo non lo destituisci se non facendolo fuori fisicamente o facendo una rivoluzione.


Gli usa ormai sono dominati da idee woke e babbiate politically correct. Sono al degrado più assoluto


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fantastiche le notizie degli Ucraini che resistono! Felicissimo.
> 
> Ma non vinceranno, piuttosto Putin rade al suolo la città, civili inclusi, i mezzi li hanno per farlo
> 
> ...


Per questo sarebbe meglio se si arrendessero


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per questo sarebbe meglio se si arrendessero



Speriamo


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non potrebbe essere che la guerra lampo non sia poi così tanto lampo,come invece pensavano questi generaloni medagliati russi ?


Hanno sottovalutato l'esercito Ucraino e la popolazione Ucraina, certa che avrebbero fatto rivoluzioni filorusse come nel Donbass e appeso a testa in giù il loro Presidente, dimenticandosi che nel 2013/14 hanno fatto una rivoluzione per togliere il Presidente filorusso.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque, criticate pure Biden, a me frega poco, non ho fisse politiche in Italia, figuratevi in Usa.

Ma quando dice o sanzioni o terza guerra mondiale, dice semplicemente la verità.
È palese


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Io a sentire che arrivano armi potentissime, sia da una parte che dall'altra, mi vengono solamente i brividi e provo schifo, non esulto affatto. La guerra porta solo guerra. Ben venga, invece, una soluzione di dialogo.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo


I russi non si arrenderanno mai.
Io parlo degli ucraini. Stanno resistendo strenuamente e sono sorpreso ma rischiano di essere macellati e mi dispiacerebbe troppo


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io a sentire che arrivano armi potentissime, sia da una parte che dall'altra, mi vengono solamente i brividi e provo schifo, non esulto affatto. La guerra porta solo guerra. Ben venga, invece, una soluzione di dialogo.


Stradaccordo con te.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fantastiche le notizie degli Ucraini che resistono! Felicissimo.
> 
> Ma non vinceranno, piuttosto Putin rade al suolo la città, civili inclusi, i mezzi li hanno per farlo
> 
> ...



E che ci guadagna a radere al suolo un paese che poi dovrà ricostruire?
La sua idea era di invadere, far cadere l'attuale governo e instaurarne uno filorusso, il tutto colpendo obiettivi specifici e confidando nel ritiro delle truppe avversarie. Sicuramente non vuole distruggere un paese tanto per


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per questo sarebbe meglio se si arrendessero


Putin che è un lucido dittatore che, piaccia o meno, gode dell'appoggio della Cina e anche di altri altrimenti non avrebbe fatto nulla. Aspettarsi che Putin faccia un passo indietro è inutile. L'Ucraina allungando la guerra avrà solo più perdite.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Oggi ho parlato con i leader degli Stati amici dell'Ucraina. Uno straordinario risultato è stato raggiunto nelle relazioni con l'Italia. Questo è veramente un nuovo capitolo per i nostri Paesi. La conversazione con il primo ministro Draghi ha messo ogni cosa a posto".*


----------



## Walker (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Oggi ho parlato con i leader degli Stati amici dell'Ucraina. Uno straordinario risultato è stato raggiunto nelle relazioni con l'Italia. Questo è veramente un nuovo capitolo per i nostri Paesi. La conversazione con il primo ministro Draghi ha messo ogni cosa a posto".*


L'ultima frase è un qualcosa di stupefacente.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> E che ci guadagna a radere al suolo un paese che poi dovrà ricostruire?
> La sua idea era di invadere, far cadere l'attuale governo e instaurarne uno filorusso, il tutto colpendo obiettivi specifici e confidando nel ritiro delle truppe avversarie. Sicuramente non vuole distruggere un paese tanto per


Però il paese non vuole diventare filorusso e sta combattendo. Se volessero diventare filorussi l'esercito si sarebbe già ribellato al loro presidente e anche i cittadini, come accaduto nel Donbass. Si doveva fermare la.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I russi non si arrenderanno mai.
> Io parlo degli ucraini. Stanno resistendo strenuamente e sono sorpreso ma rischiano di essere macellati e mi dispiacerebbe troppo



Mai mollare! L' onore è tutto, almeno finché c è speranza.

Non mi sbilancio, perché sarebbe facile dirlo, ma per indole se fossi in
ballo come lo sono loro, non mollerei un centimetro...piuttosto muoio
Davvero


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io a sentire che arrivano armi potentissime, sia da una parte che dall'altra, mi vengono solamente i brividi e provo schifo, non esulto affatto. La guerra porta solo guerra. Ben venga, invece, una soluzione di dialogo.



Non vorrei mai essere al posto dei vari capi di stato e generali
- Se non aiuti l'Ucraina ti ritrovi la Russia a due passi dal centro dell'UE, e crei un precedente per chiunque abbia rivendicazioni territoriali: l'UE e la NATO sono deboli e non interverranno
- Se invii aiuti o addirittura intervieni, prolunghi una guerra distruggendo un intero paese e rischi anche qualcosa di peggio


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, criticate pure Biden, a me frega poco, non ho fisse politiche in Italia, figuratevi in Usa.
> 
> Ma quando dice o sanzioni o terza guerra mondiale, dice semplicemente la verità.
> È palese


Pazzo , chi vuole capire lha capito...
Poi se uno vuole cantare dai balconi lo faccia.
Ormai ho visto di tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> *E che ci guadagna a radere al suolo un paese che poi dovrà ricostruire?*
> La sua idea era di invadere, far cadere l'attuale governo e instaurarne uno filorusso, il tutto colpendo obiettivi specifici e confidando nel ritiro delle truppe avversarie. Sicuramente non vuole distruggere un paese tanto per



Tranquillo, ricostruire (proprio materialmente) tutto è un grande business perciò ci saranno tanti che ci guadagneranno.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Però il paese non vuole diventare filorusso e sta combattendo. Se volessero diventare filorussi l'esercito si sarebbe già ribellato al loro presidente e anche i cittadini, come accaduto nel Donbass. Si doveva fermare la.


Evidentemente i russi hanno scommesso che non sarebbe successo, così come gli USA avevano scommesso che gli afghani avrebbero combattuto i talebani
Ogni guerra è fatta di scommesse, la prima guerra mondiale in questo è un esempio lampante


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Oggi ho parlato con i leader degli Stati amici dell'Ucraina. Uno straordinario risultato è stato raggiunto nelle relazioni con l'Italia. Questo è veramente un nuovo capitolo per i nostri Paesi. La conversazione con il primo ministro Draghi ha messo ogni cosa a posto".*




Zelensky ora pensa di vincere la guerra?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, ricostruire (proprio materialmente) tutto è un grande business perciò ci saranno tanti che ci guadagneranno.


Appunto. Che poi la guerra, per chi vince, è stata sempre un affare. Non scherziamo. L'Italia dopo la seconda guerra mondiale ha avuto il boom, la Germania invece è andata in crisi fino alla lenta ripresa dopo la caduta del muro.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro che la Russia ha, nella sostanza, già dichiarato la Terza guerra mondiale perché, a tutti gli effetti, non può sapere se una nazione occidentale interverrà in una guerra abominevole come questa. L’occidente sta cercando in tutti i modi di evitare il conflitto, ma se qualcuno dei leader occidentale vi ricorda che siamo a un centimetro dalla terza guerra mondiale (con un unico colpevole, la Russia) e voi vi stupite, vuol dire che non conoscete nulla della situazione mondiale. Quindi, se posso darvi un consiglio, ascoltate e non criticate..



Mi è chiarissima la situazione molto grave, amico. Non c'è bisogno di sottolinearlo.

E non mi stupisco, poiché ultimamente stanno succedendo cose assurde.

Se la Russia ha sostanzialmente fatto partite la WWIII, allora mi chiedo che cavolo è stato fatto fino a pochi giorni fa. Quello che vedo è stata una sostanziale espansione ad est della NATO, laddove forse si poteva andare un po' più cauti. Succede quando qualcuno ha smanie di onnipotenza esattamente come Putin. Adesso vedo un pazzo indemoniato che non si sa bene come fermare.

Chiaramente Putin è da condannare su tutta la linea. Nessuno mette in dubbio questo totale dissenso.

Ma qualsiasi cosa che va contro di lui adesso è ammesso. Non ci prendiamo in giro. Io le parole di Biden non le giustifico, se non altro per non allarmare la popolazione. Non vedo la necessità, a me sembra che regni molta approssimazione con parole fuori luogo e grossolane, per dirla bene.

Se sanno esattamente cosa fare, che lo facciano rapidamente. Mi auguro che chi decide non sia al solito livello dei nostri statisti, che si sono contraddetti, passando in poche ore dal confutare certe misure all'approvarle. Qui si ha sempre la credenza che chi sta in alto sia un essere superiore con intelligenza fuori dal comune.

Accetto il tuo consiglio e lo rigiro pubblicamente.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente i russi hanno scommesso che non sarebbe successo, così come gli USA avevano scommesso che gli afghani avrebbero combattuto i talebani
> Ogni guerra è fatta di scommesse, la prima guerra mondiale in questo è un esempio lampante


Putin rischia l'epic-fail millenario che in confronto la resa degli Afghani davanti ai talebani è cosa da poco. Temo solo che per evitare di essere colui che farà pagare ai cittadini russi le peggio sanzioni occidentali non riuscendo a prendere l'Ucraina, ovvero una sconfitta totale, non faccia l'atto folle.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I russi non si arrenderanno mai.
> Io parlo degli ucraini. Stanno resistendo strenuamente e sono sorpreso ma rischiano di essere macellati e mi dispiacerebbe troppo



Putin aumenterà le forze fino a vincere. La resistenza allungherà di poco i tempi e di molto la lista dei morti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, criticate pure Biden, a me frega poco, non ho fisse politiche in Italia, figuratevi in Usa.
> 
> Ma quando dice o sanzioni o terza guerra mondiale, dice semplicemente la verità.
> È palese



Sì ma ai presidenti del mondo, quelli vrtuosi, è richiesta saggezza e ponderazione, specie in momenti in cui il destino dell'umanità è appeso ad un filo.

Io e te, che siamo due pirla qualunque che valgono meno di una cavalletta per le sorti mondiali, sappiamo che dice il vero... ma non siamo nemmeno in dovere di trovare una soluzione.
Ma se non ci prova il presidente USA a cercare una terza via, che sembra impossibile, e prova a stemperare il fuoco del mondo, chi lo deve fare?

Quell'altro là appena ha sentito la parola terza guerra mondiale ha avuto un'erezione possente.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mai mollare! L' onore è tutto, almeno finché c è speranza.
> 
> Non mi sbilancio, perché sarebbe facile dirlo, ma per indole se fossi in
> ballo come lo sono loro, non mollerei un centimetro...piuttosto muoio
> Davvero


È il dubbio che mi sono posto oggi. Sono una discreta testa calda, ma cosa avrei fatto (o purtroppo, cosa farei) se accadesse al mio paese una situazione simile? Sono arrivato alla conclusione che non mi tirerei indietro mai, non mi perdonerei mai il fatto di non aver dato il massimo in una questione di vita o morte. Non è questione di figli, cari, o per appartenenza all'italia.. lo farei proprio per me.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> PARACADUTISTI RUSSI AVIOLANCIATI SULL'OBLAST DI LVIV (LEOPOLI) *


Se vero è grave. I polacchi dovevano riprendersi quella zona invece di sognare sui confini disegnati dai dittatori che devono rimanere irremovibili.


----------



## Mika (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma ai presidenti del mondo, quelli vrtuosi, è richiesta saggezza e ponderazione, specie in momenti in cui il destino dell'umanità è appeso ad un filo.
> 
> Io e te, che siamo due pirla qualunque che valgono meno di una cavalletta per le sorti mondiali, sappiamo che dice il vero... ma non siamo nemmeno in dovere di trovare una soluzione.
> Ma se non ci prova il presidente USA a cercare una terza via, che sembra impossibile, e prova a stemperare il fuoco del mondo, chi lo deve fare?
> ...


Verissimo.

Nel 1962 con Kennedy si è evitata la guerra nucleare, se ci fosse stato Biden probabilmente io e te non saremmo esistiti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin aumenterà le forze fino a vincere. La resistenza allungherà di poco i tempi e di molto la lista dei morti.



Più che altro c'è il rischio atomica se non riesce a prendere l'ucraina in tempi umani, sono assolutamente certo che la sgancia se non ce la fa. Non ci si doveva proprio arrivare a questa situazione, ogni possibilità reale ad ora mi pare una strada senza via d'uscita onestamente.

In un modo o nell'altro va a finire male


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Zalenski via Twitter: 

ho parlato con il Segretario Generale dell' ONU Gutierres per far togliere il diritto di voto alla Russia nel Security Council dell' ONU e qualificare le azioni russe come genoicidio contro il popolo ucraino. *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin che è un lucido dittatore che, piaccia o meno, gode dell'appoggio della Cina e anche di altri altrimenti non avrebbe fatto nulla. Aspettarsi che Putin faccia un passo indietro è inutile. *L'Ucraina allungando la guerra avrà solo più perdite.*



.
Stanotte arriverà l'ora dei tagliagole.
Qualcuno qui sperava che non scendesse in campo il gruppo wagner,ma il vero pericolo (per la popolazione ucraina,i soldati e per chiunque trovino lungo il loro cammino) sono i ceceni.

Perchè per quanto potenti,abili e ben organizzati possano essere quelli del gruppo wagner,trattandosi di ex soldati,i ceceni invece sono ex....niente ex,sono solo delle bestie affamate.
Con questi in campo qualcuno potrebbe rimpiangere persino il carroarmato che schiaccia le auto dei civili.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Putin rischia l'epic-fail millenario che in confronto la resa degli Afghani davanti ai talebani è cosa da poco. Temo solo che per evitare di essere colui che farà pagare ai cittadini russi le peggio sanzioni occidentali non riuscendo a prendere l'Ucraina, ovvero una sconfitta totale, non faccia l'atto folle.



Secondo me Putin non ha ancora affondato il colpo per dimostrarsi - almeno teoricamente - disposto a negoziare.
Temo invece che gli aiuti facendo illudere l' Ucraina di poter vincere la consegnino ad un massacro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*I russi sono ormai nei pressi della centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia nel Sud del Paese. Missili sarebbero puntati contro l'impianto. 

Fonte: The Guardian*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> È il dubbio che mi sono posto oggi. Sono una discreta testa calda, ma cosa avrei fatto (o purtroppo, cosa farei) se accadesse al mio paese una situazione simile? Sono arrivato alla conclusione che non mi tirerei indietro mai, non mi perdonerei mai il fatto di non aver dato il massimo in una questione di vita o morte. Non è questione di figli, cari, o per appartenenza all'italia.. lo farei proprio per me.



Io mi cagherei addosso inizialmente.

Ma poi, quando sei dentro diventa come una partita.
Dai tutto e succeda quel che succeda.

Io se avessi la facoltà di avvicinare Putin oggi stesso, farei come i terroristi, mi riempio di droga o alcool, lo ammazzo e mi faccio uccidere, pazienza.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> .
> Stanotte arriverà l'ora dei tagliagole.
> Qualcuno qui sperava che non scendesse in campo il gruppo wagner,ma il vero pericolo (per la popolazione ucraina,i soldati e per chiunque trovino lungo il loro cammino) sono i ceceni.
> 
> ...



Putin non ha pianificato per anni questa invasione per poi accettare un fallimento. Farà di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *I russi sono ormai nei pressi della centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia nel Sud del Paese. Missili sarebbero puntati contro l'impianto.
> 
> Fonte: The Guardian*



Se non prendono l'Ucraina entro lunedì, fanno un macello.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *I russi sono ormai nei pressi della centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia nel Sud del Paese. Missili sarebbero puntati contro l'impianto.
> 
> Fonte: The Guardian*



Ma spero siano tutte fake news.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *I russi sono ormai nei pressi della centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia nel Sud del Paese. Missili sarebbero puntati contro l'impianto.
> 
> Fonte: The Guardian*


Ma la situazione com'è? Sento parlare di ucraini che resistono, ma i russi pare che stiano avanzando senza tregua.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma spero siano tutte fake news.


Magari, ma c'è scritto The Guardian fonte nota e certificata.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non prendono l'Ucraina entro lunedì, fanno un macello.



Purtroppo temo il peggio se non si arrendono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione com'è? Sento parlare di ucraini che resistono, ma i russi pare che stiano avanzando senza tregua.



Ma figurati... la tregua è quando hanno polverizzato tutto...
Sono incazzati come iene.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Magari, ma c'è scritto The Guardian fonte nota e certificata.



Si ma sai..dai fronti di guerra è difficilmente verificabile.

Se fosse vero, bisogna attaccare la Russia e raderla al suolo stasera stessa.

Se fanno esplodere un impianto nucleare è un disastro per tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Zalenski via Twitter:
> 
> ho parlato con il Segretario Generale dell' ONU Gutierres per far togliere il diritto di voto alla Russia nel Security Council dell' ONU e qualificare le azioni russe come genoicidio contro il popolo ucraino. *


Può succedere solo se gli alieni gialli decidessero di lasciare affondare Putin..

Alla fine per trovare una soluzione credo che bisognerà combinare qualcosa con i cinesi non sono sicuro che pure a loro conviene stare con Putin. La Russia rischia di diventare un bomba d'orologeria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione com'è? Sento parlare di ucraini che resistono, ma i russi pare che stiano avanzando senza tregua.



stanno avanzando nel Sud del Paese come era prevedibile. Quasi incredibile invece il mancato controllo dello spazio aereo e lo sfondamento a nord. Inoltre molte fonti parlando di grossi problemi logistici dell'esercito russo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma figurati... la tregua è quando hanno polverizzato tutto...
> Sono incazzati come iene.


Come pensavo. Purtroppo, l'unica cosa che sta crescendo negli ucraini è il numero di vittime. Ma pure quelli che resistono e sparano ai russi, alla fin fine avranno solo la coscienza di uccidere delle persone, seppur spietate per carità. In futuro avranno solo crisi psicologiche per questo. C'è una canzone dei Dream Theater chiamata "The Enemy Inside", che parla proprio di quello che passa questa gente che combatte sul campo di battaglia. Guardatevi il video di quella canzone su youtube e vi fate un'idea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma sai..dai fronti di guerra è difficilmente verificabile.
> 
> Se fosse vero, bisogna attaccare la Russia e raderla al suolo stasera stessa.
> 
> Se fanno esplodere un impianto nucleare è un disastro per tutti.



voglio sperare che siano esagerazioni (anche a occidente in guerra si fa propaganda)


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, criticate pure Biden, a me frega poco, non ho fisse politiche in Italia, figuratevi in Usa.
> 
> Ma quando dice o sanzioni o terza guerra mondiale, dice semplicemente la verità.
> È palese



Certo che dice la verità. Ma sono i modi.

Se non sbaglio il termine diplomazia ha un certo significato, io non ho mai visto diplomatici in ciabatte discutere ruttando.

Qui è stato criticato, a ragione, Salveenee, per i modi e le parole da buzzurro. E sono il primo che darebbe fuoco a certi atteggiamenti da degrado.

Adesso questo *********, che parla chiaramente dell'evento ultimo del pianeta, dice le cose come stanno e invoca profonde riflessioni. A me sembrano proprio fisse politiche, visto che è stato eletto dagli invasati come il salvatore del mondo.

Ma per favore.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma ai presidenti del mondo, quelli vrtuosi, è richiesta saggezza e ponderazione, specie in momenti in cui il destino dell'umanità è appeso ad un filo.
> 
> Io e te, che siamo due pirla qualunque che valgono meno di una cavalletta per le sorti mondiali, sappiamo che dice il vero... ma non siamo nemmeno in dovere di trovare una soluzione.
> Ma se non ci prova il presidente USA a cercare una terza via, che sembra impossibile, e prova a stemperare il fuoco del mondo, chi lo deve fare?
> ...



La terza via l' hanno tentata, mentre mezzo mondo faceva la spola per parlare con i russi, Putin trollava tutti e aveva già deciso.

Va bene farsi prendere per il culo, ma fino ad un certo punto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione com'è? Sento parlare di ucraini che resistono, ma i russi pare che stiano avanzando senza tregua.


Sul fronte sud i russi oggi stanno avanzando più velocemente, ma su tutti gli altri fronti fanno fatica a fare progressi. Riassumendo la situazione è questa.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Può succedere solo se gli alieni gialli decidessero di lasciare affondare Putin..
> 
> Alla fine per trovare una soluzione credo che bisognerà combinare qualcosa con i cinesi non sono sicuro che pure a loro conviene stare con Putin. La Russia rischia di diventare un bomba d'orologeria.


Infatti i cinesi stanno mediando, da una parte condannano le sanzioni russe, ma dall'altra si astengono al veto della convenzione ONU della non aggressione all'Ucraina. Per me, sotto sotto, tifano Ucraina e occidente. Fossi in XI Jin Pin o come cavolo si chiama, tra Putin o Biden come partner sceglierei di gran lunga il secondo, ma tutta la vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La terza via l' hanno tentata, mentre mezzo mondo faceva la spola per parlare con i russi, Putin trollava tutti e aveva già deciso.
> 
> Va bene farsi prendere per il culo, ma fino ad un certo punto



Sono 8 anni che la questione Ucraina è aperta... non un mese...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la situazione com'è? Sento parlare di ucraini che resistono, ma i russi pare che stiano avanzando senza tregua.



Bisognerebbe vedere il n° delle vittime da una parte e dall'altra.
L'Ucraina cerca di fare propaganda scrivendo n° casuali di morti nemiche per motivare i suoi,però bisognerebbe vedere quanti ucraini sono già passati a miglior vita.

Più resisteranno (convinti di avere prima o poi anche supporto militare sul campo..) e più sarà una carneficina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

La UE ha deciso per supporto di fornitura militare, anche l'italia.

Apro un nuovo topic, va.


----------

